# 482 visa processing time



## FlyHigher (12 mo ago)

I'm an Indian citizen working in Singapore. My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed by Fragomen on Dec 8th, 2021 and health clearance done on 18th Dec, 2021.Role is 261313 - Software Engineer. I can see the status of the application as "Received". Anyone has any idea by when I can expect the approval? Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.

I can see that in the Global visa processing time, 25% processed in 22 days. I was expecting my application to be processed in that timeline because I've submitted all the documentation including PCC and English Medium certificates from my educational institutions. Not sure if I can rely on the published timelines for an estimate. One of my friend who had the same application filed in sometime in September or October 2021 got approval within 2 days after health clearance! That was quite fast. 

I'm awaiting mine, anyone has any related info please help to share.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KalyanMadicharla said:


> I'm an Indian citizen working in Singapore. My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed by Fragomen on Dec 8th, 2021 and health clearance done on 18th Dec, 2021.Role is 261313 - Software Engineer. I can see the status of the application as "Received". Anyone has any idea by when I can expect the approval? Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.
> 
> I can see that in the Global visa processing time, 25% processed in 22 days. I was expecting my application to be processed in that timeline because I've submitted all the documentation including PCC and English Medium certificates from my educational institutions. Not sure if I can rely on the published timelines for an estimate. One of my friend who had the same application filed in sometime in September or October 2021 got approval within 2 days after health clearance! That was quite fast.
> 
> I'm awaiting mine, anyone has any related info please help to share.


The thumb rule is that bigger the company, faster is the processing 
As the company has engaged fragomen, I can presume they are big
Ask the hr to shoot off a letter to DHA saying that their work is suffering without you
You will find that within a couple of days you will get the grant
Cheers


----------



## FlyHigher (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> The thumb rule is that bigger the company, faster is the processing
> As the company has engaged fragomen, I can presume they are big
> Ask the hr to shoot off a letter to DHA saying that their work is suffering without you
> You will find that within a couple of days you will get the grant
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply. Yes they have engaged Fragomen but it's not really a big company. It's basically like a consulting company that outsources it's employees to big companies like Infosys, Accenture, Wipro etc

I will check with the HR anyways to send the email as you suggested.


----------



## FlyHigher (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> The thumb rule is that bigger the company, faster is the processing
> As the company has engaged fragomen, I can presume they are big
> Ask the hr to shoot off a letter to DHA saying that their work is suffering without you
> You will find that within a couple of days you will get the grant
> Cheers


I just checked with HR and got to know they already did that on Dec 21st, 2021


----------



## FlyHigher (12 mo ago)

Visa granted today! (21 Jan 2021)


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

Hi

We have applied for the TSS-482 medium stream.

Sponsorship applied - 2nd Nov 2021
Sponsorship Approved - 29th Nov 2021
TSS lodged - 2nd December 2021
CO/RFI requested - 16th December 2021 - Requested Form 1221 for spouse
Form Submitted - 21th December 2021

Have not heard back since then? Is it normal? If you could advise on the timeline it would help calm nerves!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandra16 said:


> Hi
> 
> We have applied for the TSS-482 medium stream.
> 
> ...


Have you completed your medicals?
Cheers


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

Yes PCC and medical all submitted....


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> Have you completed your medicals?
> Cheers


Yes all submitted together on 2nd Dec...


----------



## FlyHigher (12 mo ago)

I understand that there was year end shutdown between Dec 25- Jan 7. Probably DHA officers didn't work then, so those 2 weeks you need to subtract from overall time in my view. Before my approval, when I checked with my Fragomen case officer, he said approvals were taking anywhere between 2 to 4 months so I believe there's nothing to worry. Just as we did, ask your HR to shoot an email to DHA.


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

FlyHigher said:


> I understand that there was year end shutdown between Dec 25- Jan 7. Probably DHA officers didn't work then, so those 2 weeks you need to subtract from overall time in my view. Before my approval, when I checked with my Fragomen case officer, he said approvals were taking anywhere between 2 to 4 months so I believe there's nothing to worry. Just as we did, ask your HR to shoot an email to DHA.


Ok thank you! Will do, its just stressful waiting and expecting .. i hope it comes soon


----------



## FlyHigher (12 mo ago)

sandra16 said:


> Ok thank you! Will do, its just stressful waiting and expecting .. i hope it comes soon


I can empathise your situation having gone through the same until a few days ago, but there is light at the end of the tunnel. It is only a matter of time 😀


----------



## is2Ney (12 mo ago)

Hi bro, same here waiting TSS482 (Medium), Lodged Dec15 , Done Emedical @ paragon.. Hopefully next week... nsw bound..


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

FlyHigher said:


> Visa granted today! (21 Jan 2021)


Hi, Did you do English test/ Medicals and PCC for 482 employee sponsored visa - Medium stream.. Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## FlyHigher (12 mo ago)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi, Did you do English test/ Medicals and PCC for 482 employee sponsored visa - Medium stream.. Please advise. Thank you.


Yes had to get PCC and Medical Check up done. For English, I have provided certificate from my college and school that certifies that I've studied in English medium.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

FlyHigher said:


> Yes had to get PCC and Medical Check up done. For English, I have provided certificate from my college and school that certifies that I've studied in English medium.


Thank you. Appreciate the response.


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed on Dec 8th, 2021.I can see the status of the application as "Received" in the immi portal. Anyone has any idea by when I can expect "Organize health examination" option will enable in "Health Assessment" tab in immigration portal? Right now it's mentioned as "Required examinations not yet determined " in the health assessment tab.

Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.


----------



## imdips (Oct 3, 2016)

Any idea what is the current processing time for non PMSOL for offshore?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imdips said:


> Any idea what is the current processing time for non PMSOL for offshore?


482 processing time totally depends on how powerful your sponsor is
If the sponsor is a big company, the moment they write that their work is suffering without the applicant, wheels start moving
Cheers


----------



## FlyHigher (12 mo ago)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed on Dec 8th, 2021.I can see the status of the application as "Received" in the immi portal. Anyone has any idea by when I can expect "Organize health examination" option will enable in "Health Assessment" tab in immigration portal? Right now it's mentioned as "Required examinations not yet determined " in the health assessment tab.
> 
> Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.


To my knowledge, health examinations will be determined based on health questionnaire you submit. This needs to be done after you get the eMedical referral letter after lodging the application. For me, my Fragomen case officer sent the referral letter to me the next day application was lodged, instructing me to complete the questionnaire and then schedule the medical checkup. Below are the steps outlined by my Fragomen officer.


Click on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
Complete your personal details. See the attached referral letters for your HAP ID numbers – password to follow.
Once you have logged in, you will be asked a range of questions about your medical history. Complete the questions and read the declaration.
Once you have agreed to the declaration, click 'submit'.
You will then receive an eMedical Referral letter.
Click on the following link to arrange your appointment with an approved physician in your country of residence: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/offices-outside-australia
Attend the appointment taking the eMedical referral letter along with your passport for identification.
Let me know when the checks have been completed. The results will be sent electronically to the case officer assessing your applications.


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

FlyHigher said:


> To my knowledge, health examinations will be determined based on health questionnaire you submit. This needs to be done after you get the eMedical referral letter after lodging the application. For me, my Fragomen case officer sent the referral letter to me the next day application was lodged, instructing me to complete the questionnaire and then schedule the medical checkup. Below are the steps outlined by my Fragomen officer.
> 
> 
> Click on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> ...


Thanks for the detailed explanation. In my case, I did not have the HAP ID. Yet to receive it from CO. It been almost 55 days. Awaiting for HAP ID letter.


----------



## FlyHigher (12 mo ago)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation. In my case, I did not have the HAP ID. Yet to receive it from CO. It been almost 55 days. Awaiting for HAP ID letter.


That's strange! Never heard of such scenario. Whoever is assisting you with the Visa (company HR or law firms like Fragomen), what is their response when you ask about this? As in what possibly could be the reason for delay in HAP ID generation.


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi Expats,
I want to know from you what health insurance you bought for your stay in Australia on TSS 482 visa. I am also in discussion for TSS and would like to know health cover, insurance plans for my family. Thanks


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation. In my case, I did not have the HAP ID. Yet to receive it from CO. It been almost 55 days. Awaiting for HAP ID letter.


Below is the reply from my HR.

"If your Health Assessment Status is “*Required examinations not yet determined*”, you will have to wait until case officer looks into your application and share the HAP ID letter."


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

is2Ney said:


> Hi bro, same here waiting TSS482 (Medium), Lodged Dec15 , Done Emedical @ paragon.. Hopefully next week... nsw bound..


Hi have you received your response?


----------



## Divya G Sujatha (11 mo ago)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> Below is the reply from my HR.
> 
> "If your Health Assessment Status is “*Required examinations not yet determined*”, you will have to wait until case officer looks into your application and share the HAP ID letter."


Any luck? I am facing a similar issue. My 482-short term visa got filed on 21 Jan 2022. I am not able to proceed as my health assessment status is shown as “*Required examinations not yet determined*”. But I am personally aware of a 482 visa application filed on feb 2022 for which the applicant got the Case officer assigned on the same day. The only difference I could notice was mine is 482-short term. The Other is 482-Long term. Which one is yours?


----------



## mail.raghavendrabs (11 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Any luck? I am facing a similar issue. My 482-short term visa got filed on 21 Jan 2022. I am not able to proceed as my health assessment status is shown as “*Required examinations not yet determined*”. But I am personally aware of a 482 visa application filed on feb 2022 for which the applicant got the Case officer assigned on the same day. The only difference I could notice was mine is 482-short term. The Other is 482-Long term. Which one is yours?


Hi,I too am facing issue with HAP id generation for my dependent although I'm able to generate the same for myself. The petition was filed on 28th Jan and so far the status hasn't changed. Any luck with you so far ?


----------



## mail.raghavendrabs (11 mo ago)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> Below is the reply from my HR.
> 
> "If your Health Assessment Status is “*Required examinations not yet determined*”, you will have to wait until case officer looks into your application and share the HAP ID letter."


I'm facing the exact same issue and got the same response from my HR team as well. I would love to learn if you have got your status changed till now ?


----------



## Divya G Sujatha (11 mo ago)

mail.raghavendrabs said:


> Hi,I too am facing issue with HAP id generation for my dependent although I'm able to generate the same for myself. The petition was filed on 28th Jan and so far the status hasn't changed. Any luck with you so far ?


Not yet. I wasn't able to generate for myself as well.


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Any luck? I am facing a similar issue. My 482-short term visa got filed on 21 Jan 2022. I am not able to proceed as my health assessment status is shown as “*Required examinations not yet determined*”. But I am personally aware of a 482 visa application filed on feb 2022 for which the applicant got the Case officer assigned on the same day. The only difference I could notice was mine is 482-short term. The Other is 482-Long term. Which one is yours?


Hi, It's been 80 days since my petition was filed. Mine is TSS 482(Long Term Work Permit). No updates on Health assessment. And also did not received HAP ID from case officer. Still waiting..!!


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

mail.raghavendrabs said:


> I'm facing the exact same issue and got the same response from my HR team as well. I would love to learn if you have got your status changed till now ?


Hi. Still in same status. Not received HAP ID from case officer.


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

Any TSS482 approvals given recently?


----------



## Ojasvita Singh (10 mo ago)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed on Dec 8th, 2021.I can see the status of the application as "Received" in the immi portal. Anyone has any idea by when I can expect "Organize health examination" option will enable in "Health Assessment" tab in immigration portal? Right now it's mentioned as "Required examinations not yet determined " in the health assessment tab.
> 
> Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.


----------



## Ojasvita Singh (10 mo ago)

Hi..I am also encountered with the same issue, my Petition was filed on 9th Feb 2022 but till now I am not able to generate HAP ID and book slots for the medical examination. In health assessment tab, it is showing "*Required examinations not yet determined. This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for."*

I have checked with the Australian Home Affairs team and they are telling to wait till health assessment tab will be updated in the immi portal.
Any idea How long will I have to wait ..or any suggestions to whom can I contact to push my application further?


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

Ojasvita Singh said:


> Hi..I am also encountered with the same issue, my Petition was filed on 9th Feb 2022 but till now I am not able to generate HAP ID and book slots for the medical examination. In health assessment tab, it is showing "*Required examinations not yet determined. This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for."*
> 
> I have checked with the Australian Home Affairs team and they are telling to wait till health assessment tab will be updated in the immi portal.
> Any idea How long will I have to wait ..or any suggestions to whom can I contact to push my application further?


For me it's been 90 days since petition got filled. Till now no updates on health assessment tab. Not received HAP ID from case officer yet. Also not sure on the timelines..!!


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> For me it's been 90 days since petition got filled. Till now no updates on health assessment tab. Not received HAP ID from case officer yet. Also not sure on the timelines..!!


Are you with any agent? What have they advised for you to do?


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> 482 processing time totally depends on how powerful your sponsor is
> If the sponsor is a big company, the moment they write that their work is suffering without the applicant, wheels start moving
> Cheers


Are the processing times issued on the home affairs department page accurately? Can the visa process go longer that what is mentioned?


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

sandra16 said:


> Are you with any agent? What have they advised for you to do?


Mine is through current employer(One of the top Indian IT company). They asked me wait until case officer picks my applications. Not sure about the timelines due to Covid-19.


----------



## manofnz (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> The thumb rule is that bigger the company, faster is the processing
> As the company has engaged fragomen, I can presume they are big
> Ask the hr to shoot off a letter to DHA saying that their work is suffering without you
> You will find that within a couple of days you will get the grant
> Cheers


Hi NB

When you say shoot a letter to DHA, could you please share the email address that HR should contact at DHA?

Thank you
Corey


----------



## manofnz (10 mo ago)

FlyHigher said:


> I understand that there was year end shutdown between Dec 25- Jan 7. Probably DHA officers didn't work then, so those 2 weeks you need to subtract from overall time in my view. Before my approval, when I checked with my Fragomen case officer, he said approvals were taking anywhere between 2 to 4 months so I believe there's nothing to worry. Just as we did, ask your HR to shoot an email to DHA.


Hi HF

Could you please share the email address that my HR can email from DHA?

Thank you
Corey


----------



## Anonymous1818 (10 mo ago)

FlyHigher said:


> I just checked with HR and got to know they already did that on Dec 21st, 2021


Hi, Can you please confirm where did your company HR sent the email?
My Tss-482, medium term was applied on 10th Dec 2021 but I have not received my visa yet.
It would be great if you can let me know the email address where your company HR or you sent the email about work getting affected.


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed on Dec 8th, 2021.I can see the status of the application as "Received" in the immi portal. Anyone has any idea by when I can expect "Organize health examination" option will enable in "Health Assessment" tab in immigration portal? Right now it's mentioned as "Required examinations not yet determined " in the health assessment tab.
> 
> Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.


Hi, 

I understand that your application has been lodged by your company. Then, how does one gets IMMI account details ? 

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhilash83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that your application has been lodged by your company. Then, how does one gets IMMI account details ?
> 
> Regards


You can create your personal Immiaccount and import the application, if the company Mara agent shares the application reference numbers
Cheers


----------



## deenubehara1989 (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> You can create your personal Immiaccount and import the application, if the company Mara agent shares the application reference numbers
> Cheers


Quick Check, If I import the application into my personal immiaccount, do you think my immigration agent will still have access to my application in his immiaccount? Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deenubehara1989 said:


> Quick Check, If I import the application into my personal immiaccount, do you think my immigration agent will still have access to my application in his immiaccount? Please suggest


He will have full rights as earlier
It’s just that you are getting additional rights
Many reputed Mara agents are hesitant to share the data , as they fear you may upload documents independently 
Cheers


----------



## mahesh.1218 (10 mo ago)

Hi, Hope you are doing good.
TSS 482 Visa (Medium term/MTSOL) was applied on 1st Mar and I have completed Medicals as well on 2nd Mar. (All documents submitted, including PCC)
My occupation is not in Priority list. Kindly advise ICT BA visa processing time. Also advise where I can check the current status of visa.

Appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahesh.1218 said:


> Hi, Hope you are doing good.
> TSS 482 Visa (Medium term/MTSOL) was applied on 1st Mar and I have completed Medicals as well on 2nd Mar. (All documents submitted, including PCC)
> My occupation is not in Priority list. Kindly advise ICT BA visa processing time. Also advise where I can check the current status of visa.
> 
> Appreciate your help. Thank you.


No one can predict
There is no way you can check the status
You just have to wait it out
Cheers


----------



## Anonymous1818 (10 mo ago)

manofnz said:


> Hi HF
> 
> Could you please share the email address that my HR can email from DHA?
> 
> ...


Loop me in as well please. Thanks


----------



## Anonymous1818 (10 mo ago)

mahesh.1218 said:


> Hi, Hope you are doing good.
> TSS 482 Visa (Medium term/MTSOL) was applied on 1st Mar and I have completed Medicals as well on 2nd Mar. (All documents submitted, including PCC)
> My occupation is not in Priority list. Kindly advise ICT BA visa processing time. Also advise where I can check the current status of visa.
> 
> Appreciate your help. Thank you.



You can check the status by login at https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## Anonymous1818 (10 mo ago)

mahesh.1218 said:


> Hi, Hope you are doing good.
> TSS 482 Visa (Medium term/MTSOL) was applied on 1st Mar and I have completed Medicals as well on 2nd Mar. (All documents submitted, including PCC)
> My occupation is not in Priority list. Kindly advise ICT BA visa processing time. Also advise where I can check the current status of visa.
> 
> Appreciate your help. Thank you.


I have similar case. Visa applied on 10th Dec 2021. Medicals done on 15th Dec 2021. TSS-482 Medium term for ICT BA. Till date no update. I am looking for some email address to DHA or embassy where we can send a request. I have to travel asap due to project urgency.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anonymous1818 said:


> I have similar case. Visa applied on 10th Dec 2021. Medicals done on 15th Dec 2021. TSS-482 Medium term for ICT BA. Till date no update. I am looking for some email address to DHA or embassy where we can send a request. I have to travel asap due to project urgency.


Your employer can write to DHA if their work is suffering without you
Cheers


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

NB said:


> Your employer can write to DHA if their work is suffering without you
> Cheers


Has anyone received their TSS visa recently?


----------



## Octaviadsouza (Jun 5, 2017)

*Hi ,

I filed for my 482 TSS visa thru TCS which was lodged on 9th Dec 2021 and the medicals were done on 18th Jan 2022 . Post the medicals it's been 64 days and I have still not recieved any approval . The status on the immi account still shows as Recieved. I am getting a bit anxious waiting to hear back . Previously I had held 2 work visas first was 457 visa till July 2018 after which i applied and was granted 482 TSS MS till Sept 2021 . Does this have to do anything with the delay in getting response ? My colleagues who had applied after me recieved their visas much earlier so I am confused as to why mine has delayed so much . *


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

FlyHigher said:


> I can empathise your situation having gone through the same until a few days ago, but there is light at the end of the tunnel. It is only a matter of time 😀


I am an Indian citizen and my TSS 482 medium term visa was lodged on 17th Dec 2021 with all PCC and fingerprint: Medicals documentation. Haven’t heard anything from DHA . Fragomen is considering delay saying it can take upto 7 months for visa grant considering threshold of application and backlog processing. My sponsor has reached out to DHA but seems they are not entertaining. Any idea what should be done and what is average processing time right now?


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

@NB I have a situation where I have applied for Bridging Visa B for my wife but I have given Bridging Visa B. Is that how it works??

Thanks
Karthik 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikgeek said:


> @NB I have a situation where I have applied for Bridging Visa B for my wife but I have given Bridging Visa B. Is that how it works??
> 
> Thanks
> Karthik
> ...


You got what you applied for
What’s the problem?
Cheers


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

@NB We all are on Bridging Visa A. I applied for my wife to travel but I got the Bridging Visa B. The visa carries my name in it and not her name.

Vevo check on my document says that I am allowed to Travel and on her name shows its not allowed to Travel. 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikgeek said:


> @NB We all are on Bridging Visa A. I applied for my wife to travel but I got the Bridging Visa B. The visa carries my name in it and not her name.
> 
> Vevo check on my document says that I am allowed to Travel and on her name shows its not allowed to Travel.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


It’s an error on part of DHA or you
Recheck that you have not given your name as primary applicant when applying by mistake 
If not, then write back to DHA and ask them to correct it
Cheers


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

NB said:


> It’s an error on part of DHA or you
> Recheck that you have not given your name as primary applicant when applying by mistake
> If not, then write back to DHA and ask them to correct it
> Cheers


@NB Just spoke to DHA. They agreed its an error and have sent to processing team

Thanks
Karthik 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> I am an Indian citizen and my TSS 482 medium term visa was lodged on 17th Dec 2021 with all PCC and fingerprint: Medicals documentation. Haven’t heard anything from DHA . Fragomen is considering delay saying it can take upto 7 months for visa grant considering threshold of application and backlog processing. My sponsor has reached out to DHA but seems they are not entertaining. Any idea what should be done and what is average processing time right now?


In the same situation. Also curious on processing time!


----------



## Anonymous1818 (10 mo ago)

Anonymous1818 said:


> You can check the status by login at https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


My application has also been applied for ICT BA (not in PMSOL) in mid Dec 2021, haven't heard anything yet. No idea when or if they are going to process our visas 
For me it seems to be like a never ending wait


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it Onshore or Offshore??

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

sandra16 said:


> In the same situation. Also curious on processing time!


Well Fragomen is considering 7 months and that too with no guarantees thats what is making me impatient. It’s unfortunate that there is no way to track it


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> Well Fragomen is considering 7 months and that too with no guarantees thats what is making me impatient. It’s unfortunate that there is no way to track it


Just got to wait and hope for the best.


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

I really don't understand what's going on with Australia at the moment... everyone is begging for borders to be opened and workers let in. And here I see people waiting even for 482 visas?!?! One could even understand them being lenient on PR as it gives some rights to the holder but temporary visas? Common, this has to be a pre-election thing or something similar, some kind of political game they're playing for who knows what purpose.

Immigrating to Australia is becoming more like a Green Card lottery, they should at least make it official instead giving people false hope.


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

@NB Immigration has not comeback yet on this and Do we have an alternative in this situation?? 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baskie (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi, May I know how you got PCC in Singapore? I am also an Indian working in Singapore.


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

This is an auto reply from DHA email in case individual visa enquires are made to them--

_Due to the volume of nomination and visa applications, the Department is *not* able to respond to individual requests for processing updates on the status of their visa application. Responding to status enquiries diverts resources from processing applications, creating a further impact on processing times. _

It is evident xthat they are not entertaining case enquiries and its very much unprecitable as to what is happening at Department!!




Nebulozny said:


> I really don't understand what's going on with Australia at the moment... everyone is begging for borders to be opened and workers let in. And here I see people waiting even for 482 visas?!?! One could even understand them being lenient on PR as it gives some rights to the holder but temporary visas? Common, this has to be a pre-election thing or something similar, some kind of political game they're playing for who knows what purpose.
> 
> Immigrating to Australia is becoming more like a Green Card lottery, they should at least make it official instead giving people false hope.


m


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> This is an auto reply from DHA email in case individual visa enquires are made to them--
> 
> _Due to the volume of nomination and visa applications, the Department is *not* able to respond to individual requests for processing updates on the status of their visa application. Responding to status enquiries diverts resources from processing applications, creating a further impact on processing times. _
> 
> ...


The processing times have gone up. There is also an update on the website and mentioned why.


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

sandra16 said:


> The processing times have gone up. There is also an update on the website and mentioned why.


BAD news


----------



## Anonymous1818 (10 mo ago)

sandra16 said:


> The processing times have gone up. There is also an update on the website and mentioned why.


7-10 months for non-PMSOL occupation is too much.. I don't think any work/business will wait for that long.. It is not worth waiting.. Also, with the increasing number of applications it seems it can go even higher.


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

Anonymous1818 said:


> 7-10 months for non-PMSOL occupation is too much.. I don't think any work/business will wait for that long.. It is not worth waiting.. Also, with the increasing number of applications it seems it can go even higher.


Correction: 7-10 months is for PMSOL occupation


----------



## sandra16 (12 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> Correction: 7-10 months is for PMSOL occupation


Does it state only for PMSOL?


----------



## Anonymous1818 (10 mo ago)

sandra16 said:


> Does it state only for PMSOL?


No, that is why I mentioned those are the timelines for non-PMSOL. I know cases where PMSOL occupation application are getting the visas within 1-3 months currently. So as per the global timeline I assumed 7-10 months for non-PMSOL. As 75% applications timeline is 5 months and 90% applications timeline is 10 months.
So either we have to wait for our ANSCO code to be in the PMSOL list or seems to be an indefinite wait


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

Anonymous1818 said:


> No, that is why I mentioned those are the timelines for non-PMSOL. I know cases where PMSOL occupation application are getting the visas within 1-3 months currently. So as per the global timeline I assumed 7-10 months for non-PMSOL. As 75% applications timeline is 5 months and 90% applications timeline is 10 months.
> So either we have to wait for our ANSCO code to be in the PMSOL list or seems to be an indefinite wait


i am in PMSOL occupation list and VISA lodged on 17th Dec 2021 , i haven't received grant yet crossed 3 months already and Fragomen is anticipating grant somewhere during mid of this year (no gurantee's) , so definetly its not for non-PMSOL.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

I have completed my Medical assessment on Feb 28th. Now Visa stage in received status and also processing time is 36 days at the time of my petition filed .Recently last week processing time should be changed to 62 days,this will applicable to existing petition or new petitions. please anyone let me know and how much time will take to finalized the visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samaraan23 said:


> I have completed my Medical assessment on Feb 28th. Now Visa stage in received status and also processing time is 36 days at the time of my petition filed .Recently last week processing time should be changed to 62 days,this will applicable to existing petition or new petitions. please anyone let me know and how much time will take to finalized the visa


The global processing times are just an indication of the time taken for processing for that class of visa
But it’s not a service delivery guarantee 
There are cases where the applicants are waiting for several months and even close to a year.
No one can predict how much time it will take for grant
Cheers


----------



## Anonymous1818 (10 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> I have completed my Medical assessment on Feb 28th. Now Visa stage in received status and also processing time is 36 days at the time of my petition filed .Recently last week processing time should be changed to 62 days,this will applicable to existing petition or new petitions. please anyone let me know and how much time will take to finalized the visa


It is irrespective of existing or new petition. They have mentioned that they are even processing applications from 2020. So, as per their Ministerial Directions 87 and 88, the Department is required to prioritise certain applications ahead of others. If your application will fall under those criteria, it will be prioritsed and expected to come early, else it will take time. It depends on lot of factor. Currently, what is the ANZSCO code for which your application has been filed?


----------



## SteLeoRobin (9 mo ago)

Hi, 

My TSS short term 482 visa was lodged today and i was wondering if anyone from the UK has had their Visa back as yet? if so how long it took? Ive seen from 26 days to 7 months any help would be great.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> The global processing times are just an indication of the time taken for processing for that class of visa
> But it’s not a service delivery guarantee
> There are cases where the applicants are waiting for several months and even close to a year.
> No one can predict how much time it will take for grant
> Cheers


Thanks.. God only knows the exact time for processing our petition.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Anonymous1818 said:


> ANZSCO


my petition filed on Feb month with *ANZSCO 263113*


----------



## Abhishek_Paul (9 mo ago)

My Collegues ANZSCO code is same as mine 261112. He was able to generate HAP ID on the same day of credential creation. My application was filled on 31st Jan,2022 and still not able to generate HAP id. Don't know how they decide. The process is very frustrating.


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

FlyHigher said:


> I'm an Indian citizen working in Singapore. My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed by Fragomen on Dec 8th, 2021 and health clearance done on 18th Dec, 2021.Role is 261313 - Software Engineer. I can see the status of the application as "Received". Anyone has any idea by when I can expect the approval? Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.
> 
> I can see that in the Global visa processing time, 25% processed in 22 days. I was expecting my application to be processed in that timeline because I've submitted all the documentation including PCC and English Medium certificates from my educational institutions. Not sure if I can rely on the published timelines for an estimate. One of my friend who had the same application filed in sometime in September or October 2021 got approval within 2 days after health clearance! That was quite fast.
> 
> I'm awaiting mine, anyone has any related info please help to share.


Can anyone advise how to prepare the response regarding English Medium certificates for schooling. I started studying in English medium from my bachelor college (4years), and completed my masters degree in English (2years), before that I studied in my native language. Advice how to face this situation if DHA raise this concern.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sravan55 said:


> Can anyone advise how to prepare the response regarding English Medium certificates for schooling. I started studying in English medium from my bachelor college (4years), and completed my masters degree in English (2years), before that I studied in my native language. Advice how to face this situation if DHA raise this concern.


I presume it’s for functional English 
You need not give your entire life history
Just give one evidence which meets the requirements
In your case it can be either bachelors or masters
Cheers


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Can anyone advise how to prepare the response regarding English Medium certificates for schooling. I started studying in English medium from my bachelor college (4years), and completed my masters degree in English (2years), before that I studied in my native language. Advice how to face this situation if DHA raise this concern.


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the response. I was informed by my agent, as long as we have a recent and valid English test scorecard this requirement can fulfilled.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Guys, for any one got 482 visa granted on this month ...


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

Abhishek_Paul said:


> My Collegues ANZSCO code is same as mine 261112. He was able to generate HAP ID on the same day of credential creation. My application was filled on 31st Jan,2022 and still not able to generate HAP id. Don't know how they decide. The process is very frustrating.


Same with me as well..My ANZSCO code is 261112 and my application was filled on 7th of December 2021 and still not able to generate HAP ID.


----------



## Lekhani (9 mo ago)

NB said:


> The thumb rule is that bigger the company, faster is the processing
> As the company has engaged fragomen, I can presume they are big
> Ask the hr to shoot off a letter to DHA saying that their work is suffering without you
> You will find that within a couple of days you will get the grant
> Cheers





FlyHigher said:


> I understand that there was year end shutdown between Dec 25- Jan 7. Probably DHA officers didn't work then, so those 2 weeks you need to subtract from overall time in my view. Before my approval, when I checked with my Fragomen case officer, he said approvals were taking anywhere between 2 to 4 months so I believe there's nothing to worry. Just as we did, ask your HR to shoot an email to DHA.


 Can you provide email id of DHA?


----------



## Lekhani (9 mo ago)

FlyHigher said:


> I understand that there was year end shutdown between Dec 25- Jan 7. Probably DHA officers didn't work then, so those 2 weeks you need to subtract from overall time in my view. Before my approval, when I checked with my Fragomen case officer, he said approvals were taking anywhere between 2 to 4 months so I believe there's nothing to worry. Just as we did, ask your HR to shoot an email to DHA.


Can you kindly help with a email id.?


----------



## get2arjun (May 10, 2021)

Hi, 
Did anyone get visa for "ICT Support Engineer" recently, which is not in the PMSOL. A friend submitted his application in Jan 2022, completed medicals in Jan 2022 and is still waiting for the visa to be granted.
Any idea how long it will take for the grant.


----------



## Abhishek_Paul (9 mo ago)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> Same with me as well..My ANZSCO code is 261112 and my application was filled on 7th of December 2021 and still not able to generate HAP ID.


Have you been able to generate it now?


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

Abhishek_Paul said:


> Have you been able to generate it now?


Nope...Still the same. What about you.?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Currently 482 visa processing time is changed from 62 to 44 days.... if anyone visa got approved on this category 482 ( short term, medium term, Long term) recently which is submitted on jan or feb month ?


----------



## Dharshyam (9 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Currently 482 visa processing time is changed from 62 to 44 days.... if anyone visa got approved on this category 482 ( short term, medium term, Long term) recently which is submitted on jan or feb month ?


Accredited sponsor? Medium or Short term?


----------



## Naitik (9 mo ago)

Hi. I am indian citizen applied for 482 visa on 30th March 2022 with accredited sponsor medical done on 11th April and waiting for Visa approval. My occupation is in PMSOL list. Anybody has any update?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Dharshyam said:


> Accredited sponsor? Medium or Short term?


Accredited sponsor and Short term visa


----------



## Naitik (9 mo ago)

Naitik said:


> Hi. I am indian citizen applied for 482 visa on 30th March 2022 with accredited sponsor medical done on 11th April and waiting for Visa approval. My occupation is in PMSOL list. Anybody has any update?


Did anyone get visa in March April?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Naitik said:


> Did anyone get visa in March April?


No bro.. even my petition is filed on feb 20th 2022


----------



## Naitik (9 mo ago)

Today I received RFI and Case officer is assigned to me and they ask to submit form 1221 for me and my wife. All other documents are up to date. Do you know how much time it will take to get visa after submission of 1221 form?


----------



## Naitik (9 mo ago)

FlyHigher said:


> I'm an Indian citizen working in Singapore. My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed by Fragomen on Dec 8th, 2021 and health clearance done on 18th Dec, 2021.Role is 261313 - Software Engineer. I can see the status of the application as "Received". Anyone has any idea by when I can expect the approval? Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.
> 
> I can see that in the Global visa processing time, 25% processed in 22 days. I was expecting my application to be processed in that timeline because I've submitted all the documentation including PCC and English Medium certificates from my educational institutions. Not sure if I can rely on the published timelines for an estimate. One of my friend who had the same application filed in sometime in September or October 2021 got approval within 2 days after health clearance! That was quite fast.
> 
> I'm awaiting mine, anyone has any related info please help to share.


Did You get any query regarding submission of 1221 Form? And how much time it should take to get visa after case officer is assigned?


----------



## Abhishek_Paul (9 mo ago)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> Nope...Still the same. What about you.?


same. The process is very frustrating. Any update given by your company regarding this?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Abhishek_Paul said:


> same. The process is very frustrating. Any update given by your company regarding this?


did you get the TRN details ? if company filed your petition to DHA , then you will get TRN number.


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi Guys,
Question: What is the time duration for sponsorship approval? I waited like 4 weeks now, and my agent is saying it may take another 2-4 weeks. Those who cleared this step, please advise if there is any additional documents Immigration would like to see prior to approval. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Naitik said:


> Hi. I am indian citizen applied for 482 visa on 30th March 2022 with accredited sponsor medical done on 11th April and waiting for Visa approval. My occupation is in PMSOL list. Anybody has any update?


How much time it took for you to get the sponsorship approval after submission? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Naitik (9 mo ago)

Upda


Naitik said:


> Did You get any query regarding submission of 1221 Form? And how much time it should take to get visa after case officer is assigned?


Update : Visa GRANTED 
Here is time line
1) March 25 - Sponsorship approved
2) March 30 - visa applied
3) May 3 - query for form 1221
4) May 6 visa granted

ACCREDATED SPONSOR
OCCUPATION ON PRIORITY LIST
Medium term 482 visa


----------



## Naitik (9 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Question: What is the time duration for sponsorship approval? I waited like 4 weeks now, and my agent is saying it may take another 2-4 weeks. Those who cleared this step, please advise if there is any additional documents Immigration would like to see prior to approval. Thanks in Advance.


It should come in around 4 weeks. But it's ok to wait for 2 weeks more.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Any one get approved for 482 short term visa on this month ?


----------



## g3j1m4y03 (9 mo ago)

Naitik said:


> Upda
> 
> 
> Update : Visa GRANTED
> ...


Wow congratulations! It's been 4 weeks since my visa was lodged. I guess I have to wait a bit more.


----------



## Abhishek_Paul (9 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> did you get the TRN details ? if company filed your petition to DHA , then you will get TRN number.


I have got HAP id today(after 3 and half months).


----------



## g3j1m4y03 (9 mo ago)

g3j1m4y03 said:


> Wow congratulations! It's been 4 weeks since my visa was lodged. I guess I have to wait a bit more.


Update: visa granted after 4 weeks + 1 day since lodgement


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Abhishek_Paul said:


> I have got HAP id today(after 3 and half months).


ok great... you will get visa soon...All the best


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

g3j1m4y03 said:


> Update: visa granted after 4 weeks + 1 day since lodgement


Congratulations. How long it took for sponsorship approval?


----------



## Tryph (Aug 8, 2021)

@g3j1m4y03 Congrats!
I got the health check uploaded on 7th May. Should I consider my VISA application as submitted from 7th May? Secondly, did you also get to fill form 1221 before it got approved?


----------



## SriLakshmi (8 mo ago)

Naitik said:


> Upda
> 
> 
> Update : Visa GRANTED
> ...


Congrats!
My visa application was filled on April 3rd 2022, through Big Indian IT company with all documents including 1221 and PCC. Medical was submitted on April 20th.
Any idea when can I expect the visa granted?
Also I have 14 years of experience working in IT industry and at a senior lead consultant position in my team.
How to check if my occupation is in priority list?


----------



## SriLakshmi (8 mo ago)

SriLakshmi said:


> Congrats!
> My visa application was filled on April 3rd 2022 for TSS482 medium term through Big Indian IT company with all documents including 1221 and PCC. Medical was submitted on April 20th.
> Any idea when can I expect the visa granted?
> Also I have 14 years of experience working in IT industry and at a senior lead consultant position in my team.
> How to check if my occupation is in priority list?


----------



## Tryph (Aug 8, 2021)

SriLakshmi said:


> Congrats!
> My visa application was filled on April 3rd 2022, through Big Indian IT company with all documents including 1221 and PCC. Medical was submitted on April 20th.
> Any idea when can I expect the visa granted?
> Also I have 14 years of experience working in IT industry and at a senior lead consultant position in my team.
> How to check if my occupation is in priority list?


Here: Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List (homeaffairs.gov.au)


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

SriLakshmi said:


> Congrats!
> My visa application was filled on April 3rd 2022, through Big Indian IT company with all documents including 1221 and PCC. Medical was submitted on April 20th.
> Any idea when can I expect the visa granted?
> Also I have 14 years of experience working in IT industry and at a senior lead consultant position in my team.
> How to check if my occupation is in priority list?


your visa may be will get granted within two weeks... if your occupation in PMSOL


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samaraan23 said:


> your visa may be will get granted within two weeks... if your occupation in PMSOL


Please don’t give false hopes
There are thousands of applicants in PMSOL waiting for several months for grants
Cheers


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> Please don’t give false hopes
> There are thousands of applicants in PMSOL waiting for several months for grants
> Cheers


i am not giving any false hope... based on medium-term visa processing time... i have shared my opinion bro


----------



## Dyunetsi (8 mo ago)

Hello. Anyone got their approval recently? Could you share your timeline please?
We are family, TSS Visa Lodge on April 22, got the HAP ID on the same day and Medical Result was submitted on April 30. There's no news after that. We have not submitted any PCC yet as it has not been requested to us. 

Thank you


----------



## SriLakshmi (8 mo ago)

Tryph said:


> Here: Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List (homeaffairs.gov.au)


Where can i find my occupation name mentioned in my visa application documents?
In my 1221 form I see Lead Consultant in occupation field.


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

SriLakshmi said:


> Where can i find my occupation name mentioned in my visa application documents?
> In my 1221 form I see Lead Consultant in occupation field.


you can check it under "Visa stream and nominated position details " in your visa application form for occupation code details.


----------



## Dharshyam (9 mo ago)

Dyunetsi said:


> Hello. Anyone got their approval recently? Could you share your timeline please?
> We are family, TSS Visa Lodge on April 22, got the HAP ID on the same day and Medical Result was submitted on April 30. There's no news after that. We have not submitted any PCC yet as it has not been requested to us.
> 
> Thank you


Yes. Timelines are
Lodged 7-Apr-22
Approved - 13-May-22
PMSOL
Accredited Sponsor


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Hi,
Did anyone get their approval for offshore applicant & occupation not in PMSOL recently? Could you share your timeline, please?


----------



## Dyunetsi (8 mo ago)

Dharshyam said:


> Yes. Timelines are
> Lodged 7-Apr-22
> Approved - 13-May-22
> PMSOL
> Accredited Sponsor


Nice, congratulations to you! is there any document they requested in between before the approval? How long did it take to get an answer after submitting your medical?


----------



## Dyunetsi (8 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Hi,
> Did anyone get their approval for offshore applicant & occupation not in PMSOL recently? Could you share your timeline, please?


I am also waiting. Have you lodged your visa already? Still waiting since April 22.


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Yes, waiting since February 22,


----------



## Dyunetsi (8 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Yes, waiting since February 22,


Wow that's too long already. Have you done your medical? Did you submit the PCC?


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Yes, all done


----------



## Dyunetsi (8 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Yes, all done


Hoping you can get answer soon. A bit frustrating to wait


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Thanks,


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

sandra16 said:


> Hi
> 
> We have applied for the TSS-482 medium stream.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did your visa have been granted? If so please share your timeline. Are you offshore? Is your occupation in PMSOL?


----------



## Dharshyam (9 mo ago)

Dyunetsi said:


> Nice, congratulations to you! is there any document they requested in between before the approval? How long did it take to get an answer after submitting your medical?


Yes. 1221 document requested on 12th May


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

Anyone visa got approved recently for those application filed in Feb?

I am done with all formalities and got verbal approval but still waiting g for official approval ..I submitted all my documents on 13th April.its been more than a week and no response from DHA.

Anyone is having same issue? 

Quiet depressing


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> Anyone visa got approved recently for those application filed in Feb?
> 
> I am done with all formalities and got verbal approval but still waiting g for official approval ..I submitted all my documents on 13th April.its been more than a week and no response from DHA.
> 
> ...



Yes Same situation, BUt what is the meaning of verbal approval?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> Anyone visa got approved recently for those application filed in Feb?
> 
> I am done with all formalities and got verbal approval but still waiting g for official approval ..I submitted all my documents on 13th April.its been more than a week and no response from DHA.
> 
> ...


No , my petition is filed and all documents uploaded on feb month itself ... but still no response... then what is verbal approval you have received from DHA ?


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

Got confirmation from case officer that everything is clear they just need to issue the official letter when company immigration agency speak with CO


samaraan23 said:


> No , my petition is filed and all documents uploaded on feb month itself ... but still no response... then what is verbal approval you have received from DHA ?


Actually my process started on 13th Feb and PCC generated on 10th March and submitted in 16th march and helath letter generated on 30th March and documents submitted on 13th April. Since then no reply.
When I talked to immigration agency they said they had a phone call with CO who is handling my case and they confirmed that application is successful they they will send the official letter anytime soon.
That soon is 1 month already 😳.. 
I am following up with agency regularly, they said now they are clearning backlogs and elections are going on..so te process is very slow..
Feeling very depressed and anxious actally having all sort of feelings ...not sure when will it come.


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> Got confirmation from case officer that everything is clear they just need to issue the official letter when company immigration agency speak with CO
> 
> Actually my process started on 13th Feb and PCC generated on 10th March and submitted in 16th march and helath letter generated on 30th March and documents submitted on 13th April. Since then no reply.
> When I talked to immigration agency they said they had a phone call with CO who is handling my case and they confirmed that application is successful they they will send the official letter anytime soon.
> ...



Thanks, I heard this first time the CO has answered this much


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

Seems like entire Feb applications they put a side for sometime ..


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

Hopefully process will kickoff after elections. It's just my assumption. But waiting is really killing


----------



## jsp1 (8 mo ago)

FlyHigher said:


> I'm an Indian citizen working in Singapore. My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed by Fragomen on Dec 8th, 2021 and health clearance done on 18th Dec, 2021.Role is 261313 - Software Engineer. I can see the status of the application as "Received". Anyone has any idea by when I can expect the approval? Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.
> 
> I can see that in the Global visa processing time, 25% processed in 22 days. I was expecting my application to be processed in that timeline because I've submitted all the documentation including PCC and English Medium certificates from my educational institutions. Not sure if I can rely on the published timelines for an estimate. One of my friend who had the same application filed in sometime in September or October 2021 got approval within 2 days after health clearance! That was quite fast.
> 
> I'm awaiting mine, anyone has any related info please help to share.


I'm glad I stumbled upon this forum as I was also wondering the timeframe of my TSS 482 Medium Stream.
I have an accredited sponsor who also hired an immigration law firm there in AU... and we have submitted the documents that they asked us to provide, including the PCCs of both me and my wife, the English medium, the employment certification from my previous employers, etc... the job is also on the PMSOL.

Here's my timeline so far:
May 3: Nomination approved
May 3: Lodged visa for me and my wife. I am the primary, wife is secondary
May 10: Medical done
May 13: Medical results Submitted to Home Affairs

I asked my lawyer about the status yesterday and she told me that we will just have to wait for the Department to process our application. According to their experience, they are responded back by HA 4-6 weeks after the visa lodgement. If they did not receive an update from HA, they will follow up.

Shall I start counting from the visa lodgement or from May 13 since that's the medical results submitted to HA.

Thanks much!


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> Got confirmation from case officer that everything is clear they just need to issue the official letter when company immigration agency speak with CO
> 
> Actually my process started on 13th Feb and PCC generated on 10th March and submitted in 16th march and helath letter generated on 30th March and documents submitted on 13th April. Since then no reply.
> When I talked to immigration agency they said they had a phone call with CO who is handling my case and they confirmed that application is successful they they will send the official letter anytime soon.
> ...


Hope your visa will approve soon...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jsp1 said:


> I'm glad I stumbled upon this forum as I was also wondering the timeframe of my TSS 482 Medium Stream.
> I have an accredited sponsor who also hired an immigration law firm there in AU... and we have submitted the documents that they asked us to provide, including the PCCs of both me and my wife, the English medium, the employment certification from my previous employers, etc... the job is also on the PMSOL.
> 
> Here's my timeline so far:
> ...


You can count from any date you like
Even if the grant is delayed , there is nothing that you or the immigration agency can do
Cheers


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi friends,
Is it possible to go for nomination and visa lodgment while waiting for the sponsorship approval (At this point of time, sponsorship did not completed) ?

Or it has be like step-by-step process. 

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sravan55 said:


> Hi friends,
> Is it possible to go for nomination and visa lodgment while waiting for the sponsorship approval (At this point of time, sponsorship did not completed) ?
> 
> Or it has be like step-by-step process.
> ...


You can apply simultaneously, but beware that the fees for both parts will not be refunded if the nomination doesn’t go through 
Cheers


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed on Dec 8th, 2021.I can see the status of the application as "Received" in the immi portal. Anyone has any idea by when I can expect "Organize health examination" option will enable in "Health Assessment" tab in immigration portal? Right now it's mentioned as "Required examinations not yet determined " in the health assessment tab.
> 
> Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.


*Update[24th May 2022]:*
Occupation code - 261112(Non-PMSOL)
Accredited sponsor
Medicals enabled and s56 requested - 16th May
Medicals submitted and cleared - 21st May
Visa Granted - 24th May


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

Congratulations.. finally after after long wait


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Congratulations Santhosh


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Congratulations


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> Congratulations.. finally after after long wait


Thanks


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Congratulations Santhosh


Thanks much


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Congratulations


Thank youu


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

santhosh.mahalingam2 said:


> *Update[24th May 2022]:*
> Occupation code - 261112(Non-PMSOL)
> Accredited sponsor
> Medicals enabled and s56 requested - 16th May
> ...


Congrats Santhosh... your long wait has came to an end


----------



## Sheep (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> The thumb rule is that bigger the company, faster is the processing
> As the company has engaged fragomen, I can presume they are big
> Ask the hr to shoot off a letter to DHA saying that their work is suffering without you
> You will find that within a couple of days you will get the grant
> Cheers


Halo NB

I would like to ask you which adress should my HR write to, if we want to contact the DHA?

Thanks


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Anonymous1818 said:


> It is irrespective of existing or new petition. They have mentioned that they are even processing applications from 2020. So, as per their Ministerial Directions 87 and 88, the Department is required to prioritise certain applications ahead of others. If your application will fall under those criteria, it will be prioritsed and expected to come early, else it will take time. It depends on lot of factor. Currently, what is the ANZSCO code for which your application has been filed?



Hi,

Have you got any updates about your visa?


----------



## santhosh.mahalingam2 (12 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Congrats Santhosh... your long wait has came to an end


Yea...Finallyyyy...Thanks Much 🥳


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Octaviadsouza said:


> *Hi ,
> 
> I filed for my 482 TSS visa thru TCS which was lodged on 9th Dec 2021 and the medicals were done on 18th Jan 2022 . Post the medicals it's been 64 days and I have still not recieved any approval . The status on the immi account still shows as Recieved. I am getting a bit anxious waiting to hear back . Previously I had held 2 work visas first was 457 visa till July 2018 after which i applied and was granted 482 TSS MS till Sept 2021 . Does this have to do anything with the delay in getting response ? My colleagues who had applied after me recieved their visas much earlier so I am confused as to why mine has delayed so much . *


Hello, did you received your visa granted? Waiting to hear back from you.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Any one here from TCS, who have done something to speed up the process and have got the 482 TSS visa grants? Request to share few tips or suggestions, we are waiting from 35 days since our medicals completed and my code is not in pmsol list.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Any one here from TCS, who have done something to speed up the process and have got the 482 TSS visa grants? Request to share few tips or suggestions, we are waiting from 35 days since our medicals completed and my code is not in pmsol list.


whether petition is short-term or medium term ?


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Abhishek_Paul said:


> I have got HAP id today(after 3 and half months).


Hi,
Did your visa get approved?


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> whether petition is short-term or medium term ?


Ours is short term.


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> whether petition is short-term or medium term ?





Nischith Shivananda said:


> Any one here from TCS, who have done something to speed up the process and have got the 482 TSS visa grants? Request to share few tips or suggestions, we are waiting from 35 days since our medicals completed and my code is not in pmsol list.


We can't force DHA officers to demand unless your application falls out from timeliness as per my immigration agency.we just have to wait .


----------



## Divya G Sujatha (11 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> We can't force DHA officers to demand unless your application falls out from timeliness as per my immigration agency.we just have to wait .


Hi,
What is your status - Is it received, Initial assessment ??


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Hi,
> What is your status - Is it received, Initial assessment ??


 it's received.


----------



## Divya G Sujatha (11 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> it's received.


Thanks for sharing. Just wanted to compare the timelines. Mine was in "received" status 2 weeks ahead and recently changed to Initial assessment, Was filed in Jan. My Spouse was filed on Feb with PCC, Medicals everything done in Feb itself. His is still showing as received and the status has not yet changed for the past 3 months.


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Thanks for sharing. Just wanted to compare the timelines. Mine was in "received" status 2 weeks ahead and recently changed to Initial assessment, Was filed in Jan. My Spouse was filed on Feb with PCC, Medicals everything done in Feb itself. His is still showing as received and the status has not yet changed for the past 3 months.


Mine is received since April 13th


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

Hi,

Is biometrics required for 482?


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

No


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

Ok thanks.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Ours is short term.


 For mine also short-term ... My petition is filed on feb 20th and medical assestment completed on feb 28th... Still showing received status in immi portal...dont know what processing timeline is following for TSS short-term visa... bit frustrated about this process.


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

We all are in same boat.. we can't plan anything ahead. Let's pray and hope.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> We all are in same boat.. we can't plan anything ahead. Let's pray and hope.


Your right... We need to be patient for some days


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

How many of you were asjed for form 1221?


----------



## SriLakshmi (8 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> How many of you were asjed for form 1221?


My employer submitted form 1221 together with all documents at time of filing the visa application.


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

SriLakshmi said:


> My employer submitted form 1221 together with all documents at time of filing the visa application.


I think a Single person doesn't need to file 1221 .. am I right?


----------



## Divya G Sujatha (11 mo ago)

Sharing my timelines, if it helps:
482 short term (non PMSOL) filed with all docs - 21 Jan
Accredited sponsor
Medicals enabled and s56 requested - 12 May (Status changed from Received to Initial assessment)
Medicals cleared and updated - 26 May
Visa granted - 27 May

Was following Santhosh Mahalingam as his got filled in Dec 21. As both of us got it granted now, seems Feb cases might be picked next.


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Sharing my timelines, if it helps:
> 482 short term (non PMSOL) filed with all docs - 21 Jan
> Accredited sponsor
> Medicals enabled and s56 requested - 12 May (Status changed from Received to Initial assessment)
> ...


Congrats alot.


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

Congrats


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Sharing my timelines, if it helps:
> 482 short term (non PMSOL) filed with all docs - 21 Jan
> Accredited sponsor
> Medicals enabled and s56 requested - 12 May (Status changed from Received to Initial assessment)
> ...


Wow congratulations... Hope for best whoever filed petition in Feb


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

My timeline


482 Nomination approved in Dec 2021 for 4y Medium
Visa filed on 29th march 22
S56 - More info requested 24th May 2022
I haven't sent the documents back yet. But it seems even March applications are being processed.


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

SriLakshmi said:


> My employer submitted form 1221 together with all documents at time of filing the visa application.


Hi Can you please advise your VISA Start time? ie "Might Not arrive after" date is same as Date of Grant? What i wanted to know, in case DHA gives you a few weeks to fly to Australia and on arrival the Visa starts.


----------



## SriLakshmi (8 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> Hi Can you please advise your VISA Start time? ie "Might Not arrive after" date is same as Date of Grant? What i wanted to know, in case DHA gives you a few weeks to fly to Australia and on arrival the Visa starts.


Visa filed on April 3rd 2022


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

SriLakshmi said:


> Visa filed on April 3rd 2022


And what is your visa expiry date? April 3 2025?


----------



## SriLakshmi (8 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> And what is your visa expiry date? April 3 2025?


I am not sure, in my company’s doc deputation time given is “24 months commencing from 28-Feb 2022”
On immi portal i see application date submitted is Apr 3


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

SriLakshmi said:


> I am not sure, in my company’s doc deputation time given is “24 months commencing from 28-Feb 2022”
> On immi portal i see application date submitted is Apr 3


I see. So your visa validity must be until 3 April 2024. Check your visa grant letter.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> I see. So your visa validity must be until 3 April 2024. Check your visa grant letter.


Visa expires date is based on visa granted date...


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Visa expires date is based on visa granted date...


Which means one should fly asap and DHA doesn't want to give grace weeks to people for preparation etc. Not sure why.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> Which means one should fly asap and DHA doesn't want to give grace weeks to people for preparation etc. Not sure why.


There is timeline for entry in to australia after visa approved... I think you can see those details in granted letter


----------



## expatForumAustralia (Nov 15, 2017)

Alonemusk said:


> My timeline
> 
> 
> 482 Nomination approved in Dec 2021 for 4y Medium
> ...


May I know if yours is PMSOL or Non PMSOL? 
I have filed on the same day but non-pmsol. 
Just looking for the timelines for non-pmsol ones. 

482 Medium Term Visa - 
Job code - 261111 ( Business Analyst ) - Non PMSOL
Filed on 29th March, 2022 and Medicals completed on 1st April, 2022. 
Status still "Received"


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

expatForumAustralia said:


> May I know if yours is PMSOL or Non PMSOL?
> I have filed on the same day but non-pmsol.
> Just looking for the timelines for non-pmsol ones.
> 
> ...


I am also a BA, Same 261111. My medical was completed on 19th April. You will receive communication from your case officer anytime now. Not sure about the application assignment / selection criteria, seems mine was assessed on 24th of May.


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Sharing my timelines, if it helps:
> 482 short term (non PMSOL) filed with all docs - 21 Jan
> Accredited sponsor
> Medicals enabled and s56 requested - 12 May (Status changed from Received to Initial assessment)
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

How to check the status in Immi portal, when agent filed the sponsorship documents? Is there any way to check from our side the status? Thanks


----------



## expatForumAustralia (Nov 15, 2017)

Alonemusk said:


> I am also a BA, Same 261111. My medical was completed on 19th April. You will receive communication from your case officer anytime now. Not sure about the application assignment / selection criteria, seems mine was assessed on 24th of May.


Thank you !! 
If you don't mind, may I know what was the CO contact for? 
Also, are you offshore or onshore ?


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

expatForumAustralia said:


> Thank you !!
> If you don't mind, may I know what was the CO contact for?
> Also, are you offshore or onshore ?


i am offshore, the contact by CO was for "S56 - Form 1221".


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Anyone?

My sponsorship did not approved yet, its been 8 weeks( Applied on 6/4/22). Is there any option to contact DHA for this? I cannot check the status only agent can. What would be the problem or issue here if its get delay this long.

I can see most of them posting the timelines of their approval starting from filling the application, it will be useful for those at initial stages, like me, if the timelines shown from the sponsorship stages and issues faced during the 1st stage. 

Cheers,
SK


----------



## Tryph (Aug 8, 2021)

Sravan55 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> My sponsorship did not approved yet, its been 8 weeks( Applied on 6/4/22). Is there any option to contact DHA for this? I cannot check the status only agent can. What would be the problem or issue here if its get delay this long.
> 
> ...


Create an account on immigration portal ImmiAccount

Import application -> Enter the details 
You can find the reference number(TRN number) on your e-medical referral letter you used for your med check. 

You can then check everything yourself.


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Tryph said:


> Create an account on immigration portal ImmiAccount
> 
> Import application -> Enter the details
> You can find the reference number(TRN number) on your e-medical referral letter you used for your med check.
> ...


I did receive a notification letter that sponsorship was submitted with TRN but there is no medical referral letter. How to check that?
Even I tried with TRN and Application number but not able to get any status.


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> I did receive a notification letter that sponsorship was submitted with TRN but there is no medical referral letter. How to check that?
> Even I tried with TRN and Application number but not able to get any status.


Have you applied through an agent? Or you submitted that application yourself?


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys, those who have received the Visa, can you confirm if your visa has the following conditions?

You must begin your employment within 90 days after your:


entry to Australia, if you were granted the visa outside Australia
visa grant date, if you were granted the visa in Australia


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alonemusk said:


> Hi Guys, those who have received the Visa, can you confirm if your visa has the following conditions?
> 
> You must begin your employment within 90 days after your:
> 
> ...


I have not heard of any such conditions except that you have to work for your nominated employer 
Where did you hear this ?
What’s the conditions number ?
Cheers


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Alonemusk said:


> Have you applied through an agent? Or you submitted that application yourself?


Yes, by an agent.


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

Hi All,

My visa is finalized today .
Visa tyoe: TSS 482 medium term
Timelines:
Submitted all documents: 12th Feb
Nomination filed:25th Feb
Nomination approved: 23rd May
PCC: mail received on 10th March; submitted on 16th March 
Medicals: request received on 30th march: submitted on 13th April.
Visa granted: 1st June


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Msvr17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa is finalized today .
> Visa tyoe: TSS 482 medium term
> ...


Congrats


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa is finalized today .
> Visa tyoe: TSS 482 medium term
> ...


Finally long wait come to end .... Congrats 👏


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa is finalized today .
> Visa tyoe: TSS 482 medium term
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa is finalized today .
> Visa tyoe: TSS 482 medium term
> ...


Congratulations! Am so glad to hear, may I know what is your job code and is it short term or medium term and Does job code comes under PMSOL. Waiting to hear back from you


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Thanks for sharing. Just wanted to compare the timelines. Mine was in "received" status 2 weeks ahead and recently changed to Initial assessment, Was filed in Jan. My Spouse was filed on Feb with PCC, Medicals everything done in Feb itself. His is still showing as received and the status has not yet changed for the past 3 months.


You and your spouse have both filed 482 individually? And yours is short or medium term visa? And how about the job code? Does it comes under PMSOL?


----------



## Divya G Sujatha (11 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> You and your spouse have both filed 482 individually? And yours is short or medium term visa? And how about the job code? Does it comes under PMSOL?


We both filed individually. Both are non PMSOL. Mine is ICT project manager, short term and his is business analyst, medium term visa. We are still awaiting his grant.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> For mine also short-term ... My petition is filed on feb 20th and medical assestment completed on feb 28th... Still showing received status in immi portal...dont know what processing timeline is following for TSS short-term visa... bit frustrated about this process.


Yeah, are you an TCS employee? And how about the job code, does it come under PMSOL?


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> We both filed individually. Both are non PMSOL. Mine is ICT project manager, short term and his is business analyst, medium term visa. We are still awaiting his grant.


 Okay both work for same organisation? Was it done through an agent or was it done by your organisation it self?


----------



## Divya G Sujatha (11 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Okay both work for same organisation? Was it done through an agent or was it done by your organisation it self?


Not via agent. Same org. Mine is granted. hoping to get his visa grant in some days as I see Feb's is also getting granted now. he filed in Feb.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

I have one query, I will be happy if someone clarifies. In immi portal for 482 timelines there are 5 different streams given, 
1) Short-term.
2) Medium-term.
3) Labour Agreement.
4) Sponsorship.
5) Nomination.
Which one to refer? Ours is short-term, but processed by our organisation.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Not via agent. Same org. Mine is granted. hoping to get his visa grant in some days as I see Feb's is also getting granted now. he filed in Feb.


Okay, praying for your husband’s visa grant at the earliest too 🙌


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Yeah, are you an TCS employee? And how about the job code, does it come under PMSOL?


No I m not TCS employee.... And also job code is not in PMSOL


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> No I m not TCS employee.... And also job code is not in PMSOL


Okay looking at the current trend you might get a visa grant in another one or max by two week. Keep us posted as soon you get a grant.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Okay looking at the current trend you might get a visa grant in another one or max by two week. Keep us posted as soon you get a grant.


Sure dude.. I m waiting for visa approval


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Hello, anyone got visa grant yesterday or today?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Hello, anyone got visa grant yesterday or today?


No dude


----------



## Sheep (8 mo ago)

Halo everyone, nice to meet you.

I am a current 482 visa holder, and have found a new sponsor and currently waiting for the visa to be transferred to the new employer. I am currently on shore.

However, the nomination application was lodged in 10th Feb 2022 and we are still waiting for the decision to be made. It has been over 4 months. I wonder if anyone is under the same situation. And if there's anyone or anything I could do to found out what's happening?

I have confirmed my new job with the new employer on 28 Oct 2021 but due to some technical problems, the new employer didn't lodge the application until February 2022. Therefore I have stopped work "exceed 60 consecutive days", my visa is still in effect according to VEVO. Will this affect my application and my future applications for PR?

Some of my friends who lodged their nomination application after me had already got theirs approved. I am very worried about it.

Thanks for your time and hope you can answer some of my questions


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> You and your spouse have both filed 482 individually? And yours is short or medium term visa? And how about the job code? Does it comes under PMSOL?


No we filed together with kids.. its PAMSOLedium term


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

Sheep said:


> Halo everyone, nice to meet you.
> 
> I am a current 482 visa holder, and have found a new sponsor and currently waiting for the visa to be transferred to the new employer. I am currently on shore.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
My nomination was filed in Feb 25th and got approved on May 23rd... its taking time


----------



## Msvr17 (10 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> No dude


Mine got approved yesterday


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Msvr17 said:


> Hi,
> My nomination was filed in Feb 25th and got approved on May 23rd... its taking time


My petition ( short term) is filed on Feb 28th , may be will take another one week to approve ..


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

How long it takes from Further assessment to Grant. My case is Non PMSOL, Onshore, Accredited sponsor

Visa lodged : 3rd March
S56 requested : 28th April
S56 Submitted : June 2nd



Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikgeek said:


> How long it takes from Further assessment to Grant. My case is Non PMSOL, Onshore, Accredited sponsor
> 
> Visa lodged : 3rd March
> S56 requested : 28th April
> ...


Probably not even GOD can tell you that 
Cheers


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

karthikgeek said:


> How long it takes from Further assessment to Grant. My case is Non PMSOL, Onshore, Accredited sponsor
> 
> Visa lodged : 3rd March
> S56 requested : 28th April
> ...


Is it short term or medium term? Why did you take almost a month of time to submit S56? Hopefully in a week or two you might get a grant.


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

It was my sons passport which was expired and the embassy screwed it up and got in 10 weeks which is were the delay

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tryph (Aug 8, 2021)

Here is my timeline

Visa applied : 5-MAY-2022
Medical Uploaded : 6-MAY-2022
Request for 1221 : 4-JUN-2022
Visa Granted : 6-JUN-2022

Occupation in PMSOL 
Non-Accredited Sponsor


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tryph said:


> Here is my timeline
> 
> Visa applied : 5-MAY-2022
> Medical Uploaded : 6-MAY-2022
> ...


Congratulations 
What’s your Anzsco code?
Cheers


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

karthikgeek said:


> It was my sons passport which was expired and the embassy screwed it up and got in 10 weeks which is were the delay
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


 Okay, is it short or medium term? Looking at the trend, case officer have started on your application and that’s why they have asked for S56. Hopefully within a week or two you might get a grant.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Tryph said:


> Here is my timeline
> 
> Visa applied : 5-MAY-2022
> Medical Uploaded : 6-MAY-2022
> ...


Wow yours was super fast! Congratulations, is it short term or medium term?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Anyone visa get approved in short-term and non-pmsol category ?


----------



## Michelle99 (7 mo ago)

Hi,
This form has been very helpful during our waiting time so wanna share my partner’s visa application timeline. 
482 Medium stream ICT business analyst
Accredited sponsor 
Visa lodged : 14th Mar 22
Medical submitted : 18th Mar 22
s56 requested (form 1221) : 6th May 22
Form submitted : 10th May 22
Visa granted : 7th June 22
The process is very long and frustrated at times but hang in there, your time will come soon!


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Michelle99 said:


> Hi,
> This form has been very helpful during our waiting time so wanna share my partner’s visa application timeline.
> 482 Medium stream ICT business analyst
> Accredited sponsor
> ...


Congratulations, these posts gives us hope 😊


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

Michelle99 said:


> ICT business analyst


 Congrats dear.


----------



## SriLakshmi (8 mo ago)

Michelle99 said:


> Hi,
> This form has been very helpful during our waiting time so wanna share my partner’s visa application timeline.
> 482 Medium stream ICT business analyst
> Accredited sponsor
> ...


Congratualtions!!
ICT BUSINESS ANALYST is 261111 right?
Mine is 261111 for ICT business analyst and tis Non-PMSOL.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

SriLakshmi said:


> Congratualtions!!
> ICT BUSINESS ANALYST is 261111 right?
> Mine is 261111 for ICT business analyst and tis Non-PMSOL.


Yeah, ICT Business Analyst is a Non-PMSOL. I guess since his is Medium term it got processed bit early. How about yours? Is it Short term or Medium term?


----------



## SriLakshmi (8 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Yeah, ICT Business Analyst is a Non-PMSOL. I guess since his is Medium term it got processed but early.


Mine is filed on Apr 3rd under medium term for ICT BA
Hopefully in a week or 2 they should start picking Apr applications.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

SriLakshmi said:


> Mine is filed on Apr 3rd under medium term for ICT BA
> Hopefully in a week or 2 they should start picking Apr applications.


Okay keep us posted on your progress, wishing you all the very best 🙌


----------



## SriLakshmi (8 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Okay keep us posted on your progress, wishing you all the very best 🙌


Sure, Wish you all the best to you too!!


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Congratulations!
Did anyone get approval for their visa for not in PMSOL and not accredited sponsor? I have been waiting since February. My occupation is not in PMSOL & my sponsor is standard business sponsor. Please share your experience.
Thanks


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Congratulations!
> Did anyone get approval for their visa for not in PMSOL and not accredited sponsor? I have been waiting since February. My occupation is not in PMSOL & my sponsor is standard business sponsor. Please share your experience.
> Thanks


Yours is short term or medium term?


----------



## Tryph (Aug 8, 2021)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> What’s your Anzsco code?
> Cheers


Thanks, mine is 261312
Medium Term


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Michelle99 said:


> Hi,
> This form has been very helpful during our waiting time so wanna share my partner’s visa application timeline.
> 482 Medium stream ICT business analyst
> Accredited sponsor
> ...


Congrats dude 👍👍👍


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Congratulations!
> Did anyone get approval for their visa for not in PMSOL and not accredited sponsor? I have been waiting since February. My occupation is not in PMSOL & my sponsor is standard business sponsor. Please share your experience.
> Thanks


Mine is also Standard Business Sponsor and I havw submitted my 1221 Yesterday. Now application is at "Further Assessment". Fingers crossed.


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

Every second person in this thread is a Business Analyst. Man this worries me, I don't want 261111 to drop from SOL. 😂


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> Every second person in this thread is a Business Analyst. Man this worries me, I don't want 261111 to drop from SOL. 😂


When was 261111 was added to PMSOL? ICT Business Analyst is not in PMSOL.


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> When was 261111 was added to PMSOL? ICT Business Analyst is not in PMSOL.


SOL "Skilled Occupation List". Not PMSOL.


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Yours is short term or medium term?


Medium Term.


----------



## sumosari (8 mo ago)

Hi All,

I could see my application was summited and fee paid on 14-Apr-2022. Filled by my employer (one of the Top 3 MNC in INDIA). Next day I could see Medicals Examination required in immi portal, I have got the HAPID and completed my medicals on 27-Apr-2022. 

Application Reference No : EGO______YY

Visa stream: Medium-term
Maximum visa period: Up to 2 years
Occupation name and code: 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer

263111 is not in PMSOL so waiting like all others... 

I could see below details in my application related to nomination details. Can we know whether the nomination is approved or not? 

Reference number type: Nomination Application Transaction Reference Number (TRN)
Transaction Reference Number (TRN) : EGO______3H


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

sumosari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I could see my application was summited and fee paid on 14-Apr-2022. Filled by my employer (one of the Top 3 MNC in INDIA). Next day I could see Medicals Examination required in immi portal, I have got the HAPID and completed my medicals on 27-Apr-2022.
> 
> ...


I think it will take time.


----------



## A_SW (Sep 29, 2021)

482 Short stream 225111 Advertising Specialist

Onshore.

Visa lodged: 13th Aug 2021
Nomination lodged 13th Aug 2021
Medical submitted: Not needed.
Nomination granted: 9th June 2022
Visa granted: 9th June 2022

Really really frustrating that I waited for 10 months. Then I applied for a Bridging visa B yesterday (literally), and it got approved this morning (I'm going on vacation to Europe in 2 weeks, had to apply in order to leave Australia). Then the actual visa was approved a few hours later - what are the odds? $160 for Bridging Visa B.. to throw that money into the toilet and then flush would've felt better.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A_SW said:


> 482 Short stream 225111 Advertising Specialist
> 
> Onshore.
> 
> ...


That’s precisely why Australia has nearly a 100 different visas
There was a proposal a couple of years back to merge the visas into just 10 visas, but it was put in the cold storage
It’s a money spinning and employment generation cow 
Cheers


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi All,
To obtain a PCC for an Indian citizen staying in Singapore, the relevant agency mentioned in their website to provide
"Requisition letter from concerned Embassy for migration visa."
Those who stayed in Singapore and processed your application, can you share the information about the Requisition Letter.

I am aware that to process SG PCC I need a letter from Department, is it same for High Commission of India, PCC?

Please share your experience to help others.

Thanks in Advance.
Sravan


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Hi All,
> To obtain a PCC for an Indian citizen staying in Singapore, the relevant agency mentioned in their website to provide
> "Requisition letter from concerned Embassy for migration visa."
> Those who stayed in Singapore and processed your application, can you share the information about the Requisition Letter.
> ...


Bro just Chill, none here don’t have answer for your query. Wishing you all the very best bro!


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Good News!
One of my friend, whose application was lodged on March 17th, Medium Term and the job code is in PMSOL has been been just picked and created an HAP for him for his medical test. He will get his visa grant in max two weeks 🙌 So, March applications have been touched too. All the Very best for everyone.


----------



## zwatson92 (7 mo ago)

Hey, 
Applied for 482 Medium term non PMSOL on 27th Feb, has anyone around that date heard anything yet?


----------



## km219 (7 mo ago)

Visa chaos after $875m budget cut


Funding for Home Affairs’ migration function is set to be slashed by one-third over the next two years, despite existing delays in visa processing.




www.afr.com


----------



## km219 (7 mo ago)

My case details 
482 visa through immigration agent (company appointed) 
Location:Offshore
Accredited sponsor 
Role : ICT security specialist 
Application lodged: 29th April 2022
Medicals completed (Self and Dependents) : 12th May'2022
PCC was already done in April'22

Was informed by immigration agent to expect the visa between 1-3 months time frame as now the timelines have changed and it's taking longer.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

For anyone got visa approved today... Please update dudes


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> For anyone got visa approved today... Please update dudes


Nope. still waiting.


----------



## zwatson92 (7 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> For anyone got visa approved today... Please update dudes


Still waiting


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

It's a holiday today so we can't expect. 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

karthikgeek said:


> It's a holiday today so we can't expect.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


Ok bro thanks


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, Can anyone let me know how much time currently they are taking to approve 482 applications or what can I expect from my scenario, please see below my case timings. 

Visa lodged: 3rd-June-2022 
Medical Scheduled: 30th-June-2022 
ICT Business Analyst 
Accredited Sponsor


----------



## km219 (7 mo ago)

Maneesh_Gurjar said:


> Hi Everyone, Can anyone let me know how much time currently they are taking to approve 482 applications or what can I expect from my scenario, please see below my case timings.
> 
> Visa lodged: 3rd-June-2022
> Medical Scheduled: 30th-June-2022
> ...


Between 1-3 months most likely..


----------



## jsp1 (8 mo ago)

Visa Lodged: 3 May
Visa Granted: 3 Jun 
Accredited Sponsor, PMSOL


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

jsp1 said:


> Visa Lodged: 3 May Visa Granted: 3 Jun Accredited Sponsor, PMSOL


 Congratulations, is it short term or medium? When did you complete your medicals?


----------



## jsp1 (8 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Congratulations, is it short term or medium? When did you complete your medicals?


Medium Stream. Submitted my medicals on 13 May


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Congratulations, is it short term or medium? When did you complete your medicals?


Currently medium term visa processing very fast ..short term visa processing is damn slow... Feel bit frustrated... I hv applied my petition on Feb month ,but still in same received status 😑


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Currently medium term visa processing very fast ..short term visa processing is damn slow... Feel bit frustrated... I hv applied my petition on Feb month ,but still in same received status 😑


----------



## Divya G Sujatha (11 mo ago)

Me


samaraan23 said:


> Currently medium term visa processing very fast ..short term visa processing is damn slow... Feel bit frustrated... I hv applied my petition on Feb month ,but still in same received status 😑


I am waiting for spouse visa filed in Feb - Medium term , but non PMSOL. PMSOL is moving. Which one is yours? PMSOL or Non PMSOL?


----------



## satyabratpal (7 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Hi All,
> To obtain a PCC for an Indian citizen staying in Singapore, the relevant agency mentioned in their website to provide
> "Requisition letter from concerned Embassy for migration visa."
> Those who stayed in Singapore and processed your application, can you share the information about the Requisition Letter.
> ...


Hi Sravan,
Please follow below. I followed those steps and got my Singapore PCC done in 15 days from India.

Step:-1
Apply for appeal on below site ( No fees required) for the eligibility by sharing your offer letter
Homepage
Appeal wil be approved in 2-3 Business Days

Step:-2
Apply for COC at the SPF eServices. Complete the online forms and make payment via Credit/Debit Card or I-Banking (SGD 55 per pax)
Homepage

Step:-3
If you are in Singapore then book an appointment for Finger prints. On the day of appointment you need to visit to their office and get your finger prints done and get your PCC on same day.

Step:-3:
If you are not in Singapore then get your finger prints done in an authorized office ( Police Finger print buerue/ CID office in India free of cost)
Courier the forms to SPF office provided on SPF website.
Once the forms are receibed by the SPF office they will provide you the PCC in 5 working days.
You can send your friends to get it collected by nominating then while applying your PCC (Step-2) this is the better one I have opted for this service.
else you can opt for Singpost/courier option by paying SGD 5 additional. Singpost is also faster service you may get the documents in 5-7 business days.

I appealed on 2nd December 2021, Initiated my Application on 6th December and got my finger print on 8th December and Collected my PCC on 17th December 2021.

All the best
Cheers


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Still waiting and no updates. Can immigration agent write to Department? Mine is accredited sponsor 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Me
> 
> I am waiting for spouse visa filed in Feb - Medium term , but non PMSOL. PMSOL is moving. Which one is yours? PMSOL or Non PMSOL?


Non-PMSOL


----------



## satyabratpal (7 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, Can anyone let me know how much time currently taking to approve 482 Mid-Term applications or what can I expect in my scenario, please see below input of my case:

Visa lodged: 4th-March-2022
Medical Scheduled: 30th-March-2022
Medical Reports submitted: 7th-April-2022
ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Accredited Sponsor

In Immi account:
Status shows: *Received*
Health clearance provided – no action required

It has been 103 days passed 

Hi @NB @Michelle99 
Need your expertise view on this request please.


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

satyabratpal said:


> Hi Everyone, Can anyone let me know how much time currently taking to approve 482 Mid-Term applications or what can I expect in my scenario, please see below input of my case:
> 
> Visa lodged: 4th-March-2022
> Medical Scheduled: 30th-March-2022
> ...


I have been waiting since Feb brother. So sooner or later it will arrive .


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

satyabratpal said:


> Hi Everyone, Can anyone let me know how much time currently taking to approve 482 Mid-Term applications or what can I expect in my scenario, please see below input of my case:
> 
> Visa lodged: 4th-March-2022
> Medical Scheduled: 30th-March-2022
> ...


I am same situation ,but short term visa
Petition filed on Feb 20th, medical assessment completed on Feb 28th ... Still showing received status on immi portal... Don't know when they will grant our visa


----------



## Rj2022 (7 mo ago)

Visa lodged: 26th-April-2022
Medical Scheduled: 24th-May-2022
Medical Reports submitted: 31st-May-2022
ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Visa granted- 15th-June-2022


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Rj2022 said:


> Visa lodged: 26th-April-2022
> Medical Scheduled: 24th-May-2022
> Medical Reports submitted: 31st-May-2022
> ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> Visa granted- 15th-June-2022


Congrats...


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Rj2022 said:


> Visa lodged: 26th-April-2022
> Medical Scheduled: 24th-May-2022
> Medical Reports submitted: 31st-May-2022
> ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> Visa granted- 15th-June-2022


Congratulations! Was yours a medium term visa?


----------



## Rj2022 (7 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Congratulations! Was yours a medium term visa?


Yes


----------



## AA14 (7 mo ago)

Rj2022 said:


> Visa lodged: 26th-April-2022 Medical Scheduled: 24th-May-2022 Medical Reports submitted: 31st-May-2022 ICT Business Analyst (261111) Visa granted- 15th-June-2022


 Congratulations !! Onshore or offshore?


----------



## Rj2022 (7 mo ago)

AA14 said:


> Congratulations !! Onshore or offshore?


Offshore


----------



## VigneshP (7 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

I would like to share my scenario, please see below:

Applied 482 Medium Term application including my spouse and child on 10th FEB 2022 sponsored by Accredited Employer through Immi agent (KPMG) and my job code is not in the PMSOL.

Visa lodged: 10th-FEB-2022
Medical Scheduled: 14th-FEB-2022
Medical Reports submitted: 18th-FEB-2022
Visa Granted: 17th-JUN-2022


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

satyabratpal said:


> Hi Sravan,
> Please follow below. I followed those steps and got my Singapore PCC done in 15 days from India.
> 
> Step:-1
> ...


Hi Satya,

Thanks for the information much appreciate.

I am looking for information about PCC from High Commission of India, Singapore. 

Anyway, I gathered some info on this. 

Basically, The requisition letter from Department of Home Affairs (DHA) is mandatory, however, if DHA is not providing one after a request. A self attested letter which states the reason will be considered. There is another info I gather on this is that our offer letter from Australia also can be used to supersede the requisition letter. This information may not be accurate but I believe this make logical for the process. I have to try and see.

And during the police clearance process HCI will hold our passport. So we may not be able to use for medical or SG PCC . So I will wait until the letter come and proceed to HCI.

Thanks 
Cheers.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

VigneshP said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to share my scenario, please see below:
> 
> ...


Congrats Vignesh


----------



## AA14 (7 mo ago)

VigneshP said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to share my scenario, please see below:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## sumosari (8 mo ago)

I think more Visa processing will happen after july 1st once new financial year starts so that fresh slots will be available


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

sumosari said:


> I think more Visa processing will happen after july 1st once new financial year starts so that fresh slots will be available


Oh let's hope for best bro...


----------



## Suprabha (7 mo ago)

Hi , any idea how long it would take to get the visa for non priority occupation list in this situation . I have applied visa through my company on April 12th and have completed my medical examination on 18th May and waiting for the visa approval


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

Suprabha said:


> Hi , any idea how long it would take to get the visa for non priority occupation list in this situation . I have applied visa through my company on April 12th and have completed my medical examination on 18th May and waiting for the visa approval


It will take around 1-3 months after lodging the visa. As you have applied on 12th April, hopefully you will get your visa approval within this month or early next month.


----------



## Suprabha (7 mo ago)

Maneesh_Gurjar said:


> It will take around 1-3 months after lodging the visa. As you have applied on 12th April, hopefully you will get your visa approval within this month or early next month.





Maneesh_Gurjar said:


> It will take around 1-3 months after lodging the visa. As you have applied on 12th April, hopefully you will get your visa approval within this month or early next month.


my occupation comes under non priority list .


----------



## km219 (7 mo ago)

km219 said:


> My case details
> 482 visa through immigration agent (company appointed)
> Location:Offshore
> Accredited sponsor
> ...


Just received the update from Immigration Lawyer that the Visa has been granted earlier today..Waiting for more details. Thanks everyone for your inputs and i wish you get your visa's soon as well.


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

Suprabha said:


> my occupation comes under non priority list .


Same as mine.
The processing time I told you is for non priority occupations. If all the required documents are submitted by your consultant.


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

km219 said:


> Just received the update from Immigration Lawyer that the Visa has been granted earlier today..Waiting for more details. Thanks everyone for your inputs and i wish you get your visa's soon as well.


Great Congratulations!!


----------



## AA14 (7 mo ago)

km219 said:


> Just received the update from Immigration Lawyer that the Visa has been granted earlier today..Waiting for more details. Thanks everyone for your inputs and i wish you get your visa's soon as well.


Great, congratulations!!
PMSOL or Non-PMSOL?
Is your employer an India IT MNC?


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Hi All,
My company has applied for medium term PMSOL visa on 28th-March (with two dependents) from offshore. I take it from earlier discussions that its taking 1-3 month. My future employer is not ready to give any updates on the status of the application. I was thinking of importing my application to my immi account but during application process employer has said "*You must not import any applications to your personal immiaccount, doing so will result in penalties to your visa and employment*" so was wondering does anyone else does that? or is there any other way of checking status of my application.

Thanks


----------



## km219 (7 mo ago)

AA14 said:


> Great, congratulations!!
> PMSOL or Non-PMSOL?
> Is your employer an India IT MNC?


Non-PMSOL
Employer is a Global MNC...Getting transfer within the Company...Field is Not IT though.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

km219 said:


> Just received the update from Immigration Lawyer that the Visa has been granted earlier today..Waiting for more details. Thanks everyone for your inputs and i wish you get your visa's soon as well.


Congratulations! Was it a Medium term or Short term Visa?


----------



## Suprabha (7 mo ago)

Maneesh_Gurjar said:


> Same as mine.
> The processing time I told you is for non priority occupations. If all the required documents are submitted by your consultant.


Okay Thank you


----------



## Suprabha (7 mo ago)

Suprabha said:


> Okay Thank you


Have you received your Visa or are you waiting ?


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Suprabha said:


> Hi , any idea how long it would take to get the visa for non priority occupation list in this situation . I have applied visa through my company on April 12th and have completed my medical examination on 18th May and waiting for the visa approval


Is your visa short term or medium term?


----------



## Suprabha (7 mo ago)

Ahor


Nischith Shivananda said:


> Is your visa short term or medium term?


Short term - 2 Years


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

km219 said:


> Just received the update from Immigration Lawyer that the Visa has been granted earlier today..Waiting for more details. Thanks everyone for your inputs and i wish you get your visa's soon as well.


You received visa granted mail bro ?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Any short term visa approved on today , which is filed on February month .. please provide your inputs


----------



## km219 (7 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Congratulations! Was it a Medium term or Short term Visa?


Medium term


Nischith Shivananda said:


> Congratulations! Was it a Medium term or Short term Visa?


Medium term


----------



## km219 (7 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> You received visa granted mail bro ?


My lawyer shared the initial update.Waiting for their team to send complete details. Should have it by tomorrow.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Suprabha said:


> Ahor
> 
> Short term - 2 Years


Okay, people who have applied for short term non PMSOL are waiting from February.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

km219 said:


> Medium term
> 
> Medium term


Okay, congratulations once again.


----------



## Divya G Sujatha (11 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Okay, people who have applied for short term non PMSOL are waiting from February.


My spouse is also awaiting medium term Non PMSOL from Feb.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> My spouse is also awaiting medium term Non PMSOL from Feb.


Yeah there is something wrong in the process, April 29th medium term non PMSOl got a grant(No Offence, just comparing) meanwhile your spouse who have applied in feb for the same category visa didn’t get a grant yet.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Any short term visa approved on today , which is filed on February month .. please provide your inputs


Bro in this whole forum as I have seen, Divya was the one who have got a grant for short term non PMSOL visa. Her time line was around 4 Months 7 days. So, you might expect around first week of July.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Yeah there is something wrong in the process, April 29th medium term non PMSOl got a grant(No Offence, just comparing) meanwhile your spouse who have applied in feb for the same category visa didn’t get a grant yet.


I agree, definitely something is not right. Could it be related to sponsors or number of dependants?
Is there a way to check status of my application without importing to my immiaccount, as my employer doesn’t allow importing?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Okay, people who have applied for short term non PMSOL are waiting from February.


My petition is filed on Feb month with short term on non pmsol


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Bro in this whole forum as I have seen, Divya was the one who have got a grant for short term non PMSOL visa. Her time line was around 4 Months 7 days. So, you might expect around first week of July.


Thanks ..let see bro...will update if approved


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Anyone got visa approved today dude's?


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Anyone got visa approved today dude's?


Nope


----------



## sumosari (8 mo ago)

I believe the processing will be based on Short term/Long Term, PMSOL/Non PMSOL and also the Occupation Code as well. There will be slots for different occupation codes and based on that only they will process... My pure guess...


----------



## RPASandy (7 mo ago)

Visa lodged: 2nd-March-2022
Medical Scheduled: 17-March-2022
Health Clearance Provided: 23-March-2022
System Analyst (261112)
Application status : Received

Its been like almost 3 months completed still haven't received any update, how do i need to proceed further on this?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

RPASandy said:


> Visa lodged: 2nd-March-2022
> Medical Scheduled: 17-March-2022
> Health Clearance Provided: 23-March-2022
> System Analyst (261112)
> ...


No one know the exact timeline for visa approval...My petition is filed on February month still showing received status bro..


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Guys any one visa got approved today ?


----------



## rahul.verma270622 (7 mo ago)

My visa was lodged last week on 22nd June how can i know know status of my application and under what ANZSCO code visa was applied( to know whether my application falls under Non PMSOL or PMSOL?) Company sponsor and visa was lodged by immigration agency and they have not shared my application, just received and automated email from agency that visa has been lodged and later received another email with HAP ID for medicals. Another question is regarding medical insurance is it mandatory to have insurance before visa is granted? Thanks Rahul


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

rahul.verma270622 said:


> My visa was lodged last week on 22nd June how can i know know status of my application and under what ANZSCO code visa was applied( to know whether my application falls under Non PMSOL or PMSOL?) Company sponsor and visa was lodged by immigration agency and they have not shared my application, just received and automated email from agency that visa has been lodged and later received another email with HAP ID for medicals. Another question is regarding medical insurance is it mandatory to have insurance before visa is granted? Thanks Rahul


Yes, Medical insurance is mandatory for traveling and stay in Australia...


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Guys any one visa got approved today ?


----------



## rahul.verma270622 (7 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Yes, Medical insurance is mandatory for traveling and stay in Australia...


Thanks, my question is medical insurance premium can be paid after visa is approved? or required while visa is lodged?


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

rahul.verma270622 said:


> Thanks, my question is medical insurance premium can be paid after visa is approved? or required while visa is lodged?


After Visa approved.


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Guys any one visa got approved today ?


New Week new hope. 🤞


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nemesis4u said:


> New Week new hope. 🤞


Yes , hope for best


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

7 months gone . This wait seems never ending 😖


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> 7 months gone . This wait seems never ending 😖


7 Months? That’s so long time to wait. Was your job code in PMSOL or not? I have seen you telling it’s there once and it’s not there once as well.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> 7 months gone . This wait seems never ending 😖


Did you check with your sponsor?


----------



## km219 (7 mo ago)

rahul.verma270622 said:


> My visa was lodged last week on 22nd June how can i know know status of my application and under what ANZSCO code visa was applied( to know whether my application falls under Non PMSOL or PMSOL?) Company sponsor and visa was lodged by immigration agency and they have not shared my application, just received and automated email from agency that visa has been lodged and later received another email with HAP ID for medicals. Another question is regarding medical insurance is it mandatory to have insurance before visa is granted? Thanks Rahul


Ask for details from the company appointed immigration agent..In most cases they are happy to share details.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul.verma270622 said:


> My visa was lodged last week on 22nd June how can i know know status of my application and under what ANZSCO code visa was applied( to know whether my application falls under Non PMSOL or PMSOL?) Company sponsor and visa was lodged by immigration agency and they have not shared my application, just received and automated email from agency that visa has been lodged and later received another email with HAP ID for medicals. Another question is regarding medical insurance is it mandatory to have insurance before visa is granted? Thanks Rahul


The Mara agent cannot lodge any application on your behalf without getting all details approved by you
Ask him for a copy,of the submitted application 
Cheers


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

Its non PMSOL!


samaraan23 said:


> Did you check with your sponsor?


I checked and they have submitted case letter last month to prioritise the application. But still no response! Too stressful!


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> Its non PMSOL!
> 
> I checked and they have submitted case letter last month to prioritise the application. But still no response! Too stressful!


Don't stress more bro... Everyone is same situation whoever waiting for long time to visa approval.. it will take sometime


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

How about onshore applicants processing time these days for 482?


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

It’s a pretty quiet week, is it something process slowed down further or people who have got a grant not updating.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> It’s a pretty quiet week, is it something process slowed down further or people who have got a grant not updating.


No updates from my side, may be new visas will be issued in new financial year starting tomorrow 🤞
But such a long wait for work visa doesn’t give any confidence in Australia as a country to migrate to 😂


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> It’s a pretty quiet week, is it something process slowed down further or people who have got a grant not updating.


No update from my side still on same received status 😖


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Hi friends...For anyone got visa approved today?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

One clarification please.

My wife is the main applicant and visa granted for 4 members (Wife, I and 2 kids). It's applied by her Employer. The doubt is can I travel first alone ?

Date of Visa lodge : May 24
Medicals done : May 30
Visa grant : June 23
Software Engineer (PMSOL)
Validity : 2 years


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> One clarification please.
> 
> My wife is the main applicant and visa granted for 4 members (Wife, I and 2 kids). It's applied by her Employer. The doubt is can I travel first alone ?
> 
> ...


I think no....


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

samaraan23 said:


> I think no....


Thank you for the reply !


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> One clarification please.
> 
> My wife is the main applicant and visa granted for 4 members (Wife, I and 2 kids). It's applied by her Employer. The doubt is can I travel first alone ?
> 
> ...


It depends on the visa. If the visa is subject to condition 8502, then secondary applicant’s can’t enter before the primary applicant. If the visa is not subject to condition 8502 then they can enter before the primary applicant.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Got an update from company’s immigration consultant that no case worker has been assigned to application yet 😡 
Application was submitted on 28th March and medicals completed on 7th May.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Any one got visa approved today dude's?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

samaraan23 said:


> Any one got visa approved today dude's?


My friend occupation Accountant.

Onshore

Did medical on 28 June got 482 Visa grant (4 years) on 02 July.
Applied somewhere in March.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Mr. said:


> My friend occupation Accountant.
> 
> Did medical on 28 June got 482 Visa grant (4 years) on 02 July.
> Applied somewhere in March.


There is no consistency on visa processing. Was it onshore or offshore?

anyone knows how long it usually takes for visa approval after case worker is assigned?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

blackeyed said:


> There is no consistency on visa processing. Was it onshore or offshore?
> 
> anyone knows how long it usually takes for visa approval after case worker is assigned?


Onshore


----------



## bolehgirl (6 mo ago)

is LMT need to be done by sponsor before actually starting to interview offshore applicants? Will there be any issue if my contract date is before the LMT process?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bolehgirl said:


> is LMT need to be done by sponsor before actually starting to interview offshore applicants? Will there be any issue if my contract date is before the LMT process?


The 482 application is processed by the Mara agent of the company in most cases
They will take care of it
You are not bothered
Cheers


----------



## bolehgirl (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> The 482 application is processed by the Mara agent of the company in most cases
> They will take care of it
> You are not bothered
> Cheers


Thanks. Yes, the mara agent is still pending to lodge the nomination because my sponsor haven't confirmed on the LMT process. I'm just worried if they will only start LMT now, it will delay my nomination for another 4 weeks. I thought it's already done before my hiring process/contract signing.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Any one got visa approved today dude's?


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Sravan55 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> Thanks for the information much appreciate.
> 
> ...


Hi All, 
There is an update regarding the applying for a PCC from Singapore. 

1. You can see from the above message that we need to produce the requisition letter from DHA. However, BLS accepted my offer letter to proceed.

Just sharing if it help anyone here. 

Regards,
Sravan


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

blackeyed said:


> Hi All,
> My company has applied for medium term PMSOL visa on 28th-March (with two dependents) from offshore. I take it from earlier discussions that its taking 1-3 month. My future employer is not ready to give any updates on the status of the application. I was thinking of importing my application to my immi account but during application process employer has said "*You must not import any applications to your personal immiaccount, doing so will result in penalties to your visa and employment*" so was wondering does anyone else does that? or is there any other way of checking status of my application.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, 
Did you got any further info on this? 

I heard from few of them that we can monitor our case from our immiaccount.
If you have anything please share.

Regards,
Sravan


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi 482 friends,

Can we get this visa independently instead of sponsoring from companies? The current working company is not sponsoring for 482 visa
Can we get this visa through any reputed external agencies? can you please name few of them

Thanks


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Ktoda said:


> Hi 482 friends,
> 
> Can we get this visa independently instead of sponsoring from companies? The current working company is not sponsoring for 482 visa
> Can we get this visa through any reputed external agencies? can you please name few of them
> ...


Only Employer can sponsor for 482.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Everyone of us were hoping that the process might pick up the pace from July, first week of July is gone and we haven’t heard of visa grant here in this forum from almost past 15 days.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Everyone of us were hoping that the process might pick up the pace from July, first week of July is gone and we haven’t heard of visa grant here in this forum from almost past 15 days.


I heard a rumour that they are clearing onshore and Ukrainian crisis queues first but who knows 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> I heard a rumour that they are clearing onshore and Ukrainian crisis queues first but who knows 🤷‍♂️


Can’t trust or believe on rumours, as of now there is a lot of pressure from educational institutions as academics are getting started. So focus might be on student visas as of now.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

*Positive Update published on Study Travel*

In the update, the Department said that measures it was taking measures including the recruitment of new staff and allowing overtime to facilitate visa processing over weekends and public holidays.
In a speech at the Universities Australia conference this week, the new Minister for Education, Jason Clare, said that more than 100 new members of staff have been taken on at the Department of Home Affairs in the last few weeks to address the backlog, while the Department said that “recruitment efforts are continuing at scale”.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> *Positive Update published on Study Travel*
> 
> In the update, the Department said that measures it was taking measures including the recruitment of new staff and allowing overtime to facilitate visa processing over weekends and public holidays.
> In a speech at the Universities Australia conference this week, the new Minister for Education, Jason Clare, said that more than 100 new members of staff have been taken on at the Department of Home Affairs in the last few weeks to address the backlog, while the Department said that “recruitment efforts are continuing at scale”.


All these rumours and updates are just to self soothe us while waiting 😂


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Everyone of us were hoping that the process might pick up the pace from July, first week of July is gone and we haven’t heard of visa grant here in this forum from almost past 15 days.





Mr. said:


> My friend occupation Accountant.
> 
> Onshore
> 
> ...


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> It depends on the visa. If the visa is subject to condition 8502, then secondary applicant’s can’t enter before the primary applicant. If the visa is not subject to condition 8502 then they can enter before the primary applicant.


Thank you Nischith. Let me check this out.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> It depends on the visa. If the visa is subject to condition 8502, then secondary applicant’s can’t enter before the primary applicant. If the visa is not subject to condition 8502 then they can enter before the primary applicant.


Hello Nischith - I'm seeing only 8501 condition; no 8502.

Visa conditions 
8501 - Maintain health insurance


----------



## Maciej (6 mo ago)

Date of Visa lodge : Jun 6 Visa grant : Jul 8 (PMSOL) Medium Offshore


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Maciej said:


> Date of Visa lodge : Jun 6 Visa grant : Jul 8 (PMSOL) Medium Offshore


Great Congrats


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

Maciej said:


> Date of Visa lodge : Jun 6 Visa grant : Jul 8 (PMSOL) Medium Offshore


Congratulations!!
May I know, when you got your medical request ?


----------



## Maciej (6 mo ago)

Thank you, no medical requided.


----------



## Maciej (6 mo ago)

Status : Received -> Finalised withou other


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Maciej said:


> Date of Visa lodge : Jun 6 Visa grant : Jul 8 (PMSOL) Medium Offshore


Congrats mate, that was quick 👏
Can I ask you for which work stream you applied for?


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Do we have any possibilities of a 482 visa rejection post S56 questions?? The reason for the question is, I have quit the current employer while the other 482 visa in Progress. I need to quit as they came to know my other employer visa via immigration question 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikgeek said:


> Do we have any possibilities of a 482 visa rejection post S56 questions?? The reason for the question is, I have quit the current employer while the other 482 visa in Progress. I need to quit as they came to know my other employer visa via immigration question
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


It would depend why the S56 was issued
If you have given any wrong information, then the chances of rejection are high
Cheers


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

S56 was for my son passport. It got expired by the time the case officer looked into it . So we provided the new one when it came. 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Anyone got visa approved today dude's?


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Anyone got visa approved today dude's?


Nope 👎 deafening silence from visa office


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Maciej said:


> Date of Visa lodge : Jun 6 Visa grant : Jul 8 (PMSOL) Medium Offshore


Congrats,
Can you share your timeline for the process. Thanks


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Nope 👎 deafening silence from visa office


Ok bro


----------



## Lin2727 (6 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Hi there,
> Did you got any further info on this?
> 
> I heard from few of them that we can monitor our case from our immiaccount.
> ...


I imported my application to my own immiaccount and my immigration agent said it's fine as long as I don't amend or edit any details. 

Current status still receiving though.


----------



## Anonymous122 (6 mo ago)

Job in PMSOL
Accredited Sponsor
Medium stream
Individual application ( Single )

Application filed - 2nd May 2022
Request for medical / HAP generated - 14th June 2022
Medicals submitted - 6th July 2022 - delay as I couldn’t get slot and later hospital took 10 days to upload my reports
Application granted - 13th July 2022

Applied offshore from India via a reputed IT company. Grant for 2 years.

All those waiting, I hope you may receive your grants soon. All the very best. See you mates !


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Anonymous122 said:


> Job in PMSOL
> Accredited Sponsor
> Medium stream
> Individual application ( Single )
> ...


Congratulations and thanks 👍


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

Anonymous122 said:


> Job in PMSOL
> Accredited Sponsor
> Medium stream
> Individual application ( Single )
> ...


Congratulations 👏


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Anonymous122 said:


> Job in PMSOL
> Accredited Sponsor
> Medium stream
> Individual application ( Single )
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Anonymous122 said:


> Job in PMSOL
> Accredited Sponsor
> Medium stream
> Individual application ( Single )
> ...


Congrats mate.

No Police Clearance required?

Thanks


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Anonymous122 said:


> Job in PMSOL
> Accredited Sponsor
> Medium stream
> Individual application ( Single )
> ...


Can I request you to check if your record shows up on https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty
This might help others who want to check their visa grants in future.


----------



## aroramanish13 (Jan 15, 2020)

As part of a reputed IT organization, I can see that all PMSOL cases in my organization are getting the grants in 1 month from visa filing / medicals. But the applications being filed on ANZ codes not in PMSOL, all SLAs are seemingly breached!
My application (Business Analyst, medium-term, company sponsored) was filed on 4th March, Medicals on 25th March and as I check the SLAs in Global visa processing times, my case has now entered the bucket of 90% visa applications as I have already surpassed the 3 months max SLA for 75% applications. Now if my case or similar non-PMSOL medium-term cases will be entertained in 9 months or even beyond, no one knows! 
Tried calling at the Phone number given on Overview on different days / times and stayed for 1 hr in the call but no one picks up at all!

Definitely non-PMSOL cases are being considered at the lowest priority by DHA, with no guarantees on timelines, no one to consult to and the applicants left to merely wait and watch with zero opportunity to plan anything.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

aroramanish13 said:


> As part of a reputed IT organization, I can see that all PMSOL cases in my organization are getting the grants in 1 month from visa filing / medicals. But the applications being filed on ANZ codes not in PMSOL, all SLAs are seemingly breached!
> My application (Business Analyst, medium-term, company sponsored) was filed on 4th March, Medicals on 25th March and as I check the SLAs in Global visa processing times, my case has now entered the bucket of 90% visa applications as I have already surpassed the 3 months max SLA for 75% applications. Now if my case or similar non-PMSOL medium-term cases will be entertained in 9 months or even beyond, no one knows!
> Tried calling at the Phone number given on Overview on different days / times and stayed for 1 hr in the call but no one picks up at all!
> 
> Definitely non-PMSOL cases are being considered at the lowest priority by DHA, with no guarantees on timelines, no one to consult to and the applicants left to merely wait and watch with zero opportunity to plan anything.


There is no pattern that is followed by visa office mate. So many PMSOL candidates waiting for more than 3 months including me


----------



## satyabratpal (7 mo ago)

aroramanish13 said:


> As part of a reputed IT organization, I can see that all PMSOL cases in my organization are getting the grants in 1 month from visa filing / medicals. But the applications being filed on ANZ codes not in PMSOL, all SLAs are seemingly breached!
> My application (Business Analyst, med,ium-term, company sponsored) was filed on 4th March, Medicals on 25th March and as I check the SLAs in Global visa processing times my case has now entered the bucket of 90% visa applications as I have already surpassed the 3 months max SLA for 75% applications. Now if my case or similar non-PMSOL medium-term cases will be entertained in 9 months or even beyond, no one knows!
> Tried calling at the Phone number given on Overview on different days / times and stayed for 1 hr in the call but no one picks up at all!
> 
> Definitely non-PMSOL cases are being considered at the lowest priority by DHA, with no guarantees on timelines, no one to consult to and the applicants left to merely wait and watch with zero opportunity to plan anything.


Waiting is the only option as of now 
My case is exactly similar to your. 4th March lodged ICTBA (Non-PMSOL) and still received.
Global visa processing times was updated on 5th May and it is more than 2 months and still no revision happened. This is the key point what I felt, unless there is a policy revision by DHA the processing might not get expedite.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

satyabratpal said:


> Waiting is the only option as of now
> My case is exactly similar to your. 4th March lodged ICTBA (Non-PMSOL) and still received.
> Global visa processing times was updated on 5th May and it is more than 2 months and still no revision happened. This is the key point what I felt, unless there is a policy revision by DHA the processing might not get expedite.


Same situation for me... Visa lodged on Feb 23rd ...but still received status


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Lin2727 said:


> I imported my application to my own immiaccount and my immigration agent said it's fine as long as I don't amend or edit any details.
> 
> Current status still receiving though.


Thanks, but my employer visa officer has explicitly asked not to import the application and could result in loss of my job offer


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

blackeyed said:


> Thanks, but my employer visa officer has explicitly asked not to import the application and could result in loss of my job offer


I dont see any logic there. I know a few of them here in this blog, who imported and monitor until they get the grant. 
Yes, I agree with the extra caution for not amending any particulars. What will go wrong to just monitor?

Does it have any log count for number of times we login and check the application? 

I spoke with one of the MARA Agent, the answer is it will not effect your processing or decision on your case.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blackeyed said:


> Thanks, but my employer visa officer has explicitly asked not to import the application and could result in loss of my job offer


Your company is being cautious that you should not tinker with the application accidentally or intentionally 
You should honour the wishes of the company and not import the application 
Cheers


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> I dont see any logic there. I know a few of them here in this blog, who imported and monitor until they get the grant.
> Yes, I agree with the extra caution for not amending any particulars. What will go wrong to just monitor?
> 
> Does it have any log count for number of times we login and check the application?
> ...


Thanks for checking Sravan55. I know it doesn’t make any sense, in turn it saves them hassle from me chasing them for status updates


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> Your company is being cautious that you should not tinker with the application accidentally or intentionally
> You should honour the wishes of the company and not import the application
> Cheers


Thanks, yeah I agree I don’t want to risk the only job offer I have got


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

Hi guys. My employer has applied for a medium term TSS 482 visa for me last month. At the time of application they confirmed with me that my passport had a minimum validity of 6 months. But by the time my visa will get approved, my passport will have a remaining validity of less than 6 months, since processing times are over 2 months now.

Will this cause any problem in my visa grant?

If I get my passport renewed then I will get a new passport number and expiry date, which means I'll have to update my application details. Is this going be a problem?

Should I just wait or get my passport renewed?


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

I can share a few points from my experience. My application was also lodged in last month, after that I did my medical on old passport number, but before Indian PCC I need to update my passport and I got my PCC on new passport number. If you have less than 6 months of validity, anyway you are not allowed to travel. And if you didn't get the grant that means there is a chance to update and if you upload the new passport number the grant will be on new passport number. see if this helps you in anyway.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nikobellic said:


> Hi guys. My employer has applied for a medium term TSS 482 visa for me last month. At the time of application they confirmed with me that my passport had a minimum validity of 6 months. But by the time my visa will get approved, my passport will have a remaining validity of less than 6 months, since processing times are over 2 months now.
> 
> Will this cause any problem in my visa grant?
> 
> ...


Just get your passport renewed and enter the new passport details in the application if you have not received the grant
Why stress over such a small issue 
Cheers


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> Just get your passport renewed and enter the new passport details in the application if you have not received the grant
> Why stress over such a small issue
> Cheers


Thanks for the input. I'll consult my travel team and file for a passport renewal. 
One question though - my new passport will also have my new address, so it won't be a problem with the application right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nikobellic said:


> Thanks for the input. I'll consult my travel team and file for a passport renewal.
> One question though - my new passport will also have my new address, so it won't be a problem with the application right?


Nope
Cheers


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> My spouse is also awaiting medium term Non PMSOL from Feb.


 @DivyaGSujatha Any updates on your spouse visa grant?


----------



## Divya G Sujatha (11 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> @DivyaGSujatha Any updates on your spouse visa grant?


Not yet.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Visa approved for anyone on today ?


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

Any update on visa approvals today?


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

samaraan23 said:


> Visa approved for anyone on today ?


Hi bro, 
what is your application status now?

Did you submit all the docs in the process? 

Regards,
Sravan


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Hi bro,
> what is your application status now?
> 
> Did you submit all the docs in the process?
> ...


I have submitted all documents but still in same received status.. I dont know when they will approve 😑😖😖


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

km219 said:


> Just received the update from Immigration Lawyer that the Visa has been granted earlier today..Waiting for more details. Thanks everyone for your inputs and i wish you get your visa's soon as well.


Do Immigration Lawyers/Agents have a better visibility on our visa status? It shows "Received" to me on my immi portal, but do agents have deeper information?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nikobellic said:


> Do Immigration Lawyers/Agents have a better visibility on our visa status? It shows "Received" to me on my immi portal, but do agents have deeper information?


Nope
What you see is what they see
Cheers


----------



## Redgie (Jun 15, 2020)

blackeyed said:


> There is no pattern that is followed by visa office mate. So many PMSOL candidates waiting for more than 3 months including me


Interesting... is your company one of the approved / expedited ones for visa applications? Mine is quoting 4-8 weeks typically


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Not yet.


Okay, all applications till January were picked and now redirected focus on Academic visa might be.


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

New government figures have revealed, that the current visa backlog is 961,016 visa applications across all categories with some 560,187 lodged by people outside Australia.

This includes 57,906 skilled workers seeking permanent visas. Another 13,806 offshore visa applicants are seeking temporary visas.

We all are in this 13,806 lot, not sure when our applications will get picked.


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

In the Global Visa Processing Times page, timelines are given for 5 streams under 482 visa subclass.

Does anyone know what "sponsorship" and "nomination" streams are? These have the lowest processing times.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Redgie said:


> Interesting... is your company one of the approved / expedited ones for visa applications? Mine is quoting 4-8 weeks typically


My company is approved but not sure if they have any expedited status. But it is random as some people are getting approvals in less than 4 weeks after medical.


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> New government figures have revealed, that the current visa backlog is 961,016 visa applications across all categories with some 560,187 lodged by people outside Australia.
> 
> This includes 57,906 skilled workers seeking permanent visas. Another 13,806 offshore visa applicants are seeking temporary visas.
> 
> We all are in this 13,806 lot, not sure when our applications will get picked.


Yep, Government is now priortizing 60k permanenet visa requests and not sure what's their take on 13.8k of the temporary visas. Could be further delayed, but to me it seems if anyone can get hands on temporary visa and has somewhat 80-85 points should apply PR asap when onshore. This'd probably be the 1st thing i'd do. lol


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> My company is approved but not sure if they have any expedited status. But it is random as some people are getting approvals in less than 4 weeks after medical.


TSS Short-term visa or medium term visa....?


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> TSS Short-term visa or medium term visa....?


It’s medium term


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> It’s medium term


Approval may be based on PMSOL


----------



## Lin2727 (6 mo ago)

Hi guys, wondering if your sponsor is covering the 482 visa related expenses, such as health check fees?


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Lin2727 said:


> Hi guys, wondering if your sponsor is covering the 482 visa related expenses, such as health check fees?


I am thinking of raising expenses with my employer after visa approval.


----------



## Anonymous114 (6 mo ago)

Hi guys, just wanted to share my visa timeline. Hope this helps.

TSS 482 Short term (2 years)
Sponsor not accredited
Onshore application
Nomination Lodged: 13-May-22
Visa Lodged: 13-May-22
Medical Exam: 27-May-22
Nomination Approved: 16-June-22
s56 Additional Info requested AFP Check: 18-Jul-22, status changed from Received to Initial Assessment
AFP Check uploaded: 19-Jul-22, status changed to Further Assessment
Visa Granted: 22-Jul-22


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Some good news -
“Home Affairs Minister, Claire O’Neil, has confirmed the Department’s priority will be offshore skilled application with a focus on health, education and aged care. The reasoning behind this decision would fall within the need to first close the skill shortage gap in these critical areas.”


Anonymous114 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to share my visa timeline. Hope this helps.
> 
> TSS 482 Short term (2 years)
> Sponsor not accredited
> ...


congrats mate!


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Anonymous114 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to share my visa timeline. Hope this helps.
> 
> TSS 482 Short term (2 years)
> Sponsor not accredited
> ...


Congrats 🎉👏


----------



## Lin2727 (6 mo ago)

hi guys, sharing some good news too.

TSS mid term
Accredited sponsor 
Application lodged: 21 June 2022
Police clearance: 27 June 2022
Medicals completed: 4 July 2022
Approved: 21 July 2022


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

Lin2727 said:


> hi guys, sharing some good news too.
> 
> TSS mid term
> Accredited sponsor
> ...


Congratulations, is your occupation in PMSOL ?


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Lin2727 said:


> hi guys, sharing some good news too.
> 
> TSS mid term
> Accredited sponsor
> ...


Congrats buddy, is it onshore or offshore application and which work stream.
And can you pls check if your visa status displayed here https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


----------



## Lin2727 (6 mo ago)

SuvarnaY said:


> Congratulations, is your occupation in PMSOL ?


Yes ◡̈


----------



## Lin2727 (6 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Congrats buddy, is it onshore or offshore application and which work stream.
> And can you pls check if your visa status displayed here https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


Thanks!
Offshore application and it’s under Internal Auditor (221214).


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Nikobellic said:


> In the Global Visa Processing Times page, timelines are given for 5 streams under 482 visa subclass.
> 
> Does anyone know what "sponsorship" and "nomination" streams are? These have the lowest processing times.


These two are the names of the stages in the work visa. 

1. Sponsorship 
2. Nomination
3.Visa application


----------



## vir0105 (6 mo ago)

Anyone who is waiting for 482 visa approval for application submitted on 22nd Jun 2022, I have submitted application on this day but not heard anything on this yet, what are the timelines for PMSOL, my sponsorship is accredited and occupation is on PMSOL


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

vir0105 said:


> Anyone who is waiting for 482 visa approval for application submitted on 22nd Jun 2022, I have submitted application on this day but not heard anything on this yet, what are the timelines for PMSOL, my sponsorship is accredited and occupation is on PMSOL


My application submitted on 30th June, sponsor not-accredited , medium term & PMSOL. My immigration agent informed it will take 1 to 3 months timeline


----------



## vir0105 (6 mo ago)

SuvarnaY said:


> My application submitted on 30th June, sponsor not-accredited , medium term & PMSOL


Onshore or offshore, is your medical process completed?


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

vir0105 said:


> Onshore or offshore, is your medical process completed?


Offshore , yes completed medicals last week i.e., on 21st July


----------



## vir0105 (6 mo ago)

SuvarnaY said:


> Offshore , yes completed medicals last week i.e., on 21st July


Great, I am yet to receive medical referral letter, HAP Id... Not sure why so much delay, My application was submitted by my employer and told me that once your Nomination application is approved (which is expected within 4-5 weeks) they will share HAP I'd to start with Medical checkup, Can you please confirm if this is correct process?


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

vir0105 said:


> Great, I am yet to receive medical referral letter, HAP Id... Not sure why so much delay, My application was submitted by my employer and told me that once your Nomination application is approved (which is expected within 4-5 weeks) they will share HAP I'd to start with Medical checkup, Can you please confirm if this is correct process?


My nomination and visa application lodged on same day. Medical request enabled immediately after application submitted. My agent took time to generate HAPID. Have you imported application to your immigration account ? Can you see status ?


----------



## vir0105 (6 mo ago)

SuvarnaY said:


> My nomination and visa application lodged on same day. Medical request enabled immediately after application submitted. My agent took time to generate HAPID. Have you imported application to your immigration account ? Can you see status ?


My employer Global Immegration Team don't allow us to import application. I feel my nomination and visa application lodged together but they don't want me to proceed with Medical checkup until nomination gets approved


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

SuvarnaY said:


> My nomination and visa application lodged on same day. Medical request enabled immediately after application submitted. My agent took time to generate HAPID. Have you imported application to your immigration account ? Can you see status ?


Actually my agent didn’t realised I got medical request enabled, I saw status online and requested them to generate HAPID.


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

vir0105 said:


> My employer Global Immegration Team don't allow us to import application. I feel my nomination and visa application lodged together but they don't want me to proceed with Medical checkup until nomination gets approved


Ya it’s depends on the employer.


----------



## vir0105 (6 mo ago)

SuvarnaY said:


> Actually my agent didn’t realised I got medical request enabled, I saw status online and requested them to generate HAPID.


Yes that's great if we get access to our application so that we can also keep checking but here due to my employer don't allow us to import application hence cannot do anything and need to dependent on them to check status, My HAP I'd might be generated but as I said they don't want to share with me until my nomination application approved


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

vir0105 said:


> Yes that's great if we get access to our application so that we can also keep checking but here due to my employer don't allow us to import application hence cannot do anything and need to dependent on them to check status, My HAP I'd might be generated but as I said they don't want to share with me until my nomination application approved


I will post update here if my status changes.


----------



## pradhan12 (6 mo ago)

FlyHigher said:


> I'm an Indian citizen working in Singapore. My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed by Fragomen on Dec 8th, 2021 and health clearance done on 18th Dec, 2021.Role is 261313 - Software Engineer. I can see the status of the application as "Received". Anyone has any idea by when I can expect the approval? Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.
> 
> I can see that in the Global visa processing time, 25% processed in 22 days. I was expecting my application to be processed in that timeline because I've submitted all the documentation including PCC and English Medium certificates from my educational institutions. Not sure if I can rely on the published timelines for an estimate. One of my friend who had the same application filed in sometime in September or October 2021 got approval within 2 days after health clearance! That was quite fast.
> 
> I'm awaiting mine, anyone has any related info please help to share.


Hi,


FlyHigher said:


> I'm an Indian citizen working in Singapore. My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed by Fragomen on Dec 8th, 2021 and health clearance done on 18th Dec, 2021.Role is 261313 - Software Engineer. I can see the status of the application as "Received". Anyone has any idea by when I can expect the approval? Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.
> 
> I can see that in the Global visa processing time, 25% processed in 22 days. I was expecting my application to be processed in that timeline because I've submitted all the documentation including PCC and English Medium certificates from my educational institutions. Not sure if I can rely on the published timelines for an estimate. One of my friend who had the same application filed in sometime in September or October 2021 got approval within 2 days after health clearance! That was quite fast.
> 
> I'm awaiting mine, anyone has any related info please help to share.



Hi,

I am in a similar situation too. I got a job offer from an accredited sponsor and have applied for TSS 482 visa (medium term-partner included) via Australian agent, It has been more than 3 months I applied from India (after returning from New Zealand) and still waiting? Is it the same for others? I know Covid and budget cut and other things affecting it, but 3 months for accredited sponsors is ridiculous, I was expecting more professionalism from Aussie.!! Thanks Pradhan


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

pradhan12 said:


> Hi,
> I am in a similar situation too. I got a job offer from an accredited sponsor and have applied for TSS 482 visa (medium term-partner included) via Australian agent, It has been more than 3 months I applied from India (after returning from New Zealand) and still waiting? Is it the same for others? I know Covid and budget cut and other things affecting it, but 3 months for accredited sponsors is ridiculous, I was expecting more professionalism from Aussie.!! Thanks Pradhan


I have been waiting for almost 4 months and my file has not been picked up yet. However good news is some lucky ones who have recently applied are getting visa in around 1 month, this just shows there is no process or procedure followed.


----------



## pradhan12 (6 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> I have been waiting for almost 4 months and my file has not been picked up yet. However good news is some lucky ones who have recently applied are getting visa in around 1 month, this just shows there is no process or procedure followed.


Thanks for the info..are u sponsored by an accredited organization too?...will keep updating... fingers crossed...


----------



## pradhan12 (6 mo ago)

pradhan12 said:


> Thanks for the info..are u sponsored by an accredited organization too?...will keep updating... fingers crossed...





pradhan12 said:


> Thanks for the info..are u sponsored by an accredited organization too?...will keep updating... fingers crossed...


also I am not PMSOL and any PMSOL with delay here too?


----------



## pradhan12 (6 mo ago)

Naitik said:


> Today I received RFI and Case officer is assigned to me and they ask to submit form 1221 for me and my wife. All other documents are up to date. Do you know how much time it will take to get visa after submission of 1221 form?


HI Naitik did you receive your visa after 1221 form? if yes can you tell me how long after the 1221 form submitted. I submitted mine 52 days back


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

pradhan12 said:


> also I am not PMSOL and any PMSOL with delay here too?


I am PMSOL


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

Good news guys!!


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> View attachment 101935
> 
> Good news guys!!


We excepting will get visa soon for 482 TSS Short-term..


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> We excepting will get visa soon for 482 TSS Short-term..


It seems so yes, the Minister is focusing on labor shortage and skilled resources now.





Government taking action to process more visas faster







minister.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

I got my grant today guys!!

Date Submitted: 29 Mar 2022
Granted: 26 July 2022


----------



## aroramanish13 (Jan 15, 2020)

Alonemusk said:


> I got my grant today guys!!
> 
> Date Submitted: 29 Mar 2022
> Granted: 26 July 2022


ohh, Great..Congrats!

Was it Offshore/Onsite?
PMSOL/non-PMSOL?
Medium/ Short term?


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

aroramanish13 said:


> ohh, Great..Congrats!
> 
> Was it Offshore/Onsite?
> PMSOL/non-PMSOL?
> Medium/ Short term?


2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts, Non-PMSOL, Medium, Offshore, and Standard Business Sponsor.

Submitted: 29 Mar 2022 
S56 Request for More Info: Asked for form 1221 : 24 May 2022 
Grant: 26 July 2022


----------



## aroramanish13 (Jan 15, 2020)

Alonemusk said:


> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts, Non-PMSOL, Medium, Offshore, and Standard Business Sponsor.
> 
> Submitted: 29 Mar 2022
> S56 Request for More Info: Asked for form 1221 : 24 May 2022
> Grant: 26 July 2022


Thanks very much for sharing this.

Even mine is 261111 ICT Business Analyst, Offshore, Medium Term, Application was filed on 4th March, Medicals on 25th March, Grant still awaited.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts, Non-PMSOL, Medium, Offshore, and Standard Business Sponsor.
> 
> Submitted: 29 Mar 2022
> S56 Request for More Info: Asked for form 1221 : 24 May 2022
> Grant: 26 July 2022


Congrats mate. Can you check if your visa details are Immigov website https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty it will help people who dont have access to company immi account like me.


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Congrats mate. Can you check if your visa details are Immigov website https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty it will help people who dont have access to company immi account like me.


Thanks, yes I can see my VISA details on this website.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> Thanks, yes I can see my VISA details on this website.


Thanks, that's great. Your's was a single application or with dependents?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> I got my grant today guys!!
> 
> Date Submitted: 29 Mar 2022
> Granted: 26 July 2022


Congrats Mate


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

aroramanish13 said:


> Thanks very much for sharing this.
> 
> Even mine is 261111 ICT Business Analyst, Offshore, Medium Term, Application was filed on 4th March, Medicals on 25th March, Grant still awaited.


May be you will get approved within this week


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Thanks, that's great. Your's was a single application or with dependents?


I am not single but at this point i only applied for myself, didn't apply any dependent visas.


----------



## pradhan12 (6 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> I got my grant today guys!!
> 
> Date Submitted: 29 Mar 2022
> Granted: 26 July 2022


Congrats man...hope we all get through soon....watitng for 3.5 months


----------



## aroramanish13 (Jan 15, 2020)

samaraan23 said:


> May be you will get approved within this week


Thanks buddy, I too hope so. Will keep all posted as and when I get the grant.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, my visa is approved on today...
Network Administrator -263112, NON-PMSOL TSS-482 short-term
visa lodged - 23rd Feb
Medical assessment - 28th Feb
Visa approved - 27th July 
Hope Feb month application holder will get visa soon..


----------



## crusader186 (6 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Hi guys, my visa is approved on today...
> Network Administrator -263112, NON-PMSOL TSS-482 short-term
> visa lodged - 23rd Feb
> Medical assessment - 28th Feb
> ...


Congratulations Mate, long time coming!!


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

crusader186 said:


> Congratulations Mate, long time coming!!


Thanks bro... Yes bro 5 month waiting come to an end


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

congratulations, is your sponsor standards sponsor?


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Did they asked any other forms to submit before the visa grant ? Can you please share your experience.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Hi guys, my visa is approved on today...
> Network Administrator -263112, NON-PMSOL TSS-482 short-term
> visa lodged - 23rd Feb
> Medical assessment - 28th Feb
> ...


Congratulations buddy. Happy for you mate as it has been a long wait for you.
Was it a single application or with dependents?


----------



## pradhan12 (6 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Thanks bro... Yes bro 5 month waiting come to an end


Congrats dude


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> congratulations, is your sponsor standards sponsor?


Thanks....yes dude is standard sponsor


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Did they asked any other forms to submit before the visa grant ? Can you please share your experience.


No they didn't ask any form before granted... I hv submitted all required documents in the time of application lodged..


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

pradhan12 said:


> Congrats dude


Thanks dude


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

crusader186 said:


> Congratulations Mate, long time coming!!


Thanks dude....yes my long wait come to an end


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

pradhan12 said:


> Congrats dude


Thanks dude


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Congratulations buddy. Happy for you mate as it has been a long wait for you.
> Was it a single application or with dependents?


Thanks buddy....yes buddy very long wait


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Hi guys, my visa is approved on today...
> Network Administrator -263112, NON-PMSOL TSS-482 short-term
> visa lodged - 23rd Feb
> Medical assessment - 28th Feb
> ...


Congratulations Bro! So so happy for you 🙌 I had predicted July 1st week for you and you got it on last week, so on an average it is taking 4 months 15 days for short term non PMSOL. Did you also raised a request for dependent as well?


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> Not yet.


Hello Divya, as we have seen most of the January and February non PMSOL cases are picked up and getting grants, any good news from your side on your husband visa grant?


----------



## Divya G Sujatha (11 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Hello Divya, as we have seen most of the January and February non PMSOL cases are picked up and getting grants, any good news from your side on your husband visa grant?


He got S56 req today


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Divya G Sujatha said:


> He got S56 req today


Great, that means the application has been picked up and that’s awesome. It’s going on a great speed now 😊 Fingers crossed and wishing everyone the best!


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Congratulations Bro! So so happy for you 🙌 I had predicted July 1st week for you and you got it on last week, so on an average it is taking 4 months 15 days for short term non PMSOL. Did you also raised a request for dependent as well?


Thanks lot bro... No dependent visa raised separately still not yet approved


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Any onshore non PMSOL, ICT business analyst waiting for Grant?? Submitter 4 March, S56 Submitted on Jun 3. Still waiting.. I see lot of offshore people getting grant... 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Hi guys, my visa is approved on today...
> Network Administrator -263112, NON-PMSOL TSS-482 short-term
> visa lodged - 23rd Feb
> Medical assessment - 28th Feb
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

SuvarnaY said:


> Congratulations


Thanks dude


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Hello Divya, as we have seen most of the January and February non PMSOL cases are picked up and getting grants, any good news from your side on your husband visa grant?


Thanks dude


----------



## sumosari (8 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Hi guys, my visa is approved on today...
> Network Administrator -263112, NON-PMSOL TSS-482 short-term
> visa lodged - 23rd Feb
> Medical assessment - 28th Feb
> ...


Congratulations bro... long time came to an end.

Altough many of my team members whose filed under PMSOL got in less than 1 month. 

Mine was submitted by Employer on 14-Apr and medicals done on 27-Apr....

Visa stream: Medium-term
Occupation name and code: 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## grantsoon (7 mo ago)

karthikgeek said:


> Any onshore non PMSOL, ICT business analyst waiting for Grant?? Submitter 4 March, S56 Submitted on Jun 3. Still waiting.. I see lot of offshore people getting grant...
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


I submitted on 30-Jan, non-pmsol, medical done but still waiting


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi All,
Does anyone here completed COC from Singapore for Non-Citizens. I appeal one week ago, still no update from SPF. 
Usual processing time mentioned in the website is 5days for the appeal then we need to do the payment and fingerprints. 

Share if you had gone through COC from Singapore. 

Regards


----------



## satyabratpal (7 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Hi guys, my visa is approved on today...
> Network Administrator -263112, NON-PMSOL TSS-482 short-term
> visa lodged - 23rd Feb
> Medical assessment - 28th Feb
> ...


Congratulations Bro


----------



## bc20 (6 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Hi All,
> Does anyone here completed COC from Singapore for Non-Citizens. I appeal one week ago, still no update from SPF.
> Usual processing time mentioned in the website is 5days for the appeal then we need to do the payment and fingerprints.
> 
> ...


Hi. mine took 7 working days. You can call the COC hotline to check


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

sumosari said:


> Congratulations bro... long time came to an end.
> 
> Altough many of my team members whose filed under PMSOL got in less than 1 month.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro... May be you will get approved within next month mid bro hope for best


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

satyabratpal said:


> Congratulations Bro


Thanks mate


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

bc20 said:


> Hi. mine took 7 working days. You can call the COC hotline to check


Hi thanks for the response.
7 Working days to get an outcome of the appeal? or whole process? 

Regards,


----------



## pradhan12 (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
My visa is granted today along with my partner 
Here are the details:
234511 - Life Scientist (General) - Non PMSOL.
Accredited sponsor.
Visa lodged - 20th April.
Medical provided - 9th May.
1221 form submitted - 9th June.
Support letter provided by Employer : 21st July.

Glad I found this forum as I was a bit frustrated with the delay and reading the comments made me realize that everyone is facing delay. All the best for everyone!! 
Cheers!!


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

pradhan12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My visa is granted today along with my partner
> Here are the details:
> 234511 - Life Scientist (General) - Non PMSOL.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

pradhan12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My visa is granted today along with my partner
> Here are the details:
> 234511 - Life Scientist (General) - Non PMSOL.
> ...


Congrats mate!


----------



## bc20 (6 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Hi thanks for the response.
> 7 Working days to get an outcome of the appeal? or whole process?
> 
> Regards,


 7 days for outcome of appeal
After I submitted my finger prints about 8 working days to get approval in system
After the approval, another 7 working days to get my COC approval through the mail


----------



## pradhan12 (6 mo ago)

SuvarnaY said:


> Congratulations


thanks mate


----------



## pradhan12 (6 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Congrats mate!


thanks mate


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

bc20 said:


> 7 days for outcome of appeal
> After I submitted my finger prints about 8 working days to get approval in system
> After the approval, another 7 working days to get my COC approval through the mail


Thanks for the info.

Did you completed this process recently?

The procedure I notice is:

Appeal --> Approval on Appeal--> Generate the payment $55 for COC--> Generate a receipt with the COC number--> Take the copy of the receipt and fingerprint form to the office, complete the fingerprints in the office, --> Take the printed COC there itself.

Please advise me if my understanding correct or not.

Regards


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

pradhan12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My visa is granted today along with my partner
> Here are the details:
> 234511 - Life Scientist (General) - Non PMSOL.
> ...


Congrats mate... Happy to hear..


----------



## bc20 (6 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Did you completed this process recently?
> 
> ...


I am offshore. so my process is much longer. Not so sure about onshore


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

bc20 said:


> I am offshore. so my process is much longer. Not so sure about onshore


Thats fine. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lin2727 (6 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Did you completed this process recently?
> 
> ...


Yes, process is correct.

I completed everything in approximate 3 weeks. One week for appeal, to secure an appointment took some time so collected my COC 2 weeks later.


----------



## Sbora (6 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

My immigration team got an email saying your nomination has been approved and the nominee may lodge a visa application.
What exactly does this mean and how much time will this take to get my visa.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Lin2727 said:


> Yes, process is correct.
> 
> I completed everything in approximate 3 weeks. One week for appeal, to secure an appointment took some time so collected my COC 2 weeks later.


Thanks for the response.

My Appeal itself is taking time. Its been 9days already, and we need to provide the COC within 28days right, so I am concern on the timeline now. 

To book slot for fingerprint, how much longer we need wait? 

Regards


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Sbora said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My immigration team got an email saying your nomination has been approved and the nominee may lodge a visa application.
> What exactly does this mean and how much time will this take to get my visa.
> Any help is appreciated!


The next step would be applying for the visa(Visa lodgment) and complete the payment. I believe you will get the medical test request from the department at this stage, sometimes it would have completed earlier as well. 

Wait for the case officer to take the application, and there will be additional docs they might request. Then GRANT.

But this is overall process that I am aware.


----------



## Sbora (6 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> The next step would be applying for the visa(Visa lodgment) and complete the payment. I believe you will get the medical test request from the department at this stage, sometimes it would have completed earlier as well.
> 
> Wait for the case officer to take the application, and there will be additional docs they might request. Then GRANT.
> 
> But this is overall process that I am aware.


Medical is already done.
So are there any timelines after nomination is approved and visa is lodged.
I mean how much time it takes to get the visa approved?


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Sbora said:


> Medical is already done.
> So are there any timelines after nomination is approved and visa is lodged.
> I mean how much time it takes to get the visa approved?


We are not sure. Here lot of us waiting even after submitting all the docs. I notice that it is just a wait game.


----------



## pradhan12 (6 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Congrats mate... Happy to hear..


Thanks mate


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

One of my colleague got a TSS-482 grant today,
Timelines:
Lodge: February 23rd 2022
Medical: March 15th 2022
Grant: July 29th 2022
ICT Business Analyst
Accredited sponsor
Non-PMSOL
Short Term


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> One of my colleague got a TSS-482 grant today, Timelines: Lodge: February 23rd 2022 Medical: March 15th 2022 Grant: July 29th 2022 ICT Business Analyst Accredited sponsor Non-PMSOL Short Term


 Nice. Mine also filed in same category but in Apr not sure what will be waiting time for Apr month filed visas. Lodged Date: Apr 3rd Non-pmsol ICT Business Analyst Medium Term Medical 20th Apr


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> We are not sure. Here lot of us waiting even after submitting all the docs. I notice that it is just a wait game.


Yes bro... We can't tell the exact processing time.. my visa is approved after 5 months


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> One of my colleague got a TSS-482 grant today,
> Timelines:
> Lodge: February 23rd 2022
> Medical: March 15th 2022
> ...


Super... same date my visa lodged and approved on 27th July


----------



## bc20 (6 mo ago)

AA2016 said:


> Nice. Mine also filed in same category but in Apr not sure what will be waiting time for Apr month filed visas. Lodged Date: Apr 3rd Non-pmsol ICT Business Analyst Medium Term Medical 20th Apr


Accredited sponsor?


----------



## vir0105 (6 mo ago)

Hi, Got my 482/PMSOL/Mid Term/Accredited sponser today..
Nomination by Employer - 23rd Jun 2022
Nomination approved - 26th July 2022
Visa Lodged - 26th July 2022
Medical referral -26th July 2022
Medical done - 27th July 2022
Medical submitted - 29th July 2022
Visa Granted - 30th July 2022
Thanks


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

vir0105 said:


> Hi, Got my 482/PMSOL/Mid Term/Accredited sponser today..
> Nomination by Employer - 23rd Jun 2022
> Nomination approved - 26th July 2022
> Visa Lodged - 26th July 2022
> ...


Congratulations 👏


----------



## pradhan12 (6 mo ago)

Hi all, I just wanted to know if anyone you may know has travelled to Australia with passport less than 6 months validity (mine 5 months & 20 days on departure). I see Australia do not have any validity required like other countries (where it requires atleast 6 months in passport). I am not changing airlines or doing self transfer, I just have a connecting flight to Aussie via singapore. I cannot find a definative answer anywhere and Singapore Airlines says they recommend 6 months and told to contact embassy consulate here. Any suggestions most welcome!!. Also I can renew my passport through taatkal, but i live in rural area and may take time and may miss my flight.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

vir0105 said:


> Hi, Got my 482/PMSOL/Mid Term/Accredited sponser today..
> Nomination by Employer - 23rd Jun 2022
> Nomination approved - 26th July 2022
> Visa Lodged - 26th July 2022
> ...


Congrats mate...


----------



## vir0105 (6 mo ago)

samaraan23 said:


> Congrats mate...


Thanks 👍


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

bc20 said:


> Accredited sponsor?


Yes and offshore


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

pradhan12 said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to know if anyone you may know has travelled to Australia with passport less than 6 months validity (mine 5 months & 20 days on departure). I see Australia do not have any validity required like other countries (where it requires atleast 6 months in passport). I am not changing airlines or doing self transfer, I just have a connecting flight to Aussie via singapore. I cannot find a definative answer anywhere and Singapore Airlines says they recommend 6 months and told to contact embassy consulate here. Any suggestions most welcome!!. Also I can renew my passport through taatkal, but i live in rural area and may take time and may miss my flight.


best option is to take renew it asap


----------



## NikhilCN (6 mo ago)

My Visa application got approved today..!

482 Subclass Subsequent Entrant

Visa Lodged: 27th June
Medical Examination: 02nd July
Grant: 01st August


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

pradhan12 said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to know if anyone you may know has travelled to Australia with passport less than 6 months validity (mine 5 months & 20 days on departure). I see Australia do not have any validity required like other countries (where it requires atleast 6 months in passport). I am not changing airlines or doing self transfer, I just have a connecting flight to Aussie via singapore. I cannot find a definative answer anywhere and Singapore Airlines says they recommend 6 months and told to contact embassy consulate here. Any suggestions most welcome!!. Also I can renew my passport through taatkal, but i live in rural area and may take time and may miss my flight.


From what I read online, it seems like Australia doesn't have this 6 month rule. They have explicitly mentioned this on their UK embassy website FAQ section. In general, everyone recommends to have minimum 6 month validity because some countries have it as a rule, but not Australia.

Would still recommend you to call the Australian embassy and ask. Do update this thread with whatever you learn.


----------



## aroramanish13 (Jan 15, 2020)

Dear All,

I got the TSS-482 Grant today (myself and my dependents)

Visa Lodged: 4th March 2022
Medical Examination: 25th March 2022
Offshore, Medium Term, ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
Accredited Sponsor

Hoping Feb/March cases would soon get the Grants!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pradhan12 said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to know if anyone you may know has travelled to Australia with passport less than 6 months validity (mine 5 months & 20 days on departure). I see Australia do not have any validity required like other countries (where it requires atleast 6 months in passport). I am not changing airlines or doing self transfer, I just have a connecting flight to Aussie via singapore. I cannot find a definative answer anywhere and Singapore Airlines says they recommend 6 months and told to contact embassy consulate here. Any suggestions most welcome!!. Also I can renew my passport through taatkal, but i live in rural area and may take time and may miss my flight.


You are transitioning Singapore also
They may refuse you entry with less then 6 months validity
Even if you are not entering Singapore, you may still face a ban 
Cheers


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

NikhilCN said:


> My Visa application got approved today..!
> 
> 482 Subclass Subsequent Entrant
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Rubi33625 (6 mo ago)

Hello Everyone Does someone's VISA gets rejected for being obese? My Husband in main applicant and he is 192cm with 140kg of weight. Rest everything is perfect but we are worried for Physical Medical checkup part. Any insights will be helpful.


----------



## Rubi33625 (6 mo ago)

Hello Everyone 
Does someone's VISA gets rejected for being obese? My Husband in main applicant and he is 192cm with 140kg of weight. Rest everything is perfect but we are worried for Physical Medical checkup part. 
Any insights will be helpful.


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

aroramanish13 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the TSS-482 Grant today (myself and my dependents)
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rubi33625 said:


> Hello Everyone
> Does someone's VISA gets rejected for being obese? My Husband in main applicant and he is 192cm with 140kg of weight. Rest everything is perfect but we are worried for Physical Medical checkup part.
> Any insights will be helpful.


As 482 visa holders are not covered by Medicare, he may not face any issues
But if you subsequently apply for any visa which is covered by Medicare , you may not be able to clear the medical tests
I am not sure if private health insurance companies will refuse to insure you or not
Cheers


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

GRANT !!!!

Hi Guys, 
My visa is approved. | TSS 482 | Medium Term | with dependents

See below timeline.

Sponsorship Applied:06/04/2022
Sponsorship Approved.07/06/2022
Nomination & Visa lodged:15/06/2022
Medical Test Requested:15/06/2022
Medical Test Results Submitted. 04/07/2022
Indian PCC Submitted:18/07/2022
Nomination Approved: 19/07/2022
Singapore PCC Requested:19/07/2022
SG PCC Submitted:01/08/2022
Visa Granted:02/08/2022

I got good amount of information from this discussion so a big thank you to all.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> GRANT !!!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> My visa is approved. | TSS 482 | Medium Term | with dependents
> ...


Congratulations mate 👏


----------



## crusader186 (6 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> GRANT !!!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> My visa is approved. | TSS 482 | Medium Term | with dependents
> ...


Congratulations!

PMSOL or Non PMSOL?
Accredited Sponsor?


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> GRANT !!!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> My visa is approved. | TSS 482 | Medium Term | with dependents
> ...


Congratulations 👏


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

blackeyed said:


> Congratulations mate 👏


Thanks mate


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

crusader186 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> PMSOL or Non PMSOL?
> Accredited Sponsor?


Thanks. 
PMSOL
Accredited Sponsor.


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

SuvarnaY said:


> Congratulations 👏


Thank you.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Thanks.
> PMSOL
> Accredited Sponsor.


Can you pls check using your passport and transaction reference number from acknowledgment letter if your details are available on https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

NikhilCN said:


> My Visa application got approved today..!
> 
> 482 Subclass Subsequent Entrant
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> GRANT !!!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> My visa is approved. | TSS 482 | Medium Term | with dependents
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Can you pls check using your passport and transaction reference number from acknowledgment letter if your details are available on https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty


What is this page and it's relevance?


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

blackeyed said:


> Can you pls check using your passport and transaction reference number from acknowledgment letter if your details are available on https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty


what is the purpose to check from this link?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

blackeyed said:


> Can you pls check using your passport and transaction reference number from acknowledgment letter if your details are available on https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty


We got our visa in the month of June and all info is available under this link


----------



## satyabratpal (7 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> GRANT !!!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> My visa is approved. | TSS 482 | Medium Term | with dependents
> ...


Congratulations
All the best for your new journey


----------



## deepankar (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone was asked for form 1221?
How long does it usually take them to process after 1221 is submitted?


TSS 482 | Medium Term | With Dependent | PMSOL | Accredited Sponsor

Lodged: 28th JUN 2022
Medical Submitted: 13th JUL 2022
Form 1221 requested: 28 JUL 2022
Form 1221 submitted: 02 AUG 2022


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

samaraan23 said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks mate


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

satyabratpal said:


> Congratulations
> All the best for your new journey


Thanks for the wishes


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> what is the purpose to check from this link?


This is Australian visa office website to give details about your visa. I have been using this to check if my visa is approved or not as a work around because I don’t have access to immiaccount. Just wanted to check how long it takes to update this website by visa office.


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

blackeyed said:


> This is Australian visa office website to give details about your visa. I have been using this to check if my visa is approved or not as a work around because I don’t have access to immiaccount. Just wanted to check how long it takes to update this website by visa office.


within minutes I saw my details in this link.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> We got our visa in the month of June and all info is available under this link


thanks for checking


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> within minutes I saw my details in this link.


Great! thanks.


----------



## crusader186 (6 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> This is Australian visa office website to give details about your visa. I have been using this to check if my visa is approved or not as a work around because I don’t have access to immiaccount. Just wanted to check how long it takes to update this website by visa office.


Same with me. What do you select in reference type TRN? If yes, how did you get TRN?


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

crusader186 said:


> Same with me. What do you select in reference type TRN? If yes, how did you get TRN?


Transaction reference number is given on the application acknowledgment that you might have received after your visa was lodged.


----------



## crusader186 (6 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Transaction reference number is given on the application acknowledgment that you might have received after your visa was lodged.


Unfortunately i was not shared any acknowledgement, all i have is this!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

crusader186 said:


> Unfortunately i was not shared any acknowledgement, all i have is this!
> View attachment 101969


You have gone through an agent probably 
The agents don’t like to share the details as the applicants may tinker with the application knowingly or unknowingly 
Cheers


----------



## Prasoon (5 mo ago)

I had my Medium Term Visa filed on the 7th of July, Medical done on 16th July. My Occupation is under PSMSOL. I can see that occupations under PMSOL are getting processed quickly for Visa. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Prasoon said:


> I had my Medium Term Visa filed on the 7th of July, Medical done on 16th July. My Occupation is under PSMSOL. I can see that occupations under PMSOL are getting processed quickly for Visa. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


Good luck buddy, its just a luck at the moment. I am waiting (PSMSOL) since March.


----------



## Prasoon (5 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Good luck buddy, its just a luck at the moment. I am waiting (PSMSOL) since March.


Hope yours gets quickly processed as well!!


----------



## satyabratpal (7 mo ago)

crusader186 said:


> Unfortunately i was not shared any acknowledgement, all i have is this!
> View attachment 101969


I knew the snapshot you have given is from the agent portal.
Please refer to your health examination documents you will get the TRN there.
please refer to below snapshot highlighted in GREEN.


----------



## crusader186 (6 mo ago)

satyabratpal said:


> I knew the snapshot you have given is from the agent portal.
> Please refer to your health examination documents you will get the TRN there.
> please refer to below snapshot highlighted in GREEN.
> View attachment 101971


Thanks this helps!


----------



## deepankar (Nov 3, 2015)

deepankar said:


> Anyone was asked for form 1221?
> How long does it usually take them to process after 1221 is submitted?
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it was really quick, Got my Grant today: 03 AUG 2022

This forum helped me understand a lot of processes, Thank You all.


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

deepankar said:


> Oh it was really quick, Got my Grant today: 03 AUG 2022
> 
> This forum helped me understand a lot of processes, Thank You all.


Congratulations 👏


----------



## Prasoon (5 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Good luck buddy, its just a luck at the moment. I am waiting (PSMSOL) since March.


I just got the notification today that my Visa along with my dependants has been granted today.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

deepankar said:


> Oh it was really quick, Got my Grant today: 03 AUG 2022
> 
> This forum helped me understand a lot of processes, Thank You all.


Congrats 👏


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Prasoon said:


> I just got the notification today that my Visa along with my dependants has been granted today.


Congratulations 👏


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

Prasoon said:


> I just got the notification today that my Visa along with my dependants has been granted today.


Congratulations, seems your visa is the quick one granted in less than month 👏. My nomination and visa lodged on 30th June and Nomination approved yesterday (2nd August) , hope my visa follows 😊


----------



## fahmi5273 (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I’ve been following this discussion closely and greatly benefited from all the information shared here. I’m happy to share that my visa just granted today. Details are as below : 
TSS 482 Medium term
Occupation : PMSOL
Dependants : 3 persons
Visa Lodged : 30 June 2022
Medical submitted : 5 July 2022
Visa Granted : 3 August 2022
Sponsor : Accredited
Validity : 4 years
Applied from offshore.


----------



## crusader186 (6 mo ago)

One thing is clear recently applied PMSOL by accredited sponsors are getting grants in max 4-5 weeks!

Any Non-PMSOL grants in last few weeks?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

deepankar said:


> Oh it was really quick, Got my Grant today: 03 AUG 2022
> 
> This forum helped me understand a lot of processes, Thank You all.


Congratulations


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

deepankar said:


> Oh it was really quick, Got my Grant today: 03 AUG 2022
> 
> This forum helped me understand a lot of processes, Thank You all.


Congratulations


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Prasoon said:


> I just got the notification today that my Visa along with my dependants has been granted today.


Congratulations


----------



## Prasoon (5 mo ago)

SuvarnaY said:


> Congratulations, seems your visa is the quick one granted in less than month 👏. My nomination and visa lodged on 30th June and Nomination approved yesterday (2nd August) , hope my visa follows 😊


I just hope everyone gets it quickly , I see that the Aus gov has started to expedite the process.


----------



## Pb2119 (5 mo ago)

Hi all, got my grant yesterday 

482 medium term with 2 dependants, off shore, profile valuer, accredited sponsor.

Filled 2 June 
Medical 8 June 
Query recieved 29 July for 1221 for dependant
Visa granted 3 August


----------



## Goldie23 (5 mo ago)

Hi, how long does it usually take once nomination is approved to the visa approval? nomination yet to be approved. Lodged 28/7 and visa lodged 29/7. Thanks


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

Mine is today moved to Initial Assesment stage
Any idea what could be next?

Filed Apr 3rd
Medical Apr 20th
Non Pmsol
Offshore
Accredited sponsor


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

Goldie23 said:


> Hi, how long does it usually take once nomination is approved to the visa approval? nomination yet to be approved. Lodged 28/7 and visa lodged 29/7. Thanks


Not sure, my nomination and visa lodged on 30th June and Nomination approved on 2nd august , waiting for visa approval.

Nomination & Visa Lodged - 30th June
Medicals Requested - 30th June
Medicals Submitted - 21st July
Nomination Approved - 2nd August 
Medium Term - PMSOL
Dependents - 2
Standard Business Sponsor
Offshore


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AA2016 said:


> Mine is today moved to Initial Assesment stage
> Any idea what could be next?
> 
> Filed Apr 3rd
> ...


If the CO doesn’t need any documents from you, then it would move to finalised
If he does , then after you have submitted the asked documents, it will move to further assessment
Cheers


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi Guys,
Can anyone advise the best medical insurance for a small family.

As per 482 Visa, we will not be covered by Medicare, so looking for a good insurance plan.

Thanks


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

SuvarnaY said:


> Not sure, my nomination and visa lodged on 30th June and Nomination approved on 2nd august , waiting for visa approval.
> 
> Nomination & Visa Lodged - 30th June
> Medicals Requested - 30th June
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## bc20 (6 mo ago)

Pb2119 said:


> Hi all, got my grant yesterday
> 
> 482 medium term with 2 dependants, off shore, profile valuer, accredited sponsor.
> 
> ...


Hi. PMSOL?


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> If the CO doesn’t need any documents from you, then it would move to finalised
> If he does , then after you have submitted the asked documents, it will move to further assessment
> Cheers


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

They are asking for below documents:
“Please provide a state or territory PCC for each state or territori in which you have lived in USA for atleast 3 months during last 1 year”

I was in USA 6 years back and already submitted Federal provided FBI PCC for that, the one that is mentioned on AU homeaffairs website through a link.
Not quite sure what PCC they are now looking for. And i was not in united states in past 12 months.


----------



## Pb2119 (5 mo ago)

bc20 said:


> Hi. PMSOL?


Nope


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AA2016 said:


> They are asking for below documents:
> “Please provide a state or territory PCC for each state or territori in which you have lived in USA for atleast 3 months during last 1 year”
> 
> I was in USA 6 years back and already submitted Federal provided FBI PCC for that, the one that is mentioned on AU homeaffairs website through a link.
> Not quite sure what PCC they are now looking for. And i was not in united states in past 12 months.


Reply back that no PCC is applicable as you have not lived at in USA for the last 1 year 
What’s the dilemma?
Cheers


----------



## vermaabhinav13 (7 mo ago)

I am getting this error message. What does this mean?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vermaabhinav13 said:


> View attachment 101979
> 
> 
> I am getting this error message. What does this mean?


It means that you don’t have a valid visa
Enter the details again and make sure that there is no typing error
It can also be a bug if you are getting the same message again 
If you are sure that you have a valid visa, contact technical help and give your details
Cheers


----------



## Nischith Shivananda (8 mo ago)

Om Sai Ram!
We got our TSS-482, Short Term, Non-PMSOL, ICT Support Engineer, offshore, accredited sponsor, with one dependent.
Timelines:
Visa lodge: April 12th 2022.
Medicals completed: April 21st 2022.
Visa grant: August 5th 2022.


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Om Sai Ram!
> We got our TSS-482, Short Term, Non-PMSOL, ICT Support Engineer, offshore, accredited sponsor, with one dependent.
> Timelines:
> Visa lodge: April 12th 2022.
> ...


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## sumosari (8 mo ago)

Hi All,

Happy to share that we got our 482 Visa , Midterm, Non-PMSOL, approved today along with 3 dependents. Below are details

Visa lodge: April 14th 2022
Medicals completed: April 27st 202
Visa grant: August 5th 2022
Non - PMSOL : Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
Location: Offshore
Sponsored : One of the top 3 MNC in India

Hope everyone will get asap


----------



## tfernando (Jul 26, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

First post here but was following this discusson closely. Want to share the timeline because it will be beneficial to others.

TSS 482 Medium term
Occupation : PMSOL (Software engineer)
Dependants : 3 persons
Visa Lodged : 30 June 2022
Medical submitted : 21 July 2022 (My medicals got cleared on 2nd August since I had a complex case with Testicular cancer in 2020 Jan. Was really stressful about this though. I provided them very recent CT scans and specialist opinions from oncologist and radiologist which was enough for them to clear.)
Visa Granted : 4 August 2022
Sponsor : Accredited
Validity : 4 years
Applied from offshore.


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

tfernando said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First post here but was following this discusson closely. Want to share the timeline because it will be beneficial to others.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 👏


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

Guys I have a question, I have got my Visa on 26th July, and valid till 26th of July 2026. I am planning to move to Australia in October, that will mean after 93 days of Visa grant. My employer has no issue with this arrangement. Is this valid? Or is there any requirement where i have to land in Australia within xx number of days?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alonemusk said:


> Guys I have a question, I have got my Visa on 26th July, and valid till 26th of July 2026. I am planning to move to Australia in October, that will mean after 93 days of Visa grant. My employer has no issue with this arrangement. Is this valid? Or is there any requirement where i have to land in Australia within xx number of days?


The visa will have a first entry date which is usually one year
If your grant, doesn’t have one, then you can come at any point of time within the validity of the visa
Check the grant letter carefully for the conditions, if any
Cheers


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone, this is the first time I have joined such a forum. This thread helped me calm down in these stressfull and uncertain times. I have a conditional offer, meaning that if I do not receive my visa until a certain date, the offer will become void. Prior to the pandemic, I received my Australian student visa grant in one hour. So, I was too optimistic for TSS 482. Reading the press releases and interviews with the DHA only added on my stress. Anyway, I wanted to share my details to help others who may be in the same situation. I am still waiting for a decision. Fingers crossed for its positive assessment.

TSS 482 - Medium term
Non-PMSOL & Offshore
Accredited Sponsor
No dependant
Nomination lodged : 23 June 2022
Nomination approved : 24 June 2022
Visa application : 28 June 2022
Health assessment not required

I have a question though, does the (employment contract) commencement date matter as to when your visa application is assessed? Or, is it simply first-in-first-out?

Good luck to everyone and please keep posted.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

acdmc said:


> Hi everyone, this is the first time I have joined such a forum. This thread helped me calm down in these stressfull and uncertain times. I have a conditional offer, meaning that if I do not receive my visa until a certain date, the offer will become void. Prior to the pandemic, I received my Australian student visa grant in one hour. So, I was too optimistic for TSS 482. Reading the press releases and interviews with the DHA only added on my stress. Anyway, I wanted to share my details to help others who may be in the same situation. I am still waiting for a decision. Fingers crossed for its positive assessment.
> 
> TSS 482 - Medium term
> Non-PMSOL & Offshore
> ...


DHA is picking and choosing applications for grants
They don’t follow any set rules
It’s as per their whim and fancy
Cheers


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Nischith Shivananda said:


> Om Sai Ram!
> We got our TSS-482, Short Term, Non-PMSOL, ICT Support Engineer, offshore, accredited sponsor, with one dependent.
> Timelines:
> Visa lodge: April 12th 2022.
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

sumosari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to share that we got our 482 Visa , Midterm, Non-PMSOL, approved today along with 3 dependents. Below are details
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate 🥳


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

tfernando said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First post here but was following this discusson closely. Want to share the timeline because it will be beneficial to others.
> 
> ...


Congrats 👏


----------



## smelly_pb_jelly (5 mo ago)

Hello all, first post but found this thread very helpful. Was just approved for a 482 Medium Term visa. Details below.

** TSS-482, Medium Term Approved **

Software Engineer (261313) PMSOL
Standard Sponsor
US Citizen & Resident, no medicals required
One dependent

Timelines:
Nomination lodge: June 11, 2022
Visa lodge: July 4, 2022
Nomination grant: August 5, 2022
Visa grant: August 6, 2022


----------



## nastiefi (5 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> Its non PMSOL!
> 
> I checked and they have submitted case letter last month to prioritise the application. But still no response! Too stressful!


Hello! Did you get your visa?


----------



## nastiefi (5 mo ago)

Our visa was lodged on 23 Feb, Medicals submitted 1 Apr, 1221 form requested 26 May and submitted in 31 of May. And since then no progress and status is Further assessment. So frustrating! Several request to DHA has been send by PWC (visa consultant) stating critical sector and critical need. 

482 Mid Term, not PMSOL, 2 dependants.


----------



## nastiefi (5 mo ago)

zwatson92 said:


> Still waiting


And did you get your visa?


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Onshore or Offshore?? 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Any Onshore people got visa recently.. I see most visa are offshore.. So frustrating and waiting here with a job in hand but not able to work 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nastiefi (5 mo ago)

karthikgeek said:


> Onshore or Offshore??
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


Offshore


----------



## Goldie23 (5 mo ago)

Any 482 non pmsol short term been granted this last week? Please share experiences


----------



## Tin30 (5 mo ago)

My husband had a tourist visa refusal last January 2022 while in Australia but found an employer and offered tss 482 medium term. He went offshore and lodged his visa on May 25, 2022 Pmsol. Until now still the visa on received status. He has a complex case and we don't know when will be the CO decision will come out. Anyone here with the same case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tin30 said:


> My husband had a tourist visa refusal last January 2022 while in Australia but found an employer and offered tss 482 medium term. He went offshore and lodged his visa on May 25, 2022 Pmsol. Until now still the visa on received status. He has a complex case and we don't know when will be the CO decision will come out. Anyone here with the same case?


The grounds on which the tourist visa was refused will vary from person to person
So don’t juxtapose someone else’s experience on your own
Cheers


----------



## crusader186 (6 mo ago)

Visa lodge: June 24th 2022
Medicals completed: July 4th, 2022
Visa grant: August 8th 2022
Non - PMSOL : ICT Business Analyst - 261111
Offshore, 2 dependants
Accredited Business Sponsor
Validity: 2 years

This forum has been very helpful! Thanks everyone


----------



## crusader186 (6 mo ago)

For Medium term what has been validity for recent grants? Not sure why i received only 2 years


----------



## Tin30 (5 mo ago)

Tin30 said:


> My husband had a tourist visa refusal last January 2022 while in Australia but found an employer and offered tss 482 medium term. He went offshore and lodged his visa on May 25, 2022 Pmsol. Until now still the visa on received status. He has a complex case and we don't know when will be the CO decision will come out. Anyone here with the same case?





NB said:


> The grounds on which the tourist visa was refused will vary from person to person
> So don’t juxtapose someone else’s experience on your own
> Cheers





NB said:


> The grounds on which the tourist visa was refused will vary from person to person
> So don’t juxtapose someone else’s experience on your own
> Cheers


You don't get what I posted.. I just asked if someone with the same experience and got the visa despite of everything . As we don't know the chance of approval,


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

crusader186 said:


> Visa lodge: June 24th 2022
> Medicals completed: July 4th, 2022
> Visa grant: August 8th 2022
> Non - PMSOL : ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> ...


My case is the same but without dependents. I applied on 15th June, but no revert yet. Do you know if your employer escalated it in the Australian immigration department?


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

crusader186 said:


> Visa lodge: June 24th 2022
> Medicals completed: July 4th, 2022
> Visa grant: August 8th 2022
> Non - PMSOL : ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

crusader186 said:


> For Medium term what has been validity for recent grants? Not sure why i received only 2 years


Congratulation. 
Normally It should be 4 yrs for medium term, SBS visa grant based on how many years they pay levy not sure about accredited.


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

crusader186 said:


> For Medium term what has been validity for recent grants? Not sure why i received only 2 years


It is upto 4 years. I think it depends on how long your employer wants to sponsor you.


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> Reply back that no PCC is applicable as you have not lived at in USA for the last 1 year
> What’s the dilemma?
> Cheers


Thanks. My employer submitted the response on Aug 7th and now the status is moved to further assesment 
Any idea how much time it takes from here?


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Nikobellic said:


> My case is the same but without dependents. I applied on 15th June, but no revert yet. Do you know if your employer escalated it in the Australian immigration department?


Can an employer escalate a case to Immigration department?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blackeyed said:


> Can an employer escalate a case to Immigration department?


Many employers write to the department
If they are powerful, they are heard
Money talks everywhere including Australia 
Cheers


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> Many employers write to the department
> If they are powerful, they are heard
> Money talks everywhere including Australia
> Cheers


Thanks mate, I will check with my employer if they are willing to chase as I have been waiting since March for PMSOL offshore application.


----------



## crusader186 (6 mo ago)

Nikobellic said:


> My case is the same but without dependents. I applied on 15th June, but no revert yet. Do you know if your employer escalated it in the Australian immigration department?


No escalation from my employer


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Thanks mate, I will check with my employer if they are willing to chase as I have been waiting since March for PMSOL offshore application.


Waiting from Feb


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Nemesis4u said:


> Waiting from Feb


To be honest I have lost faith in Australian visa office, looks like no logic is followed in picking up applications 😂
I resigned from current job as was told it usually takes around 1 month and now sitting idle at home 😡 
Called the helpline today and they said it can take 9+ months to infinity 🤔 it’s just shambles


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> The visa will have a first entry date which is usually one year
> If your grant, doesn’t have one, then you can come at any point of time within the validity of the visa
> Check the grant letter carefully for the conditions, if any
> Cheers


These are the only conditions I am seeing in my Grant letter and it doesn't refer to any Initial / First entry date, only has the Must not arrive after date.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> These are the only conditions I am seeing in my Grant letter and it doesn't refer to any Initial / First entry date, only has the Must not arrive after date.
> View attachment 101988
> 
> View attachment 101989


I take it you can enter anyday after date of grant and before “must not arrive after”


----------



## Goldie23 (5 mo ago)

Any visas approved this week? Please share experience


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> DHA is picking and choosing applications for grants
> They don’t follow any set rules
> It’s as per their whim and fancy
> Cheers


Hi, thank you for your response. On 08.08.2022, I was asked for S56 for overseas police certificate. My understanding from the message was that the one that I submitted did not meet the wording criteria. So, I uploaded an updated version immediately on 08.08.2022. Upon attaching documents, I clicked on "I confirm I have provided information as requested". After that, the status turned from "Initial assessment" to "Further assessment". And it has been like that since then. 

My questions is, since there is no way to respond to the automatic email from the DHA (it is a no reply account) and I assumed that clicking on that confirmation button would prompt a notification for the DHA, I am not sure if I need to do anything else. Do you just attach the documents, click on "I confirm I have provided information as requested", and wait for 28 days that are allocated to you to respond to S56 request? Does this mean that we are back in the blackhole again even when responding to S56 immediately?

Thank you again for your response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

acdmc said:


> Hi, thank you for your response. On 08.08.2022, I was asked for S56 for overseas police certificate. My understanding from the message was that the one that I submitted did not meet the wording criteria. So, I uploaded an updated version immediately on 08.08.2022. Upon attaching documents, I clicked on "I confirm I have provided information as requested". After that, the status turned from "Initial assessment" to "Further assessment". And it has been like that since then.
> 
> My questions is, since there is no way to respond to the automatic email from the DHA (it is a no reply account) and I assumed that clicking on that confirmation button would prompt a notification for the DHA, I am not sure if I need to do anything else. Do you just attach the documents, click on "I confirm I have provided information as requested", and wait for 28 days that are allocated to you to respond to S56 request? Does this mean that we are back in the blackhole again even when responding to S56 immediately?
> 
> Thank you again for your response.


Fortunately there may be light at the end of the tunnel
My personal assessment is that they will now start clearing the backlog in a back way
Cheers


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, It looks like after getting some offshore visa grants of March/April month. Now they have started onshore grants. Anyone offshore applicant got their visa who have lodged their application in the month of May/June for NON PMSOL occupation. Please share details if there is any. My details are: Application lodged- 3rd June Occupation- ICT Business Analyst NON PMSOL Accredited Sponsor


----------



## bolehgirl (6 mo ago)

Hello, can we only see "Finalised" visa status from the Vevo Visa Holder link? If other status, it will not be displayed there? 



https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bolehgirl said:


> Hello, can we only see "Finalised" visa status from the Vevo Visa Holder link? If other status, it will not be displayed there?
> 
> 
> 
> https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty


That’s correct 
Only the finalised visa is reflected in VEVO 
Cheers


----------



## vermaabhinav13 (7 mo ago)

Hey,
Has anyone got VISA(482 TSS Medium term) approved recently in August month?


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

vermaabhinav13 said:


> Hey,
> Has anyone got VISA(482 TSS Medium term) approved recently in August month?


It has been but quite this week, so I take it not many approvals coming through. 
I am still waiting as well.


----------



## vermaabhinav13 (7 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> It has been but quite this week, so I take it not many approvals coming through.
> I am still waiting as well.


Yeah, looks like they are now prioritising some other VISA category. Mine is pending from January 11th 
They have no logic indeed.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

vermaabhinav13 said:


> Yeah, looks like they are now prioritising some other VISA category. Mine is pending from January 11th
> They have no logic indeed.


I checked with my sponsor today and my file has not been picked up yet for processing either
I think company sponsored visa should be easiest and least risky to approve.


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

acdmc said:


> Hi, thank you for your response. On 08.08.2022, I was asked for S56 for overseas police certificate. My understanding from the message was that the one that I submitted did not meet the wording criteria. So, I uploaded an updated version immediately on 08.08.2022. Upon attaching documents, I clicked on "I confirm I have provided information as requested". After that, the status turned from "Initial assessment" to "Further assessment". And it has been like that since then.
> 
> My questions is, since there is no way to respond to the automatic email from the DHA (it is a no reply account) and I assumed that clicking on that confirmation button would prompt a notification for the DHA, I am not sure if I need to do anything else. Do you just attach the documents, click on "I confirm I have provided information as requested", and wait for 28 days that are allocated to you to respond to S56 request? Does this mean that we are back in the blackhole again even when responding to S56 immediately?
> 
> Thank you again for your response.


Did you hear anything on your application?
Mine also moved to further assesment after I submitted the required documents on Aug 7th since then no progress in my case.


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

AA2016 said:


> Did you hear anything on your application?
> Mine also moved to further assesment after I submitted the required documents on Aug 7th since then no progress in my case.


Unfortunetly, no, nothing. I was asked for S56 on 8th August, which I uploaded via immi on the same day. As far as I understand from the request detail, good character reference from the employer was not in the acceptable format. So, I updated that document and attached under character documents. The application status has been "further assesment" since then and the last activity was recorded on 8th August in my account. Because there is no way to contact the case officer, I am just feeling as if the whole process restarted for me and that my application is sent back to the end of the backlog. This is so stressful.


----------



## Nitin1516 (5 mo ago)

Anyone please confirm if I import my application to IMMI account does it make any changes or access rights to sponsor. Does sponsor still get to see and receive notifications regarding my application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nitin1516 said:


> Anyone please confirm if I import my application to IMMI account does it make any changes or access rights to sponsor. Does sponsor still get to see and receive notifications regarding my application.


Importing any application doesn’t change rights for anybody
The problem starts when you start uploading documents or tinkering with the answers 
Cheers


----------



## expatforumuser13224343432 (5 mo ago)

Got my TSS Medium term / PMSOL visa
Applied - 21 July
Medicals provided - 4th Aug
Grant - 19th Aug
All the best everyone.


----------



## Usercs825 (5 mo ago)

expatforumuser13224343432 said:


> Got my TSS Medium term / PMSOL visa
> Applied - 21 July
> Medicals provided - 4th Aug
> Grant - 19th Aug
> All the best everyone.


applied with dependents or applied only for you?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expatforumuser13224343432 said:


> Got my TSS Medium term / PMSOL visa
> Applied - 21 July
> Medicals provided - 4th Aug
> Grant - 19th Aug
> All the best everyone.


Onshore or offshore?
Cheers


----------



## YYu (5 mo ago)

Hi Everyone I have recieved lots of useful information from this group. My visa got granted on 17 August. Just to share my timeline Mediun term/NON PMSOL:4 yrs Accredited sponsor Lodgement: 29 June Medical check: 5 July Visa granted: 17 August Good luck, everyone!


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

AA2016 said:


> Did you hear anything on your application?
> Mine also moved to further assesment after I submitted the required documents on Aug 7th since then no progress in my case.


Hi, did you receive your grant? Or, any other correspondance? Thank you.


----------



## Rubi33625 (6 mo ago)

Hi All
For applicants from India, Any tips for medical ? I am asking this because I am overweight and I am worried about it. I don't have any health issues or anything else.


----------



## Nitin1516 (5 mo ago)

Anyone here who applied for visa under ICT Project Manager (in last couple of months) and Visa granted recently?


----------



## drewvarg (5 mo ago)

Hi all. Sharing my timeline in case it helps anyone

482 Visa Medium term 4 years.
Non PMSOL. 
Standard sponsor.
Applied onshore on 27th July. 
Medical on 8th August.
Granted 20th August.


----------



## Nitin1516 (5 mo ago)

Rubi33625 said:


> Hi All
> For applicants from India, Any tips for medical ? I am asking this because I am overweight and I am worried about it. I don't have any health issues or anything else.


I don't see any issue being overweight causing concern with Visa. If your overall health status is good there shouldn't be any problem. They may ask you to go some additional tests, if all good then you are good with medical checkup.


----------



## Nitin1516 (5 mo ago)

Anyone granted Visa in Short Term - Non-PMSOL in last one week?


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts, Non-PMSOL, Medium, Offshore, and Standard Business Sponsor.
> 
> Submitted: 29 Mar 2022
> S56 Request for More Info: Asked for form 1221 : 24 May 2022
> Grant: 26 July 2022


Hi, congratulations again. I have a question. After attaching your documents via your immi account as a response to S56 equest, did you do anything else? Was it just attaching the documents and clicking on "I confirm I have provided information as requested", or did you have contact address of your case officer to let them know separately? I have not heard back two weeks after attaching my response to S56 and this seems to be never-ending. Thank you.


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

acdmc said:


> Hi, congratulations again. I have a question. After attaching your documents via your immi account as a response to S56 equest, did you do anything else? Was it just attaching the documents and clicking on "I confirm I have provided information as requested", or did you have contact address of your case officer to let them know separately? I have not heard back two weeks after attaching my response to S56 and this seems to be never-ending. Thank you.


You will upload the documents, and they will get the notifications. So do not worry about their action. We will not be able to contact them separately. 

The only thing we can do is check the status change from Initial Assessment to Further or finalized from time to time. All the best.


----------



## Sri4675 (5 mo ago)

Has anyone received short term non-PMSOL visa at onshore this week?


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts, Non-PMSOL, Medium, Offshore, and Standard Business Sponsor.
> 
> Submitted: 29 Mar 2022
> S56 Request for More Info: Asked for form 1221 : 24 May 2022
> Grant: 26 July 2022


Hi, congratulations again. I have a question. After attaching your documents via your immi account as a response to S56 equest, did you do anything else? Was it just attaching the documents and clicking on "


Divya G Sujatha said:


> Sharing my timelines, if it helps:
> 482 short term (non PMSOL) filed with all docs - 21 Jan
> Accredited sponsor
> Medicals enabled and s56 requested - 12 May (Status changed from Received to Initial assessment)
> ...


Hi, belated congratulations. I need to ask a question. After attaching your documents via your immi account as a response to S56 request, did you do anything else? Did you just attach the documents and click on "I confirm I have provided information as requested", or did you have contact address of your case officer to let them know separately? I have not heard back two weeks after attaching my response to S56 and this seems to be never-ending. Thank you in advance.


Sravan55 said:


> You will upload the documents, and they will get the notifications. So do not worry about their action. We will not be able to contact them separately.
> 
> The only thing we can do is check the status change from Initial Assessment to Further or finalized from time to time. All the best.


Hi, thank you for your reply. It has been further assessment for 16 days by now and this just feels depressive. You don't even know what will happen if the case officer decides to come back to my case eventually. Really tired of not being in control of anything. Thank you again.


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

acdmc said:


> Hi, congratulations again. I have a question. After attaching your documents via your immi account as a response to S56 equest, did you do anything else? Was it just attaching the documents and clicking on "
> 
> Hi, belated congratulations. I need to ask a question. After attaching your documents via your immi account as a response to S56 request, did you do anything else? Did you just attach the documents and click on "I confirm I have provided information as requested", or did you have contact address of your case officer to let them know separately? I have not heard back two weeks after attaching my response to S56 and this seems to be never-ending. Thank you in advance.
> Hi, thank you for your reply. It has been further assessment for 16 days by now and this just feels depressive. You don't even know what will happen if the case officer decides to come back to my case eventually. Really tired of not being in control of anything. Thank you again.


Yeah, I understand that. Someone here said one time that this phase is a black box. we will never know. But you cleared all the hurdle so it's ok.


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> Yeah, I understand that. Someone here said one time that this phase is a black box. we will never know. But you cleared all the hurdle so it's ok.


Thank you very much for the supportive words. I am aware that everyone here is going through the same uncertainty, yet my job offer is conditional. If I don't get my grant by October, my contract becomes void. And, it is not that I had missing documents in my application. There was one document that was not in the so-called preferred format (which is not clear) and that is it. Anyway, thank you again. I wish everyone good luck.


----------



## nkvgrc (5 mo ago)

Hi! I am wondering when my visa would be finalised or if you have a timeline for a situation like mine?

Applied for a TSS 482 medium term visa off shore. ANZSCO 252411, non PMSOL

Application lodged: 19 July 2022
S56 request for medical: 1 August 2022
Medicals approved: 24 August 2022

My migration agent said that I do not need to make further action and there is no need to press the “I confirm I have provided information as requested” button.


----------



## nastiefi (5 mo ago)

Hello! I would like to share our timelines as this thread had been very usefull for us!

TSS 482 mid-term
offshore
Non PMSOL
Visa lodged 23 of Feb
Medicals submitted 1 of Apr
1221 form submitted 31 of May
Visa Grant 25 of Aug

Finally)


----------



## nastiefi (5 mo ago)

nastiefi said:


> Hello! I would like to share our timelines as this thread had been very usefull for us!
> 
> TSS 482 mid-term
> offshore
> ...


I checked VEVO and it's reflected in the system


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

nastiefi said:


> Hello! I would like to share our timelines as this thread had been very usefull for us!
> 
> TSS 482 mid-term
> offshore
> ...


Congratulations 👏


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

nastiefi said:


> Hello! I would like to share our timelines as this thread had been very usefull for us!
> 
> TSS 482 mid-term
> offshore
> ...


Many congratulations. Can you tell me the occupation name or code. Also from which country you have applied?


----------



## nastiefi (5 mo ago)

Gurjar said:


> Many congratulations. Can you tell me the occupation name or code. Also from which country you have applied?


Management Consultant 
Applied from Russia


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

nastiefi said:


> Hello! I would like to share our timelines as this thread had been very usefull for us!
> 
> TSS 482 mid-term
> offshore
> ...


Hi, congratulations! Previously, you had mentioned that your visa consultant contacted DHA. What exactly do you mean by that? I mean, what contact address/number did you use, and was it targeted towards the specific visa processing centre that deals with your application or the global hotline? I'd appreciate your insights. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Redgie (Jun 15, 2020)

Recently got my visa granted, so wanted to share my timeline as a thank you to all those who posted before me.

*May 12th:* Visa process started
_There was then significant delay whilst we waited for market testing_
*July 4th:* Nomination approved
*July 5th: *Visa application submitted
*July 19th:* Medical submitted for partner (I did not require one due to coming from the UK, however my partner had some health issues and so required one)
*July 30th:* Visa approved

The position was PMSOL and sponsoring company was on the accredited list.

So the visa took just 25 days from submission, but the overall process took around 2.5 months.

Now happily inside Australia!


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

Processing time is updated today on immi website.


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

Also there is a new feature to calculate a rough estimate of your application.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

Gurjar said:


> Also there is a new feature to calculate a rough estimate of your application.
> 
> View attachment 102107


Can you provide the link please.


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

blackeyed said:


> Can you provide the link please.





https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


----------



## nastiefi (5 mo ago)

acdmc said:


> Hi, congratulations! Previously, you had mentioned that your visa consultant contacted DHA. What exactly do you mean by that? I mean, what contact address/number did you use, and was it targeted towards the specific visa processing centre that deals with your application or the global hotline? I'd appreciate your insights. Thank you in advance.


I really don't know cause it was managed by visa consultant. They sent several request starting from June, but seems like it didn't work and DHA just picked up our application as they are clearing back-log


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

AA2016 said:


> Did you hear anything on your application?
> Mine also moved to further assesment after I submitted the required documents on Aug 7th since then no progress in my case.


Hi, did you receive your visa grant, please? Thank you.


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

nastiefi said:


> I really don't know cause it was managed by visa consultant. They sent several request starting from June, but seems like it didn't work and DHA just picked up our application as they are clearing back-log


Thank you. Congrats again.


----------



## Tee86 (5 mo ago)

My visa application was submitted on 24th Aug, PMSOL, 482 medium term, offshore. A medical wasn’t an essential requirement however due to some of the statements in the application regarding my occupation my migration agent thought they might request for a medical after submission but we only received an acknowledgement. My migration agent says it is unlikely they will request one now but can anyone with similar terms confirm whether they received a medical request at a later date after submission and it wasn’t a requirement?


----------



## agrawapr (5 mo ago)

Any idea about dependent 482 processing times. Visa lodged on 08/07/22 Medicals done on 16/07/22 Primary applicant grant was received on 12/03/22 - Software Engineer role. TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

agrawapr said:


> Any idea about dependent 482 processing times. Visa lodged on 08/07/22 Medicals done on 16/07/22 Primary applicant grant was received on 12/03/22 - Software Engineer role. TIA.


No one can predict
Cheers


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

nastiefi said:


> Hello! I would like to share our timelines as this thread had been very usefull for us!
> 
> TSS 482 mid-term
> offshore
> ...


Congratulations 👏


----------



## Goldie23 (5 mo ago)

How long after nomination approval are visa approvals taking??


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

acdmc said:


> Hi, did you receive your visa grant, please? Thank you.


Not yet, online status still same that is further assesment


----------



## Nitin1516 (5 mo ago)

What does this "Sponsorship" stream refers to ?? Anyone please explain.


----------



## bc20 (6 mo ago)

Hi All - my visa got approved

TSS Medium Term | Non PMSOL | Accredited Sponsor | 1 dependent

Applied: 20 Jun
Medicals submitted: 8 Jul
Approved: 27 Aug

This forum has been super helpful. All the best everyone!


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

bc20 said:


> Hi All - my visa got approved
> 
> TSS Medium Term | Non PMSOL | Accredited Sponsor | 1 dependent
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Nitin1516 (5 mo ago)

Nitin1516 said:


> View attachment 102127
> 
> 
> What does this "Sponsorship" stream refers to ?? Anyone please explain.



Any thoughts???


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

TSS 482 mid-term
Offshore accredited sponsor
Non-PMSOL
Visa lodged mid-June
Medicals submitted 24th June
Visa Grant 27th Aug


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

Nikobellic said:


> TSS 482 mid-term
> Offshore accredited sponsor
> Non-PMSOL
> Visa lodged mid-June
> ...


Many congratulations. Can you please let me know your occupation code or name. Also your visa lodgment date? Mine was also lodged on 3rd June.


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

Does anyone know approximately how long it would take to get new passport linked to an approved Visa on immi account?


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

Gurjar said:


> Many congratulations. Can you please let me know your occupation code or name. Also your visa lodgment date? Mine was also lodged on 3rd June.


Thanks buddy. Sorry I will be unable to share the occupation code, but I can tell you that it was non-pmsol. Visa application date was between 11th and 16th June.


----------



## Tee86 (5 mo ago)

Found this forum very helpful so I thought I would share my timeline.

482 medium term, PMSOL, offshore, no dependents

Visa submitted 24th August
No Medicals requested
Visa granted 29th August 

Good luck to those waiting!


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Congratulations!
> Did anyone get approval for their visa for not in PMSOL and not accredited sponsor? I have been waiting since February. My occupation is not in PMSOL & my sponsor is standard business sponsor. Please share your experience.
> Thanks


Did you get your visa grant yet?


----------



## Nitin1516 (5 mo ago)

It seems these days Medium Term visas are getting processed.
Does anybody granted with Short Term visa in recent time?


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Gurjar said:


> Did you get your visa grant yet?


Not yet, still waiting since February


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Not yet, still waiting since February


okay please do keep posted whenever you get any update.
Mine is also standard business sponsor I got to know that yesterday. So just want to analyze SBS timelines.


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

AA2016 said:


> Not yet, online status still same that is further assesment


Thank you. Do you mind letting me know when you receive your grant? I'm still waiting and trying to manage this uncertainty.


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

bc20 said:


> Hi All - my visa got approved
> 
> TSS Medium Term | Non PMSOL | Accredited Sponsor | 1 dependent
> 
> ...


Congratulations 🥳


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

acdmc said:


> Thank you. Do you mind letting me know when you receive your grant? I'm still waiting and trying to manage this uncertainty.


----------



## Nitin1516 (5 mo ago)

bc20 said:


> Hi All - my visa got approved
> 
> TSS Medium Term | Non PMSOL | Accredited Sponsor | 1 dependent
> 
> ...


If you don't mind can you please tell for which location you have applied for like (Sydney/Perth/Melbourne).


----------



## Chandru2kin (4 mo ago)

Hi,

My application TSS-482, Medium Term, Non PMSOL, ICT-Business Analyst was filed on 30th June via my Employer.
While my wife’s and my health assessments are marked as cleared on 6th July, my 14 year old autistic son’s health assessment is mentioned as “ Health assessed- wait for further advice from the department’.
It’s been nearly 2 months after health assessment and I am still waiting for the communication from the department.
Please let me know, whether the case officer can/will deny this TSS-482 visa based on my son’s condition (Autism)?
I understand that it may be the case for PR, but I am not getting any proper answer for TSS-482 visa.
What could be the next steps?
Any information you provide on this is much appreciated.
Thanks and Regards
Chandru


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chandru2kin said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application TSS-482, Medium Term, Non PMSOL, ICT-Business Analyst was filed on 30th June via my Employer.
> While my wife’s and my health assessments are marked as cleared on 6th July, my 14 year old autistic son’s health assessment is mentioned as “ Health assessed- wait for further advice from the department’.
> ...


Ask your employer to chase up the department 
Cheers


----------



## rhugs (4 mo ago)

We just had our visa granted and would like to share with you our timeline.

Visa nomination: 12 July 2022
Visa nomination approval: 15 July 2022
Visa application lodge: 20 July 2022
Police Clearance & Medical exam: 01 Aug 2022
Visa grant: 01 September 2022

Offshore application
TSS-482 Medium Term
PMSOL with sponsor on accredited list
2 Dependents

**Visa was granted about 1 month after the submission of our medical examination.

Good luck to everyone. 🙏🏻


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

Hi guys can someone pls guide about this requirement? Is this just a letter where my employers agrees to have my wife with me?

*The sponsor with the most recent approved nomination in relation to the primary applicant (or visa holder), must agree (or have agreed) in writing to include you as a family member in the nomination








*


----------



## Alonemusk (8 mo ago)

acdmc said:


> Hi, congratulations again. I have a question. After attaching your documents via your immi account as a response to S56 equest, did you do anything else? Was it just attaching the documents and clicking on "
> 
> Hi, belated congratulations. I need to ask a question. After attaching your documents via your immi account as a response to S56 request, did you do anything else? Did you just attach the documents and click on "I confirm I have provided information as requested", or did you have contact address of your case officer to let them know separately? I have not heard back two weeks after attaching my response to S56 and this seems to be never-ending. Thank you in advance.
> Hi, thank you for your reply. It has been further assessment for 16 days by now and this just feels depressive. You don't even know what will happen if the case officer decides to come back to my case eventually. Really tired of not being in control of anything. Thank you again.


Hi, No my agent added S56 required documents and next email had my visa, My case officer took 1 month to approve it after S56 submission.


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

Alonemusk said:


> Hi guys can someone pls guide about this requirement? Is this just a letter where my employers agrees to have my wife with me?
> 
> *The sponsor with the most recent approved nomination in relation to the primary applicant (or visa holder), must agree (or have agreed) in writing to include you as a family member in the nomination
> 
> ...


You would see that it is a letter from the sponsor if you go to Step by step tab on:


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/temporary-skill-shortage-482/subsequent-entrant#HowTo



Check out Step 1 - Discuss extension of nomination with sponsor. 

I don't know if there is a specific format though.


----------



## DDeee (4 mo ago)

Naitik said:


> Upda
> 
> 
> Update : Visa GRANTED
> ...


Hi may I know the timeline prior to before you got the sponsorship approved? (from application of the visa, how long did you wait for the HAP ID to be generated etc.) Thank you in advance.


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

Anyone with non PMSOL and non accredited sponsor its been 9 months since application filed under ICT code still waiting for visa grant . Case letter was sent for update no reply . Dept responded it can take upto 15 months 482 medium term.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> Anyone with non PMSOL and non accredited sponsor its been 9 months since application filed under ICT code still waiting for visa grant . Case letter was sent for update no reply . Dept responded it can take upto 15 months 482 medium term.


This wait is quite frustrating, I have been waiting almost 6 months (PMSOL, with dependents and accredited sponsor) and I have been advised it can take up to 2 years


----------



## Hungry (4 mo ago)

Very long wait, but had my short term visa approved recently. 

Application lodged: November 2021 (medical a few weeks after)
Spouse application lodged: June 2022
Both approved: Late August 2022
No additional request for documents


----------



## Nitin1516 (5 mo ago)

This forum helped me to being patient and optimistic with visa approval and things worked last week, VISA approved !!

Visa Stream : Short Term (Non-PMSOL)
Application Lodged : 14th June 2022
Medicals Submitted : 13th July 2022 (delay was due to availability of appointment)
Dependent : 1
Visa Granted Date : 2nd September 2022

Wish you all a very good luck and hope everyone's waiting time should come to end very soon.


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

Nitin1516 said:


> This forum helped me to being patient and optimistic with visa approval and things worked last week, VISA approved !!
> 
> Visa Stream : Short Term (Non-PMSOL)
> Application Lodged : 14th June 2022
> ...


Many congratulations bro. 
Could you please share some more details like accredited sponsor/standard sponsor and occupation code/name.


----------



## Nitin1516 (5 mo ago)

Gurjar said:


> Many congratulations bro.
> Could you please share some more details like accredited sponsor/standard sponsor and occupation code/name.


Accredited Sponsor
Project Manager


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Congratulations!
> Did anyone get approval for their visa for not in PMSOL and not accredited sponsor? I have been waiting since February. My occupation is not in PMSOL & my sponsor is standard business sponsor. Please share your experience.
> Thanks


Same pinch i am waiting from Dec 2021, mine is under ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111

. It been 9 months can take UPTO 15 months to 24 months as per recent update.


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

not sure what's the criteria for approvals.

My wife applied for 482 (PMSOL - Software Engineer) with full family and got it approved in one month (June). Same time, her colleague also applied for Non PMSOL - Software Tester and approved in 45 days.


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

ratheeshpd said:


> not sure what's the criteria for approvals. My wife applied for 482 (PMSOL - Software Engineer) with full family and got it approved in one month (June). Same time, her colleague also applied for Non PMSOL - Software Tester and approved in 45 days.


 Accredited sponsor and PMSOL code will grant you 482 visa in a week. Simple!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

puru11may said:


> Accredited sponsor and PMSOL code will grant you 482 visa in a week. Simple!


I don’t know what gives you the confidence to say this
There are applicants on this thread meeting both the above criteria waiting for more then 6 months
Cheers


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> I don’t know what gives you the confidence to say this


Ignorance 😜


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blackeyed said:


> Ignorance 😜


Your replies can give false hope to some applicants
It’s best to refrain from joking on serious issues
Cheers


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

acdmc said:


> Thank you. Do you mind letting me know when you receive your grant? I'm still waiting and trying to manage this uncertainty.


Hi, Did you hear anything on your case. I got another S56 request to provide another copy of my passport


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

AA2016 said:


> Hi, Did you hear anything on your case. I got another S56 request to provide another copy of my passport


Hi, thanks for the update. No, I haven't received any further correspondance. Anxiously waiting and losing hope that it will ever be picked up again before the deadline of my job offer. Why did they need another copy? What do they say in the request note? Was it asking for pages other than the first and the last? Or, was it not readable enough? I hope you don't wait for another month to just get another S56.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> Your replies can give false hope to some applicants
> It’s best to refrain from joking on serious issues
> Cheers


It wasn’t me mate 🙈


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

AA2016 said:


> Hi, Did you hear anything on your case. I got another S56 request to provide another copy of my passport


May I also please ask where your application is being processed? Mine seems to be in NSW although my sponsor is based in VIC.


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

acdmc said:


> Hi, thanks for the update. No, I haven't received any further correspondance. Anxiously waiting and losing hope that it will ever be picked up again before the deadline of my job offer. Why did they need another copy? What do they say in the request note? Was it asking for pages other than the first and the last? Or, was it not readable enough? I hope you don't wait for another month to just get another S56.


Its asking for color copy


----------



## AA2016 (6 mo ago)

Visa granted for me and the 2 dependents.


----------



## Usercs825 (5 mo ago)

Hello Everyone, I hope someone will clarify my doubts.

I have applied for 482 - TSS, Medium term, Offshore with 1 dependent , PMSOL through employer/sponsor.
VISA Lodged : 22-AUG-2022
Medicals Requested : 22-AUG-2022
Medicals Submitted : 23-AUG-2022

1. How to know whether the sponsor is standard or accredited ?
2. I have imported my application and could see that application is in 'received' status. what would be the next steps or status?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Sravan55 (Mar 3, 2021)

Usercs825 said:


> Hello Everyone, I hope someone will clarify my doubts.
> 
> I have applied for 482 - TSS, Medium term, Offshore with 1 dependent , PMSOL through employer/sponsor.
> VISA Lodged : 22-AUG-2022
> ...


1. This is my understanding. If you cleared your nomination step, that will shows that the employer is a Standard Business sponsor (SBS), so you no need to worry about this stage as you already lodged the visa. 
2. It goes to "Initial Assessment" --> "Further Assessment" --> Finalised 

All the best.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Usercs825 said:


> Hello Everyone, I hope someone will clarify my doubts.
> 
> I have applied for 482 - TSS, Medium term, Offshore with 1 dependent , PMSOL through employer/sponsor.
> VISA Lodged : 22-AUG-2022
> ...


1. Ask the HR or the Mara agent who has processed the application.They would know
2. Further assessment if the CO needs any information or documents. Otherwise direct grant
Cheers


----------



## Usercs825 (5 mo ago)

Sravan55 said:


> 1. This is my understanding. If you cleared your nomination step, that will shows that the employer is a Standard Business sponsor (SBS), so you no need to worry about this stage as you already lodged the visa.
> 2. It goes to "Initial Assessment" --> "Further Assessment" --> Finalised
> 
> All the best.


Thank You Sravan


----------



## Usercs825 (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> 1. Ask the HR or the Mara agent who has processed the application.They would know
> 2. Further assessment if the CO needs any information or documents. Otherwise direct grant
> Cheers


Thank You NB


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

AA2016 said:


> Visa granted for me and the 2 dependents.


congratulations, all the best


----------



## samaraan23 (10 mo ago)

Hungry said:


> Very long wait, but had my short term visa approved recently.
> 
> Application lodged: November 2021 (medical a few weeks after)
> Spouse application lodged: June 2022
> ...


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

AA2016 said:


> Visa granted for me and the 2 dependents.


Many congratulations again and thanks for sharing. Do you mind also sharing where your visa application was processed? That is written in the automatic email about the S56 request. Mine is Parramatta and I really need to know whether there is any hope left for me.


----------



## Nikobellic (6 mo ago)

Does anyone know the processing times for 482 subsequent entrant?


----------



## Expat7121User (4 mo ago)

Hi Guys!!

I am worried about the processing time of TSS 482 Short term VISA.

My VISA was lodged on 19th July along with all the necessary documents including PCC and informational forms.
Medicals were completed on 24th July and submitted to the DoHA on 27th July.

Current VISA Status= Received.
Health Assessment status = Health clearance provided – no action required.

VISA stream is Short term.
ANZSCO role Code = ICT Support Engineer(263212), NON-PMSOL.
Employer is - Accredited.

Could you please advice how long it takes for application approvals as it has already been over 40 days?
Wait is getting frustrating day by day!!

Regards,


----------



## AD-22 (4 mo ago)

TCSUser7121 said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> I am worried about the processing time of TSS 482 Short term VISA.
> 
> ...


Same role and almost same timeline. Visa lodged on 11th July. Accredited sponsor. Still waiting. 
Not sure of the status as I have veen strictly advised against importing application by myself!


----------



## Expat7121User (4 mo ago)

AD-22 said:


> Same role and almost same timeline. Visa lodged on 11th July. Accredited sponsor. Still waiting.
> Not sure of the status as I have veen strictly advised against importing application by myself!


Which is your organisation? And why have they advised not to import application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TCSUser7121 said:


> Which is your organisation? And why have they advised not to import application?


All big agencies have this rule
They don’t want you to second guess them or advise them based on your limited knowledge
They have their own set process which they follow
Cheers


----------



## AD-22 (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> All big agencies have this rule
> They don’t want you to second guess them or advise them based on your limited knowledge
> They have their own set process which they follow
> Cheers





TCSUser7121 said:


> Which is your organisation? And why have they advised not to import application?


Agree with NB!

Let us know when you see any progress in your application please, if possible! That would be really helpful.


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

Hi, just want to share that after an emotinally draining wait period of 2,5 months, I finally got my medium term visa grant on 9th September. This is the very first time I have joined a forum like this and I want to say a big thank you to all who share their timelines. It really helps everyone in that black box in one way or another. Good luck.


----------



## SuvarnaY (8 mo ago)

acdmc said:


> Hi, just want to share that after an emotinally draining wait period of 2,5 months, I finally got my medium term visa grant on 9th September. This is the very first time I have joined a forum like this and I want to say a big thank you to all who share their timelines. It really helps everyone in that black box in one way or another. Good luck.


Congratulations


----------



## Expat7121User (4 mo ago)

acdmc said:


> Hi, just want to share that after an emotinally draining wait period of 2,5 months, I finally got my medium term visa grant on 9th September. This is the very first time I have joined a forum like this and I want to say a big thank you to all who share their timelines. It really helps everyone in that black box in one way or another. Good luck.


Could you please share your ANZSCO Role and when was your visa lodged? Was your employer accredited?


----------



## acdmc (5 mo ago)

Expat7121User said:


> Could you please share your ANZSCO Role and when was your visa lodged? Was your employer accredited?


TSS 482 - Medium term
Non-PMSOL & Offshore
Accredited Sponsor
No dependant
Health assessment not required
Nomination lodged : 23 June 2022
Nomination approved : 24 June 2022
Visa application : 28 June 2022
S56 requested: 08 August 2022
Response to S56: 08 August 2022
Visa granted: 09 September 2022


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> I don’t know what gives you the confidence to say this
> There are applicants on this thread meeting both the above criteria waiting for more then 6 months
> Cheers


The priority order of application being processed is provided at immi website. Accredited sponsor, PMSOL application & skilled occupation is best case for getting visa really fast. I don’t know anyone with this case waiting for 6 months whom are you talking about? Is the documentation proper? Medicals done? PCC done?? I m not counting on these external factors. I have couple of colleagues getting 482 within 3 weeks . My 482 visa is stuck from 10 months i m not here to joke & do understand what emotional stress applicants go through so better not judge me!


----------



## Prasoon (5 mo ago)

Hi , I have my 482 granted last month , Just wanted to ask till when should I be traveling I am looking to travel in October end due to personal reasons. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasoon said:


> Hi , I have my 482 granted last month , Just wanted to ask till when should I be traveling I am looking to travel in October end due to personal reasons. Thanks


It’s not a tourist visa wherein you are expected to travel soon
Take your time and travel as it’s a life altering move 
Cheers


----------



## Expat7121User (4 mo ago)

Prasoon said:


> Hi , I have my 482 granted last month , Just wanted to ask till when should I be traveling I am looking to travel in October end due to personal reasons. Thanks


Could you please share VISA lodgement date and VISA type? Was the ANZSCO role under PMSOL list and employer accredited?


----------



## bolehgirl (6 mo ago)

My time has come to post my good news 😁

22Aug: Lodged both nomination and application
27Aug: Medical done
12Sep: Visa granted

PMSOL
Accredited sponsor
Offshore


----------



## jav.arcila (4 mo ago)

Hi,

Has anyone here applied as an architect? ANZSCO 232111?

My application is a Non-PMSOL, Medium, Offshore, and Standard Business Sponsor.

Submitted: 22 June 2022
The nomination has not yet been approved!

I'd appreciate any info of anyone in a similar situation, thanks!


----------



## DDeee (4 mo ago)

Does anyone know after the market testing (28 days), how long does it take for visa lodgment/nomination lodgement to be submitted?


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> The priority order of application being processed is provided at immi website. Accredited sponsor, PMSOL application & skilled occupation is best case for getting visa really fast. I don’t know anyone with this case waiting for 6 months whom are you talking about? Is the documentation proper? Medicals done? PCC done?? I m not counting on these external factors. I have couple of colleagues getting 482 within 3 weeks . My 482 visa is stuck from 10 months i m not here to joke & do understand what emotional stress applicants go through so better not judge me!


Hey Have you got your visa?
I saw few of the December Jan month Non pmsol non accredited applicants got their visa recently.


----------



## rs3001 (11 mo ago)

For 482 visa, is ACS skills assessment required for software engineers?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

rs3001 said:


> For 482 visa, is ACS skills assessment required for software engineers?


Not needed


----------



## Zico260 (4 mo ago)

DDeee said:


> Does anyone know after the market testing (28 days), how long does it take for visa lodgment/nomination lodgement to be submitted?


 My market testing was complete on the Friday. Contract of employment was received and signed on the Monday. Visa and nomination submitted on the Thursday. So 4 working days for me.


----------



## Sri4675 (5 mo ago)

AD-22 said:


> Same role and almost same timeline. Visa lodged on 11th July. Accredited sponsor. Still waiting.
> Not sure of the status as I have veen strictly advised against importing application by myself!


Hi, did you get any update on visa? Mine is also similar timeline. Lodged on 14th July. Please let me know for any updates. Thanks.


----------



## omarhasan313 (4 mo ago)

The lawyer lodge the visa application for midterm sub class 482 in 12/sep and he informed me that no need for health check. Is it mandatory to under go for biometric ?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

omarhasan313 said:


> The lawyer lodge the visa application for midterm sub class 482 in 12/sep and he informed me that no need for health check. Is it mandatory to under go for biometric ?


For 482 visa, we got HAP ID to test medicals


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

Gurjar said:


> Hey Have you got your visa?
> I saw few of the December Jan month Non pmsol non accredited applicants got their visa recently.


Finally its under processing now.... got an update on 12th Sept some additional unusual ask of documents from CO.


----------



## blackeyed (7 mo ago)

omarhasan313 said:


> The lawyer lodge the visa application for midterm sub class 482 in 12/sep and he informed me that no need for health check. Is it mandatory to under go for biometric ?


As far as I know certain nationalities are exempt from health checks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

blackeyed said:


> As far as I know certain nationalities are exempt from health checks.


No one is exempt as far as I know except maybe NZ
New Zealand enjoys the closest relationship with Australia and as they don’t require visa to work in Australia, they maybe exempt 
Cheers


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> Finally its under processing now.... got an update on 12th Sept some additional unusual ask of documents from CO.


great! It means you’ll get it very soon after such a long wait. Mine is also non accredited non pmsol lodged in 3rd june.. Hoping it will take few more months to come to Jan to june.

what is the additional document they are asking do you have any ideat about that?


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Any idea on 482 partner processing timelines? I got married in June and now have submitted partner application with all documents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AD-22 (4 mo ago)

Sri4675 said:


> Hi, did you get any update on visa? Mine is also similar timeline. Lodged on 14th July. Please let me know for any updates. Thanks.


No update yet! Seems like an indefinite wait 😏


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

Gurjar said:


> great! It means you’ll get it very soon after such a long wait. Mine is also non accredited non pmsol lodged in 3rd june.. Hoping it will take few more months to come to Jan to june.
> 
> what is the additional document they are asking do you have any ideat about that?


Yeah, almost when all applications were processed during that period they picked mine at the end 😃 they have asked for employment reference letter stating my occupation code 261111 and payslips/ bank statement which shows i was paid for that role


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

NB said:


> No one is exempt as far as I know except maybe NZ
> New Zealand enjoys the closest relationship with Australia and as they don’t require visa to work in Australia, they maybe exempt
> Cheers


A New Zealander applying for any type of visa except the Special Category Visa (444) issued at the border undergoes the same medical assessments as any other country.


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> Yeah, almost when all applications were processed during that period they picked mine at the end 😃 they have asked for employment reference letter stating my occupation code 261111 and payslips/ bank statement which shows i was paid for that role


I have submitted statutory declaration on a notary stamp paper signed by my Manager from previous organization. As my company was not giving detailed reference letter. 
I think that will work instead of reference letter. Along with this some pay slips and normal experience letter.


Not sure why they are asking for bank statements in 482 visa.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Gurjar said:


> I have submitted statutory declaration on a notary stamp paper signed by my Manager from previous organization. As my company was not giving detailed reference letter.
> I think that will work instead of reference letter. Along with this some pay slips and normal experience letter.
> 
> 
> Not sure why they are asking for bank statements in 482 visa.


It is always recommended to provide TWO documents as proof of salary being paid - either payslip, tax statement, IT Returns or bank statement.
Also, try and provide one payslip every quarter and back that up with corresponding month bank statement. This makes for easy vetting and a quicker processing by CO.


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

In my case my current company is doing internal transfer to Australia through local sponsor so getting these requirement is fine with me. Statutory declaration is also fine you may provide taxslips/ 26AS to cover it. Its unusual CO is asking this as per my Frogmen consultant due to backlog applications piling up & new CO getting recruited.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gurjar said:


> I have submitted statutory declaration on a notary stamp paper signed by my Manager from previous organization. As my company was not giving detailed reference letter.
> I think that will work instead of reference letter. Along with this some pay slips and normal experience letter.
> 
> 
> Not sure why they are asking for bank statements in 482 visa.


You have not given any 3rd party evidence
You should have provided some 3rd party evidence like tax returns or PF statements or bank statements
Anyways as the CO has asked for the bank statements, you have to provide it 
There is no alternative 
Cheers


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> You have not given any 3rd party evidence
> You should have provided some 3rd party evidence like tax returns or PF statements or bank statements
> Anyways as the CO has asked for the bank statements, you have to provide it
> There is no alternative
> Cheers


My immigration lawyer only asked for payslips, exp letter, appraisal letters and work reference statutory declaration. Not sure why he had not asked for tax return proofs and bank statements. Let’s see if this is enough or not for the verification. Or if CO raises any s56 for this then I’ll provide it.


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

Any tss short term visa granted this week?


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

How much time duration do we have for travel after the grant to make the first entry?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nemesis4u said:


> How much time duration do we have for travel after the grant to make the first entry?


If there is any time restrictions, it will be given in the grant letter
Cheers


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Nemesis4u said:


> How much time duration do we have for travel after the grant to make the first entry?


Hi,


Nemesis4u said:


> Waiting from Feb


Have you received your visa yet? I have been waiting since February.


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Have you received your visa yet? I have been waiting since February.


Yes Mate, I got it yesterday. Medium stream offshore.

Thanks.


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Nemesis4u said:


> Yes Mate, I got it yesterday. Medium stream offshore.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi 
Congratulations, happy for you, Can you please let me know when you lodge your VISA? Early February ??


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Hi
> Congratulations, happy for you, Can you please let me know when you lodge your VISA? Early February ??


Last week of Feb.


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

Nemesis4u said:


> Last week of Feb.


Many congratulations! 

Is yours non accredited sponsor?


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

nadeesha.lakmini said:


> Congratu


You'll get it very soon within next few days. I saw some of the late Jan month applicants got their grant recently.


----------



## nadeesha.lakmini (8 mo ago)

Nemesis4u said:


> Last week of Feb.


Thank you, I hope they will pick my one soon, lodged on mid February.


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

Tomorrow and day after tomorrow holiday in Australia.
I think from Monday onwards we will be getting updates.


----------



## Alfra (4 mo ago)

Auinfo said:


> Any tss short term visa granted this week?


Hey, when did you apply for the visa?


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

Gurjar said:


> Many congratulations!
> 
> Is yours non accredited sponsor?


Thanks, I don't know what is the difference between accredited and standard.


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

Hi I have applied on July 18th, Tss short term
Non pmsol
Medical done
Dependents 3
Waiting for positive update 🙂
What about you ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nemesis4u said:


> Thanks, I don't know what is the difference between accredited and standard.


Accredited sponsors are companies which have been vetted by DHA and are considered as genuine employers and as such their applications are processed faster 
Cheers


----------



## Alfra (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> Accredited sponsors are companies which have been vetted by DHA and are considered as genuine employers and as such their applications are processed faster
> Cheers


do you have any idea about the time frame for visa approval for Accredited sponsor. We applied on 1 of September and medical uploaded on 6th of September. Also case officer appointed the next day. But still waiting for an update from them.


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

How do we know case officer appointed for our application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Auinfo said:


> How do we know case officer appointed for our application?


Unless he writes to you, you have no way of knowing 
Cheers


----------



## Alfra (4 mo ago)

Auinfo said:


> How do we know case officer appointed for our application?


In our case, there was an additional request from the CO. This is how we got to know. This request was made the very next day.


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

Thank you for the details


----------



## DDeee (4 mo ago)

Hi all, wanna check if anyone knows if I can complete the medical screening in another country out of my home country? I have my previous personal medical screening records with me. Tq in advance! Quite urgent 😢


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DDeee said:


> Hi all, wanna check if anyone knows if I can complete the medical screening in another country out of my home country? I have my previous personal medical screening records with me. Tq in advance! Quite urgent 😢


You can get the medical tests done anywhere in the world at any DHA approved clinic
You just need the hapid 
Cheers


----------



## DDeee (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> You can get the medical tests done anywhere in the world at any DHA approved clinic
> You just need the hapid
> Cheers


Thank you so much, may I know what is the Hapid?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DDeee said:


> Thank you so much, may I know what is the Hapid?


HAPID is the document you need to have to get a medical test done for an Australian visa
Without it no tests can be done 
Cheers


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

DDeee said:


> Thank you so much, may I know what is the Hapid?


When you apply for the visa then HAPID will automatically be generated, HAPID is the unique health identifier for a person on which all your medical tests will be taken and uploaded on your profile. 

Thanks.


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

Hi all
Any Tss short term visa granted recently?


----------



## mahmoud.elemam.phd (4 mo ago)

Hi, 
Any one got 482 from Dubai recently and got it?!!
I applied through an agent here who gave the form1196 as a job offer from the employer on end of May 2022, the tell me that the process will take around 2weeks, however now 3 months passed and still they're telling me that they are waiting for the Embassy invitation to apply (ITA).
I'm really started loosing faith.
Can any one enlight me. 

Regards


----------



## Akhi1987 (4 mo ago)

Visa Stream : Short Term (Non-PMSOL)
Application Lodged : 11th July 2022
Medicals Submitted : 12th July 2022
Dependent : 1(Spouse)+2(Kids)
Visa state is "Received"

Could someone let me know how much time will it take for Visa grant? last month 50% was mentioned as 64 days but this month it says 3 months to complete 50% application.

Can someone share any thoughts, most of my colleagues got their visa who completed their medicals after me 

Thanks,
Akhi


----------



## Akhi1987 (4 mo ago)

Auinfo said:


> Hi I have applied on July 18th, Tss short term
> Non pmsol
> Medical done
> Dependents 3
> ...


Did you get your visa?


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

No 😌.
I too got frustrated because of long wait.
Is your colleagues pmsol?
Have they lodged their application during July?if we have more dependent is taking time to process.


----------



## DDeee (4 mo ago)

Hi I would like to get any help, if you guys have a list of documents that you had to prepare or submit for the visa application?


----------



## Rubi33625 (6 mo ago)

Hi Everyone 
I have a few questions if anyone can help answer them 
1. Do we get the Medical reports ? I am done with medical, but not sure if reports are submitted or not ?
2. Application was submitted by an Visa agent, is there a way to check the application status on my own, I don't want to check with Agent everyday?
3. Please let me know how to know general waiting time for 
PMSOL, Electrical Engineer, Medium Term
Accredited Sponsor 
Application Lodged 21st Sept
Medical Done on 24th Sept
Form 1221 submitted on 26th Sept


----------



## Rubi33625 (6 mo ago)

DDeee said:


> Hi I would like to get any help, if you guys have a list of documents that you had to prepare or submit for the visa application?


Passport biodata page for yourself (and of any accompanying family members, if applicable). If you or any accompanying adult family member holds a national ID card, please also send us copies.
Evidence of at least 2 years of full-time work experience (either in Australia or overseas). A standard employment reference template is attached for this purpose.
Copies of your tertiary qualifications
If family members are to be included, copies of your marriage certificate and unabridged birth certificates for children.
English language evidence
Police clearances (see below).
A recent, colour passport photograph with a clear image of your head and shoulders scanned against a plain background. This is an actual passport photo – a copy of your passport biodata page does not suffice. Please provide one for you and any accompany family members.
Questionnaire completed – I will send this through separately


----------



## MoNteG (4 mo ago)

Rubi33625 said:


> Hi Everyone I have a few questions if anyone can help answer them 1. Do we get the Medical reports ? I am done with medical, but not sure if reports are submitted or not ? 2. Application was submitted by an Visa agent, is there a way to check the application status on my own, I don't want to check with Agent everyday? 3. Please let me know how to know general waiting time for PMSOL, Electrical Engineer, Medium Term Accredited Sponsor Application Lodged 21st Sept Medical Done on 24th Sept Form 1221 submitted on 26th Sept


 Hi, I have also applied through PMSOL electrical engineer, accredited sponsor and an agent has applied for me. Application lodged on Aug 29. Having one dependent (wife). They asked for additional forms which was provided Monday 2 weeks ago. Still waitining for an update.


----------



## Akhi1987 (4 mo ago)

Auinfo said:


> No 😌.
> I too got frustrated because of long wait.
> Is your colleagues pmsol?
> Have they lodged their application during July?if we have more dependent is taking time to process.


No Still waiting for Visa and it's almost 90 days with no luck . My colleague launched with his dependent and got his visa in 81 days but I have cross that threshold too. He did his medical on 4th June and got visa on 23rd August


----------



## saadabd (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,

My nomination has been applied and I am in the process of gathering documents for the visa. Do I need to show 2 years or 5 years of work experience for ICT Business analyst but I have an accounting degree.

Thanks


----------



## Alfra (4 mo ago)

Hey guys, needed an advise on education for kids who are in TSS 482 short term visa. Will we be eligible for free education ? 
cheers


----------



## Nemesis4u (10 mo ago)

Alfra said:


> Hey guys, needed an advise on education for kids who are in TSS 482 short term visa. Will we be eligible for free education ?
> cheers


No free education on 482


----------



## Alfra (4 mo ago)

Nemesis4u said:


> No free education on 482


Hey hi, 
That’s what I had gathered from the Australian edu website. But I wanted to know if there are any exemptions which are not mentioned. Thanks for confirming. 
cheers


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

Expat7121User said:


> Hi Guys!! I am worried about the processing time of TSS 482 Short term VISA. My VISA was lodged on 19th July along with all the necessary documents including PCC and informational forms. Medicals were completed on 24th July and submitted to the DoHA on 27th July. Current VISA Status= Received. Health Assessment status = Health clearance provided – no action required. VISA stream is Short term. ANZSCO role Code = ICT Support Engineer(263212), NON-PMSOL. Employer is - Accredited. Could you please advice how long it takes for application approvals as it has already been over 40 days? Wait is getting frustrating day by day!! Regards,


 Hi have you got your visa?


----------



## Rubi33625 (6 mo ago)

Hello Friends 

I received my TSS Medium Term today

Applied on 21st Sept
Medical Done on 24th Sept
Form 1221 submitted on 26th Sept
Visa granted on 4th Oct (For me and my Husband)
PMSOL, Accredited Sponser.

Thanks a lot for the support and information on this forum.


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

Hearty congratulations


----------



## Alfra (4 mo ago)

Rubi33625 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I received my TSS Medium Term today
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## hady.hosseinzadeh (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone
I am preparing my documents for the visa 482. May I know police check is required? because the company which will apply for my visa excluded it from the checklist of documents? 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hady.hosseinzadeh said:


> Hi everyone
> I am preparing my documents for the visa 482. May I know police check is required? because the company which will apply for my visa excluded it from the checklist of documents?
> Thanks


Important: if you are sponsored by an accredited sponsor, you are not required to obtain police certificates from countries other than Australia provided you attach a reference from your accredited sponsor confirming that you are of good character and that you have not been convicted of any criminal offences. You must still, however, provide any required Australian police clearances where applicable or when requested to do so.


----------



## hady.hosseinzadeh (4 mo ago)

Thanks NB for the reply


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Alfra said:


> Hey guys, needed an advise on education for kids who are in TSS 482 short term visa. Will we be eligible for free education ?
> cheers


Hi you will need to check state specific requirements. I am not sure which state you will be based in but I have known people over the years whose kids attended public school in Melbourne like local students would with no tuition fees.


----------



## MoNteG (4 mo ago)

PMSOL
Standard sponsor
Applied Aug 26 through agency
Exempt from medical exams (Canada)
1 dependent
Medium term
Visa granted on Oct 4th


----------



## Expat7121User (4 mo ago)

Auinfo said:


> Hi have you got your visa?


Hi,

No, I am still waiting and the status is still received.
It has been more than 60 days for me.


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

Yes I too waiting for long time,
almost 80 days now.Hopefully we will get it soon.


----------



## applied_forecast (3 mo ago)

Hello all. Got our visa granted today.

482 Visa details:
Non PMSOL - ICT Business Analyst
Medium Term
Standard Sponsor
1 + 3 dependents
Visa applied: Apr 1, 2022
Visa Grant: October 5, 2022.
Applied from India.

I found this forum very help. Wishing others in the waiting list all the best.

A suggestion. Can we also form a forum to discuss how we can help each other when we shift to Australia? Especially about houses, purchasing vehicles, shopping etc.


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

Congratulations


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

applied_forecast said:


> Hello all. Got our visa granted today.
> 
> 482 Visa details:
> Non PMSOL - ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Congrats Bro! May i know what's your visa duration? Does standard sponsor means non-accredited?


----------



## applied_forecast (3 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> Congrats Bro! May i know what's your visa duration? Does standard sponsor means non-accredited?


Yes. Non accredited. It is 4 years.


----------



## Sri4675 (5 mo ago)

Hi All,

I got my visa finally today.

Non-pmsol accredited sponsor.
Date of lodging - 14th july
Dependents -1
Date of grant - 8th Oct
Short term


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sri4675 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa finally today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
Onshore or offshore?
Cheers


----------



## Expat7121User (4 mo ago)

Expat7121User said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> I am worried about the processing time of TSS 482 Short term VISA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Expat7121User (4 mo ago)

Expat7121User said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> I am worried about the processing time of TSS 482 Short term VISA.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys!

I have got my Visa Grant today.
Please check details of my VISA mentioned if have any questions.


----------



## Auinfo (4 mo ago)

*Our visa also granted today.

thank you for the details
I got many information about visa in this form*


----------



## Expat7121User (4 mo ago)

Hi!!
Does anyone know if the VISA stamping on passport is needed for 482 visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Expat7121User said:


> Hi!!
> Does anyone know if the VISA stamping on passport is needed for 482 visa?


Australia doesn’t stamp any passports with visas or entry and exits
Cheers


----------



## Rubi33625 (6 mo ago)

Hi Team
Is there a way to enrol for Medicare on 482 Visa, or is there any other way to get the Medicare VISA ?

Or is there any other way to get health insurance without the 12 month waiting period for Pragnancy and Child Birth. Any and all help is approciated.


----------



## MayYu (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

Visa Stream: Temporary Skill Shortage (Medium Term) (subclass 482) visa (PMSOL)
Registered Nurse (Medical) (254418)
Application Lodged: 08 Oct 2022
Application status: received

I worked for three years as a registered nurse in Hong Kong. I lodged my visa application yesterday without a completed skill assessment. My skill assessment is still being assessed by the ANMAC. Is it correct that I must have a successful skill assessment result from the ANMAC otherwise my visa will not be granted? I would be grateful if anyone can provide some insights on this. Thank you.


----------



## AD-22 (4 mo ago)

AD-22 said:


> Same role and almost same timeline. Visa lodged on 11th July. Accredited sponsor. Still waiting.
> Not sure of the status as I have veen strictly advised against importing application by myself!


My visa got granted yesterday. 🙂 
Short term
Offshore
Lodged on 11th July.


----------



## Alfra (4 mo ago)

Hey guys, 
We got out Visa’s granted today. 
applied on 2nd Sep
Medical done on 6th Sep 
Additional request submitted on 8th of Sep 
Visa granted on 11th October 

This forum gave great information and also lot of help. Thanks to all for the support. Also wishing all for their visa’s to be granted ASAP.
Cheers


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

Medium term 
SBS Sponsor (Non - accredited)
NON PMSOL
ICT BA -261111
Visa and nomination applied on 3rd june
Granted today 12th oct.


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

Gurjar said:


> Medium term
> SBS Sponsor (Non - accredited)
> NON PMSOL
> ICT BA -261111
> ...


Congratulations man! Whats the visa duration?


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> Congratulations man! Whats the visa duration?


Thanks. 4 years!


----------



## Zico260 (4 mo ago)

Got our visa grant today.

Offshore
Medium term
Non PMSOL
Accredited sponsor
2 dependants (partner + child)

Application submitted 7th September 2022
No medicals or language tests required
RFI received 10th October
RFI returned 10th October
Visa granted 12th October

This forum has been great. All the best to those waiting.

Z


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

Gurjar said:


> Thanks. 4 years!


 Cheers!


----------



## ChandanaM (3 mo ago)

Hi all,
We applied our TSS 482 visa (Short term NON-PMSOL) on Aug 11th.
Finished medicals on Aug 22nd
Can anyone please give us a timeline estimate?
Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChandanaM said:


> Hi all,
> We applied our TSS 482 visa (Short term NON-PMSOL) on Aug 11th.
> Finished medicals on Aug 22nd
> Can anyone please give us a timeline estimate?
> Thank you


No one can predict or even guess
It can be tomorrow or it may take years
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

ChandanaM said:


> Hi all,
> We applied our TSS 482 visa (Short term NON-PMSOL) on Aug 11th.
> Finished medicals on Aug 22nd
> Can anyone please give us a timeline estimate?
> Thank you


Check processing below per below. Govt. is prioritising PMSOL applications so might take up to 1 year - no can predict this



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/temporary-skill-shortage-482/short-term-stream


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

Finally, after a very long & stressing wait, visa granted today !

Medium term
Non - accredited Sponsor
NON PMSOL
ICT BA -261111
Visa and nomination applied on 17th Dec 2021
Granted today 14th oct, 2022


----------



## Gurjar (7 mo ago)

puru11may said:


> Finally, after a very long & stressing wait, visa granted today !
> 
> Medium term
> Non - accredited Sponsor
> ...


Finally after a long wait. 
Congratulations!


----------



## puru11may (10 mo ago)

Gurjar said:


> Finally after a long wait.
> Congratulations!


Cheers !


----------



## Subashb (4 mo ago)

Hi, I am waiting for LMT and its been almost 2 months. Is it normal to take this long for LMT and Nomination?


----------



## kishanhabib (Mar 14, 2020)

Helo Had a query about the 482 visa for offshore 

When does the period (3 years) of the visa starts . Does the visa period (3 Years) start from the date of entry? or from the date of grant ?

Thank You


----------



## Zico260 (4 mo ago)

kishanhabib said:


> Helo Had a query about the 482 visa for offshore
> 
> When does the period (3 years) of the visa starts . Does the visa period (3 Years) start from the date of entry? or from the date of grant ?
> 
> Thank You


I believe it is date of grant. I got my grant last week and the length of stay expires exactly 4 years from that date.


----------



## Elvig-93 (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
Got our visa grant today (for 3 years).

Offshore, Medium term
PMSOL
Accredited sponsor
1 dependant

Application submitted: 21 September 2022
Medical exam: 23 September 2022
1221 forms submitted: 19 October 2022
Visa granted: 21 October 2022

This forum has been extremely helpful. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

ChandanaM said:


> Hi all,
> We applied our TSS 482 visa (Short term NON-PMSOL) on Aug 11th.
> Finished medicals on Aug 22nd
> Can anyone please give us a timeline estimate?
> Thank you





NB said:


> Important: if you are sponsored by an accredited sponsor, you are not required to obtain police certificates from countries other than Australia provided you attach a reference from your accredited sponsor confirming that you are of good character and that you have not been convicted of any criminal offences. You must still, however, provide any required Australian police clearances where applicable or when requested to do so.


Untrue. depends on the CO's discretion. I am working for one of the FAANG and have to submit a APF with Indian PCC. My company is on the accredited sponsor list btw.


----------



## kgonuguntla (3 mo ago)

Hello All , my 482 visa status in Immi Account is "further assessment" . Can anyone help me with how many days/weeks it gonna take to get the visa grant ?

Visa type : Medium term , accredited sponsor and my occupation is in PMSOL


----------



## dnpaus (3 mo ago)

Since this forum helped a lot in following the timelines and also in clearing doubts, giving my timeline.

Submitted - Oct 6th
s56 for medical test - 11th October
Medicals done - 14th October
Medicals cleared - 20th October
Granted - Oct 21st

PMSOL
Accredited sponsor
Medium term


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kgonuguntla said:


> Hello All , my 482 visa status in Immi Account is "further assessment" . Can anyone help me with how many days/weeks it gonna take to get the visa grant ?
> 
> Visa type : Medium term , accredited sponsor and my occupation is in PMSOL


One day
One week
One month
One year
You choose
Cheers


----------



## kgonuguntla (3 mo ago)

NB said:


> One day
> One week
> One month
> One year
> ...


I choose 1 week  , thanks .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kgonuguntla said:


> I choose 1 week  , thanks .


Man proposes, DHA disposes
Cheers


----------



## Anoush (3 mo ago)

Hi All My visa was lodged on 14 September 2022. Medium term 482. I am a solicitor and the management of my visa app has been outsourced. I was asked to complete a medical the results of which were lodge on the 19th October. Otherwise I have no other outstanding requests to complete I don’t think. I have no dependants and my sponsor is accredited. I have been told processing times are about 6-10 weeks. I thought that maybe the medical was the last stage but it seems as though everyone else was asked to do it at the start?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anoush said:


> Hi All My visa was lodged on 14 September 2022. Medium term 482. I am a solicitor and the management of my visa app has been outsourced. I was asked to complete a medical the results of which were lodge on the 19th October. Otherwise I have no other outstanding requests to complete I don’t think. I have no dependants and my sponsor is accredited. I have been told processing times are about 6-10 weeks. I thought that maybe the medical was the last stage but it seems as though everyone else was asked to do it at the start?


The big agents don’t check the application status everyday
They do it as per their schedule
That’s the price you pay for convenience
Cheers


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Guys so today I got my 482 tss medium term visa grant (4 years) and I am listing my timeline for profiles similar to mine.

Anzsco: 261313 PMSOL, accredited sponsor, never married, no dependants, 10+ years of relevant work experience.

Visa lodged: 24th October


pcc of all countries I lived in last 10 years, have to provide APF npc as well as I lived in AU for 9 months. Singapore and USA pcc were provided after a month. So if you guys have lived in the US or Singapore, get this done 1st.
Provided educational certificates and reference letters
Provided ielts certificate
Form 1221

Medicals done: 26th October and cleared on 1st November

Grant: 3rd November, no CO contact.

Regards.


----------



## hady.hosseinzadeh (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone my visa application lodged on 24th October and DHA requested further information forms 1221 and 1399. Does anyone have idea about form 1399 and how along after forms submission the visa can be granted. I have done my medical examination on 4th November.For your information the migration agent did not ask for PCC. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hady.hosseinzadeh said:


> Hi everyone my visa application lodged on 24th October and DHA requested further information forms 1221 and 1399. Does anyone have idea about form 1399 and how along after forms submission the visa can be granted. I have done my medical examination on 4th November.For your information the migration agent did not ask for PCC. Thanks


Form 1399 is generally asked from applicants where military service is required from citizens 
You have to submit the form even if it’s not applicable for you 
Without a PCC, I have not heard of anyone getting a grant 
Ask your agent about the PCC
Cheers


----------



## hady.hosseinzadeh (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> Form 1399 is generally asked from applicants where military service is required from citizens
> You have to submit the form even if it’s not applicable for you
> Without a PCC, I have not heard of anyone getting a grant
> Ask your agent about the PCC
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## FA2022 (2 mo ago)

Here is my time line

October 20 - Visa Lodged​
October 21 - Health assessment requested​
October 22 - Health assessment done​
October 26 - Health assessment cleared and PCC submitted​
October 28-Query for form 1221​
October 31-Form 1221 submitted​
November 07-Waiting​
My agent (EY) confirms that all documents are summitted and no further documents are required unless requested. When can I expect the out come?

ACCREDATED SPONSOR
Medium term 482 visa


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

FA2022 said:


> Here is my time line
> 
> October 20 - Visa Lodged​
> October 21 - Health assessment requested​
> ...


Your anzsco? Pmsol? 

I suggest everyone to lodge a complete application with pcc and form 1221 to avoid delays.


----------



## lacorncorn (2 mo ago)

FA2022 said:


> Here is my time line
> October 20 - Visa Lodged​
> October 21 - Health assessment requested​
> October 22 - Health assessment done​
> ...


 Hello! Has your visa been granted? We have a similar timeline, I'm also waiting now.


----------



## Joanna190 (2 mo ago)

Hey guys I got my 482 medium-term visa grant (2 years) last Friday
This post helped me a lot while I was waiting for my visa (I literally read from page 1 - 43 every day several times!)


3rd Nov - Submitted Visa Application (I submitted all materials on 3rd Nov except for the police check in my hometown)
4th Nov - Visa Lodged
9th Nov - Police Check submitted(my hometown)
11th Nov - Visa Granted

Accredited sponsor
OnShore 
No dependents
Software Engineer - 261313
2.5 years of (Australian) work experience, master & Bachelor's Degrees in Software Engineering, skill assessment
Health check wavier ( onshore applicants)


----------



## FA2022 (2 mo ago)

I have not received yet. EY confirmed that they would anticipate an outcome on my application within the coming weeks. 
ANZSCO nominated occupation is Industrial Engineer - 233511, which is not listed in Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List (PMSOL), but my sponsor is an accredited sponsor within the resources sector.


----------



## FA2022 (2 mo ago)

I have not received yet. EY confirmed that they would anticipate an outcome on my application within the coming weeks.
ANZSCO nominated occupation is Industrial Engineer - 233511, which is not listed in Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List (PMSOL), but my sponsor is an accredited sponsor within the resources sector.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FA2022 said:


> I have not received yet. EY confirmed that they would anticipate an outcome on my application within the coming weeks.
> ANZSCO nominated occupation is Industrial Engineer - 233511, which is not listed in Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List (PMSOL), but my sponsor is an accredited sponsor within the resources sector.


PMSOL list has been cancelled
All Anzsco codes are equal
Cheers


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

NB said:


> PMSOL list has been cancelled
> All Anzsco codes are equal
> Cheers


Not entirely.



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/archive/article?itemId=973



Skilled visa applications are processed in the following order of priority:

Visa applications in relation to a healthcare or teaching occupation.
For employer sponsored visas, visa applications where the applicant is nominated by an Approved sponsor with Accredited Status.
Visa applications in relation to an occupation to be carried out in a designated regional area.
For permanent and provisional visa subclasses, visa applications that count towards the migration program, excluding the Subclass 188 (Business Innovation and Investment (Provisional)) visa.
All other visa applications.

Healthcare and reaching applications will get fast tracked now


----------



## ngoclinh11192 (5 mo ago)

Hi all! I am in the middle of applying for 482 medium term-Developer Programmer. My nomination was granted today. However, I just realize that my 2 years working experience was out of the last 5 years (it was before 2017) . Will it effect my visa application?


----------



## ChandanaM (3 mo ago)

ChandanaM said:


> Hi all,
> We applied our TSS 482 visa (Short term NON-PMSOL) on Aug 11th.
> Finished medicals on Aug 22nd
> Can anyone please give us a timeline estimate?
> Thank you


Hi all,
We received our TSS 482 visa grant today. (Short term). Please see the below timeline for your reference:
Short Term Accredited sponsor
Application lodged: Aug 11th 22
Medicals: Aug 22nd 22
RFI: Nov 10th 22
Responded to RFI: Nov 15th 22
Visa grant: Nov 16th 22

All the best to everyone  This forum has been great help for us.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ChandanaM said:


> Hi all,
> We received our TSS 482 visa grant today. (Short term). Please see the below timeline for your reference:
> Short Term Accredited sponsor
> Application lodged: Aug 11th 22
> ...


Congratulations
Onshore or offshore?
What was the information requested?
Cheers


----------



## rk2022 (2 mo ago)

Hi guys,

Has anyone received the TSS-482 grant in recent days? 

Below is my timeline:-
Visa lodged - 28th October
Medical completed - 31st October & Currently as "Clearance provided and no action required"
Current Status in Immi account - Further assessment.


----------



## Sam Vlad (Jul 24, 2016)

FlyHigher said:


> I'm an Indian citizen working in Singapore. My TSS 482 Visa (Medium term) application filed by Fragomen on Dec 8th, 2021 and health clearance done on 18th Dec, 2021.Role is 261313 - Software Engineer. I can see the status of the application as "Received". Anyone has any idea by when I can expect the approval? Anyone's application filed around the same time as mine? Please share your experience.
> 
> I can see that in the Global visa processing time, 25% processed in 22 days. I was expecting my application to be processed in that timeline because I've submitted all the documentation including PCC and English Medium certificates from my educational institutions. Not sure if I can rely on the published timelines for an estimate. One of my friend who had the same application filed in sometime in September or October 2021 got approval within 2 days after health clearance! That was quite fast.
> 
> I'm awaiting mine, anyone has any related info please help to share.





Sravan55 said:


> GRANT !!!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> My visa is approved. | TSS 482 | Medium Term | with dependents
> ...


Hi, 

Congrats for your visa grant. Can you please advise what are the documents you submitted for for Singapore PCC? Is Nomination approval letter sufficient? Also, Please advise where you completed the medicals in Singapore. Is it recommended to do PCC and medical befoe lodging the 482 visa?


----------



## Sam Vlad (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Is it advisable to generate HAP ID before visa lodge and book for medical examination ? Because the medical test appointment takes 2-3 weeks these days.

Can we generate HAP ID early and book for medicals? Anyone did this before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rk2022 (2 mo ago)

Hi Guy's,

Happy to inform I received a golden email this morning. 

Timeline :- 
TSS 482 - Medium Term
Visa lodged - 28th October
Medical completed - 31st October
S56 Request - 2nd November (****PCC request for my *9months* stay in one of the Scandinavian country) 
S56 responded - 9th December
Visa Grant - 12th December
Family of 3.

All the best to everyone who is waiting! Keep patience.


----------



## sher1 (1 mo ago)

Hi all

Does anyone know the current process and timelines for the 482 visa? I am on the skills shortlist through a nominated company. Submitted application, medicals done. Immi account status still says "received"

I called DHA but they cannot provide any info and cannot contact the processing department.

Thanks


----------



## sher1 (1 mo ago)

Any way to expedite? I am using an Immigration attorney


----------



## maria1320 (1 d ago)

Hi there! No grands from December???


----------



## maria1320 (1 d ago)

What’s is the longest time of waiting 482 medium term visa? 
my application was submitted 8 Jul 2022 and still in process((


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maria1320 said:


> What’s is the longest time of waiting 482 medium term visa?
> my application was submitted 8 Jul 2022 and still in process((


Many applicants even waited or still waiting for over a year
There is no upper limit 
Cheers


----------

